# Corporate Worlds: Knail's Expanding Horizons - by Joel (~BBW, Eating, ~MWG)



## Joel

_~BBW, Eating, ~MWG _- a lean retired Marine meets the Corp World's culinary machine

*(Author's note:* This is meant to be an officially blessed tie in to Samster's Corporate Worlds Universe (which for any that don't know deals with a future Sci Fi universe where among other things big women are, if not quite the norm, the standard of beauty for a large portion of the population.) 

*Corporate Worlds: 
Knail's Expanding Horizons
by Joel*​
*Part 1 *

Knail breathed a completely audible sigh of relief as she departed the shuttle craft and set foot on to Kane Alpha soil completely and utterly free. Knail had spent the past six years of her life abroad serving in the Corporate Marine forces and was practically ecstatic to be home. 

By Knail’s reasoning she had left the service at exactly the right time. Joining up straight out of high school at 18 she had done three two years tours of duty and was not going to risk another if she could help it. It wasn’t that Knial truly hated or regretted the service. Quite the opposite, she was as tough as her name suggested and the discipline and commitment of the service suited her well. 

However, there was an issue. Knail was something of a pacifist by nature. At the target range she was quite the terror and in training exercises she could be quite cunning and ruthless when it came to pointing a weapon set to kill at a living thing. But she felt awful about actually doing it to her core..

Luckily for her this inner conflict never really came into play throughout her service career. She had done several peace keeping details, even acting as a squad leader at times but they had all been very quiet posts. Knail had managed to go her entire career without seriously harming, let alone killing a soul. Knial feared if she reenlisted for another tour though that would change. 

Aside from her minor leadership abilities she had shown no real technical skills to date and she felt very confident that her superiors would reason it was now time to send her to a hot spot while she was still in her prime. 

Knail very much looked the part of the "killing is my business and business is good" Marine with her impressive stature, lean, extremely toned build and her closely cropped hair. She had also gone out of her way to make a reputation for herself as taking no crap or insubordination when placed in a leadership role. Deep down though, while she got some kick out of the physical challenges of her job, the barking of orders and bullying conquered peoples was just not her. 

Now that she was back in civilization she planned to leave all that behind. As a veteran she expected it shouldn’t be too hard to land a nice lower level corporate job, something clerical probably and enjoy the wonders of being a free financially stable citizen. 

As she made her way through customs she eyed the Corp ISS guards bullying and antagonizing most who crossed their path with disgust. She knew with her service record she could land a comfy job among their ranks in a heartbeat, but had already made up her mind to do so only as a last resort. 

Lacking skills outside of soldering or athletics many service men and women found posts among the ISS and with few exceptions they would turn into porky bullies in no time. The two ISS service women she spied now hassling her fellow departing passengers certainly fit that bill. Like her they were tall and walked with the stiff attentiveness of a veteran. Unlike her though, their muscles had been coated by layer upon layer of pork if the two weren’t pushing 300 pounds each she’d be surprised. 

She had to admit though the look suited them as they both sported epic bustlines colossal butts and wide swaying hips. They also to their credit obviously hit the gym enough to give their pork quite a bit of firmness giving them a sexy but strong and powerful look rather than fat and flabby. As little regard as Knial had for them she had to admit they were lookers. 

On Corp worlds big was always unmistakably in and they were among the largest and loveliest ladies she’d seen in person in some time. Knial was far from jealous though like many thin Corp world women were of ladies with such awesome measurements. 

While the service was rarely strenuous enough to make a naturally large woman slim it wasn’t exactly conducive to making a slim woman thicker either. The women in Knials immediate family had also never really been ones to get big her mother for instance hadn’t even entered chubby territory until Knial and her sister were in their teens. As such she’d always saw the supersized look as a fine one but one she was never likely to develop nor one she felt particularly motivated to pursue. 

In Knial’s experience, as much as guys publically drooled over large Corp ladies like the ones before her, left to their own devices men had little trouble settling for a strong outgoing bombshell like herself. As she left the customs terminal she was thankfully not hassled by the ISS guards and was happy to set foot outside and breathe the fresh air. Well as fresh as air could be considering how industrialized and populated the city was anyway.

She then looked at her watch and wondered where her friend Allison was. She hadn’t seen Allison in person in two years and couldn’t wait to see her again. 

Allison had been her best friend in school and they had joined the service and even served together at various times. Allison though was an even less dedicated solider than Knial though and had left the service two years ago to return to home and to civilian life. 

After standing up against the wall for ten minutes or so smoking a cigarette she heard a voice announce “Knial over here it’s so awesome to see you!” 

Knial recognized Allison’s voice right away her body though was another matter, but before she could contemplate it further she was being squeezed tightly in Allison’s thick strong arms. 

After exchanging pleasantries though Knial was more than a bit taken aback by the changes Allison had undergone in the past two years. 

In high school Allison had been a skinny chick just like her. Unlike her however she was always desperate to fill out always trying one new diet or another to pack on some womanly pounds. Knial still chuckled about how it wasn’t until right before they left for basic that the pounds began sticking to her. 

After basic Allison continued to do all she could to gain a more womanly figure and while it took some doing she actually cultivated a fairly voluptuous figure for herself despite her far from lax training regiments. 

Seeing her now though Allison wasn’t just curvy or voluptuous anymore she was downright supersized! She seriously couldn’t have been too far away from giving the two ISS porkers she had just seen a run for their money in the size department. 

Allison’s thighs had thickened to the point that she had rushed over to her in something of a waddle. Her hips had spread out far and wide with her butt having simply exploded behind her. Her middle which had previously been pudgy had now become a full bulging belly. 

Her breasts, which had been quite voluptuous the last time Knial had seen her, had swollen and ballooned out to quite epic propitiations. Finally her face which while still familiar had also changed quite a bit. Even after reaching her former voluptuous status Allison’s face had remained very slim and angular. 

Now that was far from the case. Her cheeks had rounded, dimpled, and bulged out not to mention the slight double chin she now sported. 

Allison’s hair to was vastly different after boot camp she had grown hers back longer than Knial had but still kept it rather short and professional looking. 

Now in sharp contrast her hair now cascaded down her full shoulders and its perfect texture and blonde color screamed salon quality. 

Her attire also threw Knail off quite a bit. While serving together Allison had cared more about dressing up then she had on their reprieve days. Still, seeing her dressed to kill like she was now in her professional but still rather sexy office attire was quite the new experience. 

Allison then noticed her staring and asked “So what do you think of the new me? I’ve really gone corporate chubby haven’t?” 

She giggled and made a little spin for emphasis which drew the eyes of more than a few passing male's attention. 

“Chubby? I think you mean supersized.” Knial replied with a laugh. 

“Well you know I always wanted to be a big gal.” Allison said with a smile. 

“Well you look amazing hun. It’s just, WOW, you’ve gotten BIG! And with you being all dressed up and all I hardly even recognize you.” Knial exclaimed. 

“Haha, I know, quite the transformation right?” Allison replied.

“A striking one. So just how big have you gotten anyway?” Knial asked. 

“Oh I’m struggling a bit to maintain it but right about 300 pounds.” Allison declared with a big smile.

“300 POUNDS! Man you really are a fat ass now.” Knial exclaimed. 

“Watch it hun. You're back into Corp Civilization now. You’ll be plumping up yourself before you know it.” Allison giggled. 

Knial smiled amused by the thought but said “Me plumping up? Don’t count on it.” 

“And why ever not?” Allison mused. 

“Cause I like being fit and in shape. Its one part of soldiering that I didn’t mind in the least. You may catch me slack off and put on a few but I certainly won’t be “Plumping Up”.” Knial retorted. 

“Whatever you say hun. I still don’t see what appeal you find in being so skinny though, plus you know a lot of guys HATE it.” Allison replied. 

“It has plenty of appeal. Remember that thing called running? It comes in handy sometimes and I know you’re not capable of that any more lol. And as for men sure they drool over you fat chicks in public. In bed though they're much less picky.” Knial said with a sly knowing grin. 

“Hey I can still run…. a little. And as for guys you're right about guys in the service and in the outer worlds at least. But now that you're back in civilization here they can afford to be pretty picky. A thousand credits says in a year or three you’ll be just as big as me. Maybe bigger. When you skinny girls finally decide to go big you go really BIG. Its to compensate for lost time I guess, haha, You hear about Tamara?” Allison asked. 

Tamara had been a recruit with them and left the service the same time Allison had. She’d also been just as thin and fit as Knial, maybe even a little more so. “No what about her?”

She found herself a rich guy and she turned into a fat trophy wife. And I mean FAT. She blew up like crazy. Last I heard from her she had just gotten mobile assist implants.” Allison replied with a smile.

Knial was shocked Tamara’s skinny ass now needed mobile assist implants? That was just crazy she’d only left the service about two years ago and she’d already become that fat! Knail realized she'd better watch it. If she wasn’t careful she may eat those words about staying slim.

Allison watched Knial mulll that over with a wicked grin and said “See you might be next skinny.” 

Then her cell phone timer went off. 

“What’s that for?” Knial asked. 

“Just a reminder to eat one of these.” Allison answered producing a calorie bomb bar from her very expensive hand bag.

“What are you eating that for?” Knial asked. 

“Cause this last twenty or so pounds just does not want to stick so I’m pooping these things about every two hours to keep from losing the weight.” Allison said after making the bar disappear in a flash. 

Then after she waddled her way over to a recycling unit Allison said “Now let’s grab some lunch I’m sure after some delicious home world food you’ll rethink that silly staying skinny stuff.” 

“Lunch? But didn’t you just eat?” Knial asked. 

“Eat? That barely qualified as a snack! By the time we get seated I’ll most likely be starving again anyway.” Allison replied.

(Continued in post four of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb

i like this so far, can't wait to see Knail eat her words... and a lot more besides


----------



## samster

WOW!!! Really love this and flattered that you've set it in the Corporate Worlds setting. Knail is a great character (very fun name!) and I can't wait for more


----------



## Joel

*Part 2 *

In short order they had made it to Allison’s vehicle and Knail placed her two measly bags into the trunk. Looking at Allison’s car she had to admit she was quite impressed. Allison had obviously done quite well for herself over the past two years as this was one nice and expensive sports car. 

“Sweet ride huh?” Allison asked noticing Knail’s reaction to it. 

“Sweet is an understatement. How did you afford this? It must have cost like everything you pocketed from the service.” Kail said. 

“Nah, I had to dip into it a bit but mostly just paid for it with my current salary.” Allison replied. 

“Seriously, you make that much?” Knail asked in surprise. 

“Well not at first of course but I’m good at what I do and plus I have most of my bosses eating out of the palm of my hand. Why do you think I packed on all this sexy weight?” she asked with a giggle.

“Wow I just never realized that job had so many opportunities. I can’t thank you enough for getting me that interview next week.” Knail replied sincerely.

“Oh it’s not just an interview hun. You’re all but promised the job.” Allison replied. 

“Really?” Knail asked.

“Yeah the firm makes a big deal about giving veterans hiring preference. We just have to clean you up a little and as long as you don’t say anything dumb the job is yours.” Allison said with a smile.

“Oh my that’s amazing!” Knail exclaimed. 

“I know right. Here’s the thing though in order for them to show such hiring preference they let people go fairly easily. So you’re going to have to work your ass off until you find a niche for yourself.” Allison replied. 

“Well you know I’m not afraid of hard work.” Knail replied. 

“Of course. I know that hun. I’m sure you’re going to do awesome here. Now come on. I can’t wait to show you what this car is capable of. Allison chuckled. 

What followed left Knail almost as stressed out as leading a patrol. Allison got them to a restaurant in one piece but she went about it like a madwoman. Had that car been even just a tad slower she was sure they surely would have wrecked. 

“Fun huh?” Allison asked as they exited the car. 

“Uh, yeah, fun.” Knail said sarcastically.

“Aww the badass muscular ex marine rattled by a little rush hour traffic?” Allison chuckled, which earned her an icy stare from Knail. 

“Don’t worry I’ll slow down a little on the drive back just having some fun. Now come on let’s eat I’m sure after your reminded just how delicious home world food is you’ll forget all about this staying skinny carp and embrace a thicker you lol.” Allison joked. 

“I guess we’ll see. Just don’t hold your breath fat ass.” Knail retorted. 

“Good one but I’ll take fatass over flatass any day, skinny.” Allison giggled. 

After the two finished trading friendly jabs they entered the restaurant. It wasn’t a particularly fancy place, just a mid scale sit down joint but Knail could already tell Allison was right about her forgetting how good home world food was. The aromas alone had her practically salivating. They made their way to a table and after a few minutes of eyeing the menus a chubby young waitress came over to take their orders. 

Upon seeing the young woman Allison’s face lit up. 

“Wow! Mia I guess I really haven’t been by in awhile. You're looking amazing. I swear keep this up and I won’t believe you’re the same skinny little thing that started working here last year.” Allison said to the girl. 

“Haha, thanks! I was such a freaking twig then. Don’t even remind me. But look at you! You hit your goal didn’t you? I can tell you look absolutely amazing!” Mia replied. 

“Your right hun I did. Thanks so much for noticing. I won’t lie though it’s been a real pain trying to maintain it though.” Allison answered. 

“Oh I believe you I know I thought I’d never stop seeing a skeleton every time I looked in the mirror. It’s nothing short of a miracle that I’ve been able to fill out this much. Looking as good as you do now would be near impossible for me.” Mia said. 

Allison laughed and replied “Trust me hun, I was skinny once too. It’s getting started that’s the hardest part. Plus you're young. I’m sure by the time you’re my age or so you’ll be right about my size and sometimes even you’ll forget that you use to be so scrawny. I know I do.” 

“Thanks I really hope you're right. So who's your solider friend?” Mia asked looking at Knail clothed in her skinny jeans, black tank top, fatigue jacket and dog tags. 

“Marine actually.” Knail chimed in. 

“Ex Marine she means. Mia Knial, Knial Mia. She just left the service and I decided here would be the best place to reintroduce her to some delicious civilian food. So be sure to make sure the kitchen treats us right lol” Allison said. 

“Oh wow! So this will be your first real corp meal in a long time huh? I’m so excited for you hun! You’re going to just love it. No one stays skinny for long eating here that’s for sure.” Mia said with a smile. 

“Guess I won’t be hanging out with you here any after this then.” Knail said with a cold grin.

“Don’t worry Ms. skinny badass. We’re not trying to fatten you up or anything it’s just a good restaurant lol. Mia how about you just get us two of my usuals only make Knail’s a half size and a bottle of wine please.” Allison said. 

“Of course be right back ma’am.” Mia replied. 

After Mia departed Allison and Knail spent the next little while chatting and catching up until Knial suddenly found it very hard to concentrate. The table beside them had just been served and the odor alone had Knial salivating and having trouble concentrating. She could hardly believe the effect it was having on her either. She’d spent much of her service on fairly civilized planets so she figured she was use to good food. But it looked like she’d simply forgotten how good it was back home. 

Allison suddenly noticed her distraction smiled and said “If you think it smells good just wait until you eat it lol” 

A few minutes later Mia returned with a huge platter and a bus boy with a slightly smaller one and they sat it down before each of them. 

“Wha? You're really going to eat all that? And is mine seriously half size?” Knail asked. 

“Oh I’m not just going to eat all of this, I’m also going to have dessert with it and yeah that’s a half size alright. Dig in skinny!” Allison replied. 

For a moment Knail couldn’t even eat as she was just mystified watching Allison attack her platter in a slow yet deliberate fashion. As the feast before her disappeared without Allison showing a trace of slowing down it became quite obvious how Allison had grown so large. 

At last Knail took the first bite of her food and that was it. She wasn’t’ even sure what had happened next because the next thing she knew her plate was empty, she felt more full and content then she could ever remember, and she was still running her tongue across her teeth taking in the last traces of orgasmic deliciousness. 

“Hey hey Kane Alpha to Knial you there? Told you you’d love it.” Allison said with a jolly laugh. 

“What? Oh yeah it was delicious! Gracious, I can’t believe I’ve forgotten how good home world food could be.” Knail exclaimed. 

“So that amazing deliciousness make you rethink staying skinny cause you just ate like a woman with a big future ahead of her.” Allison laughed. 

Knail shot her a glare and said “No, just a momentary lapse in control. I just forgot how good corp food can be.” 

“Whatever you say hun. I’m betting you’ll find yourself embracing the thick side before you know it though. Now come on. Hopefully we can find a store with cloths teeny tiny enough for you to wear to your job interview.”

(Continued in post 7 of this thread)


----------



## Coop

I'm really starting to love your stories Joel. I can't wait to see where this one goes. Let's hope she gets bigger than Nikki in the harvest.


----------



## Joel

Coop said:


> I'm really starting to love your stories Joel. I can't wait to see where this one goes. Let's hope she gets bigger than Nikki in the harvest.



Thanks for the kind words but don't give me to much credit I'm a rip off artist at best. And we shall see its certainly possible


----------



## Joel

*Part 3 *

I feel ridiculous. Knail huffed from the dressing room. 

Oh just let me see. Im sure you look fine. Besides you cant exactly show up to the interview in your old fatigues. Allison chuckled. 

I know I know. Its just doesnt feel natural to be dressed up like this. And I really dont think this look suits me at all. Knail replied. 

Oh just come on out already. Allison said. 

Then the dressing room door opened and Knail stepped out. 

Man Knail you look good. Allison gasped. 

Yeah, right. Knail retorted. 

No seriously you look good you know for a skinny chick. Allison said admiring her. 

Knail was dressed in heels, black dress pants, a form fitting black jacket which was closed and a white blouse. 

Allison truly was surprised shed never seen Knail look better since high school. She had an awesome sexy secretary meets badass army chick thing going with her trendy office attire coupled with her dog tags on prominent display as well as her badass more or less marine crew cut which was feminized by some fringed bangs gelled to the side of her face. 

Whatever. Knail replied nonchalantly 

No seriously Ill prove it. Allison said and scanned the store quickly and saw a semi attractive guy alone in the mens department. She then wiggle waddled over as quickly as she could with her impressive girth and got his attention. 

Excuse me sir, can I get your opinion on something? Allison asked. 

The guy turned around and halfway subtly looked her over and said Oh of course whats up maam?

My friend would like an impartial opinion on how she looks in something. Care to help? Allison asked sweetly. 

The guy smiled and said Of course and if your friend is as pretty as you Im sure it will be quite the pleasure. 

Allison smiled and said Well were pretty different in the looks department but I doubt youll feel like you wasted your time. 

Then they made their way over to Knail. 

"So sir you mind telling Knail how nice she looks? Allison prompted.

Umm wow um Im not normally into skinny chicks but I have to say maam you look pretty amazing. The guy stammered. 

See he agrees. Allison added in. 

Oh alright I guess I believe you. Just help me pick out a few more like this and a few semi formal ones and we can head out. Knail replied. 

So umm hope Im not being rude but I dont suppose either of you ladies are single? The guy asked.

Allison flashed him a somewhat seductive smile but said Sorry hun but youre awful scrawny for my taste. 

Then Knail replied. And thanks for the help but heres some advice next time you hit on a skinny lady dont use the phrase Im not normally into skinny chicks but. 

Knail chuckled. 

Fair enough. Happy to be of service at least. The guy retorted before returning to his shopping. 

Eh he was dumb but kind of cute. Knail said after he got out of ear shot. 

I mean he wasnt rough on the eyes but eww he was skinny. Allison replied. 

Oh wow Knail sighed. rolling her eyeballs. 

What? Allison asked. 

Have you really become such a fat corp stereotype that youre into fat guys now? Knail asked. 

What? You dont like big guys at all? Allison asked.

Uh, no. Knail replied. 

Whatever hun dont knock it till youve tried it. Besides once you start filling out youll see after getting past the 200 mark or so it can get a little awkard in the bedroom with skinny guys. Heck, even really muscular ones dont usually cut it anymore. A big beautiful lady like me needs a big handsome man. Allison said with a chuckle. 

I told you already thats not going to happen to me. Knail huffed. 

Maybe not hun. But Tamara said the same thing. Then after dropping her guard a little and putting on that first ten pounds she changed her mind. Allison replied with a wicked grin. 

The conversation left Knail feeling a touch uncomfortable so she dropped it and she returned to her shopping. Then after checking out Allison dropped her off at her new apartment and she crashed in front of the holo screen she had installed in advance of her arrival. 

From that point on she enjoyed two of the most relaxing weeks she had ever had. She binged on holo TV and movies trying to catch up on the huge amount of pop culture shed missed out on during her service. She worked out both at home and at a nearby gym and she went out a lot. 

Shed tried a local club or two and rather enjoyed bringing a guy home to enjoy some sex as a civilian but where she found herself hanging out the most was at a nearby veterans bar. With how fast culture evolved on prosperous corp worlds veterans would often have more than a little trouble re assimilating to civilian life. Even a short two year stint could leave one returning to a home with music, fashion, pop culture, and slang totally alien to you. Thus vets would often carve out their own little niches in communities. 

Said bar was frequented almost exclusively by vets, troops currently stationed at a nearby base and the various ISS and other services that tended to have heavy veteran staffs. Knail hated to admit it but as much as she sometimes hated soldiering she did find herself feeling very at home there knocking back beers with the boys and hardened female vets like herself, shooting pool, listening to the old rock and metal music vets almost universally enjoyed and arguing about powerball and other sports. 

Knail also loathed to admit something else to herself. Just how much she had been eating. What had occurred at the restaurant with Allison hadnt just been a momentary lapse in self control. She wasnt eating like a typical corp porker or anything but every time she found herself with more than a snack in front of her she found it hard to control herself. And Allison wasnt doing anything to discourage it if they happened to be hanging out. 

Knail just couldnt believe it. She was normally so disciplined but it seemed she had just been away from good food for so long that she was having trouble getting reacclimated to it. With the way she was still working out she was far from in danger from blimping up but if she didnt watch it a few new pounds could find their way on to her. 

And what was it Allison had said about Tamara? After slipping up and gaining the first ten or so she was on her way to becoming a full fledged BBW.


----------



## flaminghades14

Really great stuff! Clean and simple plot and obvious hints towards the future, really a big fan of the story. Keep it up.


----------



## samster

Just checked in on this one for the latest and its really awesome! Love how Knail is developing and really like where this is all headed. 

You also have developed into a first class writer, not a rip off artist at all. I think the really cool thing about the Dimensions Forums and Devianart is that writers with a similar interest all share ideas and you really have gotten better and better. The Harvest is a classic and this one has the same potential. 

Can't wait for more


----------



## Joel

you sir are far to generous in your praise


----------



## Joel

*Part 4 *

After enjoying two weeks totally free of any responsibility Knial was a little sorry to begin work but even though she had enough saved up from her service days to last her awhile she knew she didnt need to have too big a gap on her resume. Plus the job had been a big break for Allison so maybe it would be for her as well. 

After rolling out of bed and straight into her morning pushups and light workout she began getting ready. Once dressed she looked herself over in the mirror. Her formal business attire still felt uncomfortable but she had to admit she looked pretty good in it. Just the right mix of cute secretary and badass veteran or at least she hoped. Knail did a little turn eyeing her cute well toned figure in the pant and jacket combo then gelled her hair into place and figured she looked as good as she could hope and headed out. 

If the army had drilled anything into her it was punctuality and her interviewer found Knail waiting patiently outside of her office fifteen minutes early.

Please come on in. The lady said to Knail through the doorway. 

Knail then came in and sat down in front of the woman. Knial was a bit surprised upon seeing Stacy Zao according to the name plate on the desk. Ms. Zao was a very attractive woman but not exactly by the typical corp standard of beauty. In fact she was very thin. As she lacked the athletic muscle tone that Knail sported she was in fact even thinner than her. 

Being so small made Knail wonder if she was an Aurellian but Knail was betting no. Maybe it was that her small dark red pony tail appeared too real or something else but she was fairly confident that the lady in front of her was a regular human. 

She certainly didnt fit the mold of the typical high ranking corp business woman though. Despite being seated behind her desk Knail could tell she was a tall lady perhaps even a bit taller than her. And as Knail had noted before in dramatic contrast to the typical Corp business woman she was super skinny. 

The lady was literally little more than skin and bones; it looked like with the only hint of fat on her being her maybe B cup breasts. Her face was also very striking with picture perfect features and pale perfect skin but at the same time her thick librarian style glasses gave her a very intelligent and bookish look. 

Ms. Zao glanced down at her note book and said Oh you must be Knail. Allison has spoken very highly of you. The two of you served together correct?

Yes Ms. Zao. We enlisted at the same time, went through basic together and most of her two tours of duty were in the same sectors I was stationed in as well. Knail replied. 

Please just call me Stacy. We dont get to formal here. And thats very excellent. Your time together most have left a real impression with how highly she regards you. Now we have your service duties on record of course but those can only tell us so much. How would you describe your military career? Stacy asked.

Well if Im being perfectly honest I was never really anything more than a grunt. Youll find some leadership accommodations in my record but I cant honestly say I deserved them. Forces were stretched thin in my sector and a few nearby ones so on several occasions I was put in temporary command of a squadron or two. 

"I like to think I ran a tight ship and nothing went wrong while the squads were under my command but basically the only reason I got the commondations is because high command is always blown away when someone that didnt go to one of their fancy officer schools leads a squad and they dont all end up dead. Knail answered. 

Stacy smiled and said Yeah Ive heard stories like that before. Awfully arrogant of them huh. So in your own words is there anything in particular that you would bring to the table if we hired you? 

Knail thought for a moment having little idea what to say as her soldering had given her few skills transferable to an office environment. Well Im a hard worker all my recommendations should make that clear. I cant think of anything more important I can bring to the table than that. Knail answered. 

Stacy scribbled a little on her note pad and said Duly noted Knail but I was thinking a little more specific. You did briefly do some clerical work while on occupation duty didnt you? 

Yes for three maybe four months Allison and I both held a low level bureaucratic jobs at a security check point filing records and the like. We were decent at it maybe good but due to lack of manpower and our less than stellar performances we were transferred back to the field.  Knail answered. 

Happy to hear you have at least a bit of office experience then. Makes hiring you a lot simpler. Stacy said with a smile.

Wait so you mean Im getting the job? Knail asked. 

Of course. Its very rare we turn down a veteran experienced or not. However theres one thing you need to know in order to continue our policy of giving vets like yourself good first civilian jobs. We have a fairly high turnover rate.  Stacy said. 

How so? Knail inquired.

Well to put it simply you have to be here a year sometimes more to have any real job security. Until then you dont even have to really screw up to be let go. Every month or two months if there isnt a new or old hire that deserves to be let go the higher ups trim the dead weight from the new hires that are the least productive. Stacy said. 

So in other words if I dont excel I could get fired pretty quickly? Knail asked. 

Well fired is too harsh a word that implies you did something wrong. Simply let go is more accurate. But yes thats more or less how it works. Stacy answered. 

Well I know I may have something of a steep learning curve due to my lack of experience but I swear Ill work my ass off until Im up to par. Knail replied. 

I dont doubt it Knail I dont doubt it. One last personal question though. Now that your back in civilian life have you given any thought to adopting a more conventional corp citizen look and, well, shall we say filling out? Stacy asked. 

The peculiar question caught Knail rather off guard and she asked. Im sorry I dont see how my weight or future weight has any bearing on the job? 

Well it doesnt directly but it is liable to influence it. If the question doesnt make you uncomfortable please just answer it. I swear Im only trying to help you out. Stacy replied 

Well I suppose I may inadvertently gain a few pounds now that Im back into civilian life but no I have zero intentions on becoming an average corp heavy weight. Knail answered. 

Thats perfectly admirable I know thin has always suited me better I just dont seem to carry weight well at all if I let myself gain it. But heres how its liable to affect your position. In work environments like this one a lady gets by either one of two ways with her brains or looks. Well I suppose a blessed few have both. Regardless though when the higher ups trim the fat around here its rarely the plus size ladies that actually get trimmed. 

"If the higher ups find you easy on the eyes theyll keep you around longer despite average to poor work stats and it should go without saying that their interest is women with much larger dress sizes than us. I dont mean to insult your intelligence but if you feel you may struggle with getting the hang of this change in career it may be to your advantage to bulk up a little. Or as your friend Allison learned a lot. Stacy informed her. 

Oh wow really? Knail said not shocked but a tad surprised that such a reputable business based so much of their hiring on looks. 

Yes its sad I suppose but true. If I inform you that youre looking rather low on the totem pole it may be in your best interest to start hitting the buffet harder than you hit the gym. Well unless youd rather find yourself in a lower paying job more suited for returning vets like the ISS. Stacy answered. 

No thats something Id really like to avoid. Thanks for the heads up. If it comes to that Ill certainly keep it in mind. Knail answered. 

Now hopefully it wont come to that. Work hard, keep your productivity up and it wont become an issue. I just think its fair that you know theres a backup plan if your position looks insecure and as youll see when you get started theres certainly a high percentage of gals here who took that route and have become very large pieces of eye candy. Now, enough unpleasant talk like that. Ill show you to your cubicle.


----------



## samster

Love the phrase "very large pieces of eye candy"


----------



## Joel

*Ch 5* 

As Stacy led her to her new cubicle she also was kind enough to give her a brief tour of the building. Then as they rounded a corner Knail bumped right into a short guy coming around the corner at a fast pace as well. Virtually before she could even react the guy was already picking up the paper work Knail had just been given and her two notebooks she had dropped. 

“Damn it I’m so sorry. I guess I was just in a hurry and not paying attention.” The guy said handing Knail back her stuff. 

“Oh no don’t think anything of it shit happens its fine.” Knail answered. 

Then the guy studied her for a brief instant and said “I’m sorry I’m not sure I’ve made your acquaintance?” 

“You haven’t my name is Knail I’m a new hire fresh on the way to my cubicle.” Knail said in a friendly voice. 

“Oh a pleasure to met you ma’am and are those dog tags? I was in the army myself how about you?” The guy asked. 

“Space marines up until just a few weeks ago.” Knail replied happy the guy had taken note of her tags.

“Wow impressive guess it goes without saying that your tough as your name implies then. A pleasure to meet you and I like to try and make sure any vets that start here get a fair shake so anyone gives you any problems tell them Vic said for them to cut you some slack you’ve earned it.” The guy said with a friendly smile. 

“Well do a pleasure to meet you as well.” Knail said looking the guy over he seemed vaguely familiar. He had longish hair for a Corp gentleman pulled back in a short ponytail and a slightly shaggy moustache and goatee combo. He was also a small guy with her nearly six foot height towering over his five foot six or seven. She could tell even under his black suit though that he was sporting some serious muscle tone. And while his face was rather handsome it was also clearly one of a vet that had seen a lot of action. One eye was a piercing pale blue while the other didn’t quite match up. She’d seen this plenty with vet’s especially high ranking ones so she highly suspected the one that didn’t match up was a prosthetic. 

His face was also sporting a number of deep and light scars. The side with the off eye color had a very deep one running from a bit above his eyebrow to about his top lip. That side of his face also sported a number of lighter fainter ones that to her suggested a half successful cover up surgery or that they were bad enough that synth skin and maybe a touch of makeup couldn’t quite cover them. Wounds and all though she did find him quite handsome with a friendly smile he also looked oddly familiar and something about that name? 

After they had left him behind in the hall Stacy said “Glad to see you didn’t fawn all over our resident celebrity.”

“Celebrity?” Knail asked. 

Stacy laughed and said I forgot you have been out of this system for awhile. I’ll give you a hint highly decorated soldier.” 

Knail had no clue then she thought about that name Vic and I highly decorated soldier? Then it clicked “Wait seriously? No way does Sergeant Vic Slaughter work here.” 

“The one and only.” Stacy answered with a smile. 

Knail couldn’t believe it. Victor christened Sergeant Vic Slaughter by the media was an absolute legend for two reasons. One he was legitimately one of the two dozen or so most highly decorated combat troops in the past decade. What he was most famous for though was his former status as a “God of the Arena”. On backwater worlds under Corp influence/control/ or occupation having an abundance of troops on hand with no one to fight often led to trouble. At some point some enterprising Army staff member or local government official decided a good way to keep the troops occupied was encouraging good natured competition between them. 

The typical sports though held little interest for fine tuned killing machines though and UFC, Boxing, Mixed Marital Arts competitions and the like soon became sanctioned on some worlds. Eventually some general decided to incorporate this system into training for elite troops and a sort of Gladiator system arose on a handful of worlds. These matches could include anything from unarmed combat between troops, to using weapons set to stun, to very rarely matches against criminals or captured rebels using live rounds. 

Where these matches were held also could vary from Ancient Roman style Coliseums to miles wide simulated battle fields filled with cameras. This system was far too violent and dangerous to take root in civilized Corp Worlds but on backwater ones with plenty of troops with little to do it was huge business. It was a good system to for creating jobs for locals selling food and what not to spectators and maintaining the grounds. It helped keep elite troops in battle ready shape as well as adding some money to their personal accounts. And best of all it was huge business not just because of the huge local crowds but because of the millions or billions that would pay for matches to be broadcasted to the civilized corp worlds. Victor or Vic as he preferred was among one of the best pseudo Gladiators. With the large army the various corp worlds supported it was quite hard for a fighter to make much of a name for himself more than regionally. But a select few like Vic proved such talented combatants that their matches were downloaded across every corporate world. 

“Oh my god I can’t believe he just works here. Shouldn’t he be like a retired playboy or something?” Knail asked completely surprised. 

“Yeah you’d think but he says he likes to stay active. Plus the CEO that started this company actual served himself before becoming a stock market genius thus the company’s veteran friendly image. So that lets Vic do a lot of charity for wounded veterans and such. Plus it doesn’t hurt that we pay him a small fortune for being a sometimes representative and sales person and mostly just a celebrity endorsement.” Stacy replied. 

“Oh I gotcha. So wow he’s so short in person. I’ve heard that gossiped about a few times but I never realized just how true it was until now.” Knail giggled. 

That got Stacy giggling as well “I know it’s kind of sad huh he’s got this crazy badass reputation but as soon as he shows up anywhere he’s like the smallest guy in the room. Most be like five foot five, five foot six? Still pretty damn hot though right?” Stacy replied with a wicked grin. 

“Yeah crazy hot can’t believe how much those muscles were showing even under his suit. Plus call me weird but I kind of dig scars like that.” Knail giggled. 

“I wouldn’t go that far but they certainly aren’t unappealing.” Stacy chuckled. “It’s not just the scars though he got really banged up on his last mission.” 

“Yeah that’s what I’ve heard. I mean whatever it was has stopped him from doing anymore matches I know that much.” Nail replied. 

“Yeah I’m not going to gossip about him regarding that but let’s just say it’s a miracle he still looks as good as he does.” Stacy said. 

“Understandable. So is he single?” Knail asked shooting Stacy her own wicked grin. 

“You know it’s too bad you’re both his type and not his type at all.” Stacy giggled. 

“How so?” Knail asked her curiosity peaked. 

“Well as much as I woops I mean others have tried to persuade him he’s not to big on us high ranking corporate types he likes tough strong women like yourself we see him with a lot of veterans, ISS and other security types as well as Powerball players and other such athletes.” Stacy answered. 

“So how am I not his type?” Knail asked. 

“Sorry hun you’re just way to freaking skinny for him lol. He likes his women BIG and I mean BIG like your friend Allison is just now getting into his size range. You should see the chicks we spot him at the bars with. Since he also likes them tough he dates like some of the biggest toughest ISS girls and D line Powerball players the city has to offer. So just another reason for you to think about kissing that skinny figure of yours good bye and bulking up.” Stacy laughed.

“Thanks for letting me know but I think I’ll pass lol. And you know the way you keep bringing it up its starting to sound like you want me to bulk up.” Knail said. 

“Eh just cause I’m not meant to carry extra weight doesn’t mean I don’t think supersized isn’t a sexy look lol but enough girl talk your cubicle is the second one on the row in front of us. Here’s you some paper work to get started on and when she finishes up Allison has volunteered to help get you into the swing of things around here. Best of luck hun hope you cut it you seem like someone I’d like to stick around.” Stacy said with a very friendly smile before returning to her office. 

Knail thought she was going to like Stacy she seemed nice funny and super friendly. Almost too friendly with that smile she had just shot her. Knail had seen a few smiles like that come her way before leading to the sneaking suspicion that Stacy may have been bi. Being out right gay on the various corp worlds still ruffled a feather or two in some circles but bisexuality especially among wealthy corp ladies was not only accepted but just short of encouraged. If that was the case though Knail felt Stacy was going to be out of luck as the feeling wasn’t mutual. Well unless she got her drunk off her ass on some outer rim shine that stuff did bring out a hell of a wild side in her she thought with a grin. 

Then she sat down to her cubicle and made short work of her paper work. After finishing she followed the instructions on logging into the company’s server and beginning her filing and report analyzing. At first she clicked and computed away totally at ease but eventually she began to encounter some snags and her progress slowed to a limp. Fortunately it was about that time that she overheard the two gentlemen in the cubicle next to her gossip. 

“Here comes Allison. Damn she’s a big and beautiful one huh?” 

“Damn right man. It’s almost too bad you haven’t worked here as long as I have. She was never skinny or anything but goodness she’s gone from like plump to supersized since she started here.” The second guy said. 

“God what I wouldn’t do to be with a chick with an ass that huge.” The first guy fantasized.

That got the second one chuckling “Be patent man looked to me like your chick is finally starting to put on a few judging by the last time you two came over.” 

“Yeah she’s finally putting on a few thanks to those maxi gain shakes but she’s still a skinny little thing.” The first guy lamented. 

“Have faith man believe it or not when we first met my wife was about as skinny as your chick, now look at her.” The second guy said reassuringly.

“Lucky bastard.” The first guy muttered. 

Then Knail looked up and saw Allison standing in front of her. Knail had to admit she saw why the two were drooling over her as Allison looked quite delicious in a figure hugging dress she had probably out grown by a size or 
two. 

“So hit a snag in your work yet?” Allison asked with a sly grin.

“If you must know yes just a few minutes ago.” Knail answered.

“Oh only a few minutes ago you’re doing better than I figured then.” Allison giggled. 

“Yeah yeah you can rub it in my dumb jarhead ass later just get me going again.” Knail sighed. 

“Sorry hun don’t worry you’ll get it.” Allison said reassuringly. 

Then she proceeded to walk her through an hour or so of her filing, analyzing reports, and a little speculation on the company’s competitors. 

Before Allison got out of seeing distance Knail figured she now surely understood at least the basics of her job. Then less than half an hour later she hit a new sang and then another before her work was progressing at little more than a slow slow jog. 

Knail then tilted her chair back stared at the ceiling and muttered “Damnit I’m a marine can I really not handle a little office work.” 

Then she went back to chipping away on her work. She progressed little by grudging little until she was suddenly interrupted by Allison. 

“Hey hey Kane Alpha to Knail. Shifts over come on lets grab some dinner.” 

Knail sighed knowing she should have gotten a lot more done before clocking out but then as soon as her brain processed that Allison had said food she was absolutely starving and prayed Allison wouldn’t trick her into shoving too much fattening food into herself.

(Continued in post 18 of this thread)


----------



## Ilegalpat

Are you done?


----------



## Coop

Ilegalpat said:


> Are you done?



Let's hope not.


----------



## samster

I'm pretty sure there is more to come....which is a very good thing


----------



## Joel

I'm just taking my time with updates you can probably expect a chapter a week


----------



## Joel

*Ch 6 *

Over the next several weeks Knail warmed up to her new routine. Wake up, work out, go to the office, try her best to be productive, then get dragged to an obscenely fattening lunch by Allison or one of her countless chubby co workers. Get back try her best to make up for lost time then several hours later try and often fail to weasel her way out of yet another highly fattening meal with Allison or her coworkers.

Then she would get home and hopefully get in a longer work out. It was an attempt, but far to often Allison and or the others would have her so stuffed or work have her so stressed that she could do nothing but crash in front of the holo tv. Then on weekends she would make up for her lack of working out by hanging out at the gym most of the afternoon. After cleaning up she would hit either one of the local veterans bars or maybe Allison would sucker her into going to one of the more upscale dance clubs with her. Either way for a skinny woman in corp fat loving territory she wasn’t lacking too much in male attention. 

It still surprised her though how many guys would just look straight through her because of her lack of curves and by just how few slim non Aurellian ladies her age there were. At the veterans bars there would be a small number of vets like herself that hadn’t fattened up upon returning home but not a ton. And at Allison’s dance clubs it was like you had to be a minimum of 200 pounds just to get in. She’d be virtually the only slim woman there and everyone would be convinced that her short hair was a wig and she was an Aurellian that should go to one of the establishments ran by them. 

Knail was more than bit worried though. Despite her best efforts people might not be asking her questions like that forever. As the weeks ticked by she became more and more concerned that she could one day be one of those plump ladies herself. In the 2 months since reentering civilian life she had gained 6 pounds; hardly noticeable really but to her it was a huge number. When she inspected herself in the morning after her shower she was already worrying that her abs were looking less defined. Her pants to were feeling noticeably tighter especially around the butt. Looking at herself now she couldn’t help but be reminded of Allison’s many snide remarks about her odds of plumping up in the not too distant future. 

Stuff like “Oh those jeans are looking a little tight hun congrats! That’s how it starts for all of us you notice a few clothes feeling tighter but think little of it. But then before you even know it they aren’t tight anymore because you’ve out grown them!”

Or if they were eating she would subtly sneak more food in front of her or try her best salesmenship to entice her to try something else. Then after she’d forced Knail into suffering herself she’d say something like “ Happy to see your starting to come around cause there’s no way you can stay skinny eating like that.” 

Then she would laugh.

Knail had trouble resenting her for instances like that though cause she was right. She sure wasn’t eating like she wanted to stay skinny. She just couldn’t help it though and she couldn’t wrap her head around why not. She’d always prided herself on having iron clad will power. Cigarettes booze and quite a few worse poisons you can only find on the outer worlds she could pick up and put down no problem. For instance it had been a week since her last smoke and she was totally fine with that. But for some reason her will power just didn’t extend to home world food . 

She hadn’t thought much of it at first. She hadn’t had real home world food in ages so she figured it would lose its impressive taste and become routine in a matter of time. This was looking less and less likely though as it was still just as orgasmicly good as when she’d first gotten here. 

It was common knowledge that places here could get away with some additives to make their food more enticing but still she didn’t feel like that explained it. If she was one for pop psychology she’d say this problem was due to the fact that she subconsciously wanted to be bigger or something but that was a load of crap right? 

She thought so at least. If she was being honest with herself she really didn’t hate the concept of getting bigger. It was just short of the norm after all and she doubted she’d have much trouble pulling off the look. It was just she’d never expected it to happen. The women in her family had just never seemed to have the genes for it. Plus she truly loved fitness and body building; she’d worked her ass off to develop the rock hard tough as nails body that had gotten her through her soldiering. It would be just such a waste to throw that hard work away, wouldn’t it? 

Consciously she thought this was true, so she just hoped her subconscious didn’t have other plans in store for her. She sighed, did another set of sit ups and figured she couldn’t waste any more time worrying or exercising dressed gelled her short light blondie hair into place and headed into work. 
Her day went about as usual at first. She checked her emails and task assignments filled her reports. Then, as she too often let them, Allison and the score of other plus sized beauties she worked with lured her to the break room for coffee and doughnuts. 

“What am I doing?” She asked herself. 

She spent all that time stressing out this morning and now here she was putting away doughnuts and gossiping away like one of the other fat chicks. 
To top it off she looked over at the logo on the various doughnut boxes it didn’t surprise her but it did make her more disappointed in herself. They were from “Big Belly Doughnuts” a home world doughnut and pastry chain whose marketing gimmick was that they were super fattening and proud of it. 

Each of the three boxes had a different fat positive slogan stamped under this month’s logo a pretty young and VERY supersized model in and an office sitting munching away on their products. 

They respectively read “Say goodbye to skinny secretaries”, “A Chubby Lady is a Happy Lady”, and “Kiss those skinny bones good bye!”

Yeah that is just what she deserved for eating like this she said cursing to herself. She had to admit she was enjoying herself though the other laides were sweet and amusing enough to enjoy hanging out with and she couldn’t deny that she was hungry. She hated that she’d let it happen but she’d allowed a snack break like this to become part of her daily routine and every time she tried to break from it she would find herself grumpy and hungry until lunch. 

After finishing her second doughnut she just stood their sipping away on her coffee and enjoying the latest gossip. Then unfortunately Leslie noticed her just standing there. Leslie was the manager of Knail’s sector and very likely the biggest of the big office ladies. Knail had to admit she was also quite the supersized beauty. 

Leslie had been a college Powerball player defensive line player and a good one to from the holo video or two that she’d looked up out of curiosity. As a power ball player Leslie had one of those crazy figures of theirs that was literally half pork and half rock hard muscle. She’d been quite the sight then even to Knails eyes. 

After her Powerball playing petered out though she’d joined the corporate workforce and eventually worked her way up to her current position. In those intervening years she’d also married had two children and kept packing away the food minus the intense Powerball workouts thus she’d lost that powerful athletic build. She still hit the gym more than any other lady in the room save Knail but a minimum of a hundred pounds of pork and curves had left her former muscles buried forever. She was now for lack of a better term completely SUPERSIZED having even Allison beat by at least fifty pounds. Her curves were positively insane. Knail doubted she had ever seen such epic breasts and booty in person. 

Had Leslie been a little younger and a bit lovelier in the face she could easily be gracing the doughnut boxes and the other advertisements that made use of such supersized models. Knail had to also give her that she still obviously hit the gym enough to keep that bulk looking firm and shapely rather than gelatinous though. 

For the most part Knail rather liked Leslie she had a wicked sense of humor was an easy going manager and due to her Powerball playing had something approaching Knails discipline and toughness leading to some mutual respect. However there was one thing about her that rather annoyed Knail she had a very strong tendency to push food on those around her. Leslie may have respected her as a veteran but she was still a skinny chick and it seemed to be her personal goal to change that for her and the two or three other slim ladies that worked there. 

She knew for instance that Becky Astro the chubby chick next to her had been merely curvy rather than plus size upon starting here. After a year and a half of working under Leslie though her curves had grown like crazy and her formerly skinny middle was a distant memory.

“Aww only two Knail? You may be a bonyass but I’m sure you can have one more.” Leslie said to her with a wicked grin. 

“No I’m pretty full.” Knail answered.

“Well then you know the rules if you’re not eating you best get back to 
work.” Leslie said her smile growing wider. 

“Can’t I at least finish my coffee first?” Knail sighed. 

“Nope, you know the rules no beverages at your cubicle so pour it out and get back to work or have yourself another doughnut.” Leslie said. 

This now had all the chubby ladies around her giggling as they knew she was trapped. The giggling was followed by a moment of dead silence as they wondered what Knail would say. Then to Knail’s surprise Becky came to her rescue. 

“Here Knai just have half of mine another bite or two won’t hurt.” Becky said breaking her doughnut. Had Leslie been paying very close attention she would have seen it was more like a third than a half but if she did take note of it it didn’t mater as she’d made her point and got her laughs. 

“Thanks hun.” Knail said then Leslie resumed telling her story. 

After Knail finished her coffee Becky followed behind her as their cubicles were nearby. 

“Thanks for the save Becky.” Knail said. 

“No problem hun I’ve been there myself. I know Leslie can be a real pain in the ass about stuff like that.” Becky replied. 

“Yeah it’s frustrating as hell.” Knail said. 

“Oh don’t even get me started you know I was actually kind of skinny before I started working here.” Becky said. 

“Yeah that’s what I’ve heard.” Knail replied. 

“Hard to believe huh?” Becky said with a bit of a chuckle. Then she pulled a picture out of her purse. 

“Never going to look like that again that’s for sure.” She said and handed it to Knail.

Knail studied the picture it was definitely Becky same pretty face with her bright green eyes behind sexy glasses and same long dirty blonde hair. Her body though as she had been told before was very different. This Becky wasn’t really skinny but much smaller than she was today she was rather hippy with quite the big butt behind her Knail suspected. Her breasts to were also quite large very likely D cups. Her middle though was a different story all together she was rocking quite the hourglass shape with a trim and narrow waist her arms appeared solid and her legs on display in her short shorts supported some modest muscle tone probably from fairly consistent running. 

Knail handed her back the picture and quickly scanned over today’s Becky she was still a beautiful young lady but now quite firmly in the chubby camp by Knail’s estimate she was probably at or pushing 200. Her previously child bearing hips had further spread out, her already impressive booty and further inflated and her already large chest had simply inflated due to her new weight. She’d lost that narrow little waist though now sporting a plump well fed tummy. Her legs had also buffed up and lost their modest tone her thick thighs now meeting in the middle. Her formerly solid arms had been glossed over with pudge and her face had slightly rounded out. In Knail’s mind she looked better in the picture but she knew by most Corp standards Becky was more of a knock out now. 

“It’s ok you can say it. I’ve gotten chubby right?” Becky giggled. 

“Well if you don’t mind me saying it.” Knail chuckled. “I wouldn’t sweat it anyway you look great it really suits you.” 

“Thanks hun I appreciate it. Now that you paid me the mandatory compliment your welcome to ask me how it happened.” Becky giggled. 

“Well as you guessed I was thinking about it.” Knail chuckled. “So Leslie have something to do with it?” She asked. 

“Oh she played a role alright that wasn’t the whole reason though. Believe it or not I use to be a cross country runner. I know with those big boobs and hips that’s hard to believe but while I wasn’t really built for speed. I had some strong lungs and could do long distance with the best of them. That’s how I met my husband in college he was a powerball receiver so in the off season he did track and cross country. So the two of us naturally cozyed up to each other. After college we got engaged and it also become pretty clear that he should have taken his classes as serioustly as he had taken athletics cause he could just not seem to find a job suited for him. After being shot down or let go quickly by most of the local bussiness that involved his degree he decided to give the ISS a shot. And he took to it well maybe too well in my opioion. I bet you see where this is going huh ?” Becky asked. 

“Let me guess he turned into a regular ISS hog right?” Knail giggled. 

“Yeah like freaking over night too!” I swear one night I went to bed snuggled up to his lean runners body and woke up the next morning with his pot belly in my face. “ Becky exclaimed. 

“Oh wow.” Knail replied. 

“Don’t get me wrong he’s still cute and all its just wow these days he barely even looks like the guy I first met. He’s practically traded his receivers build in for a more pudgy than muscular defensive line build. He started putting food away like crazy and it was all going to his new gut. After two years or so on the force he had totally transformed into your generic ISS porker. He had started hitting the weights harder and built up some broad strong shoulders and some pretty impressive guns but everything else had turned to pudge. 

"His beer gut now sticks out into an entirely different zip code, his ass is bigger than mine and even his face got all pudgy. Not to mention he also started buzzing his head and grew a handle bar moustache. And he was just utterly content blowing up the way he was. If I ever said anything about it he would just reply “That skinny cops got too much shit for him to want to stay that way.” Or “That he wasn’t going to be taken seriously by anyone being as skinny as he use to be.” 

“I think the partner they gave him is mostly to blame for it though. They paired him up with a veteran named Latasha. And she was a big one. She’d been a regional name in the ladies Powerball circuit until a knee injury left her unable to play and she joined the ISS. As far as I knew Dave wasn’t even that into bigger women until he got partnered up with her. Whenever I’d see them together I just knew he was nursing a crush on her and for all I know with all the time their together he’s done more than that. But we all have our little secrets right?” Becky winked. 

“So I bet his changing had everything to do with her suggesting he bulk up or buzz off that shaggy hair. So now on top of having Leslie trying to make me eat here I had him at home making a constant pig of himself. And oh when he would have his ISS buddies over they just couldn’t believe he let his wife be so skinny. They’d say things like “Dave I’m going to tell the chief you need to get some overtime cause obviously you’re not making enough to feed your wife properly.” Or “Dave I’m happy you’re starting to get some bulk on you but you’re going to have to save some for your skinny wife she obviously needs it more.” 

And their wives were rarely any better mostly catty supersized housewives that couldn’t believe I hadn’t become a proper wife by plumping up and having at least one kid yet. Latasha though was the worst every time I’d see her it would be “Whaa girl don’t you ever eat?” Or “You need to start eatting better honey you know a hardworking ISS trooper needs a real woman to come home to.” 

“So after enduring all that for awhile I figured it was time I got with the program and started eating. God you should have seen how excited Dave was the first time I outgrew a pair of pants haha. Then once I started filling out you wouldn’t believe the change in all of them his friends would fill me with compliments and their wives began warming up to me. Last month he got an accommodation and at the ceremony he was showing off his now chubby wife like he had just upgraded from a clunker to a sportscar lol.” 

“Wow that’s a story.” Knial exclaimed. 

“Yeah so word of advice hun. Enjoy that skinny athletic body of yours all you can cause you won’t believe how people around here seem to equate getting fat with growing up and becoming successful.” 

Then before Knail could reply she spotted Stacy making her way to her and she said “Knail, please see me in my office after lunch.” 

“Is something the mater Ms. Zao?” She asked a tad nervously. 

“No not exactly. Just something important we need to discuss. I’ll explain later.” Then she returned to her office. 

“Wow hope nothings the matter, hun. When she wants to see someone its rarely anything good.” Becky said. 

“Yeah I know.” Knail gulped.

(Continued in post 20 of this thread)


----------



## samster

Really loving this and looking forward to Knail submitting to the inevitable


----------



## Joel

*Ch 7 *

Knail spent the last few hours of work before lunch worrying herself sick. Her friends hardly made anything better by paying for her lunch like it was her last meal or something. To top it off she was so out of it that she failed to even notice they had been nudging her to eat more and more since they were paying after all. And it wasn’t until her stomach realized how close to bursting it was that she realized it. 

“UH! to top it off this has me stress eating - just what I freaking need.” Knail lamented to herself. 

Then another thought crossed her mind. If this had to do with her standing getting too low that might be the exact kind of advise Stacy was going to give her. If it was would she really go through with it? She honestly didn’t know but if she couldn’t cut it here long enough for it to look good on her résumé she’d be forced to go apply at the ISS and they were all but guaranteed to turn her into a porker too. Maybe corporate chubby was better than ISS porker if nothing else? Then as her friends began to leave the table she clicked back to reality and pushed her worries to the back of her mind. 

“Don’t worry hun you’ve been doing fine; I’m sure its nothing.” Becky said reassuringly.

“I hope your right.” Knail responded worryingly. 

Then in short order she was seated outside of Stacy Zao’s office preparing for the worse. As long as she wasn’t getting fired she could handle anything else, she at last told herself before Stacy invited her in to sit down.

After taking her seat Stacy smiled and said “Take a breath hun you’re not being let go or anything relax. I thought you were a badass marine. Why does this have you so stressed for?”

That did make Knail breathe easier. She wasn’t getting fired; anything else she could handle. “Well in fairness this is all pretty new to me. I mean leading patrols I’ve done. Corporate office jockeying for job security I haven’t.” 

“Well don’t sweat it too much. It’s just a different kind of chess, haha.” Stacy said jokingly. 

“So just break it to me so I can stop wondering.” Knial asked feeling a tad bit better. 

“Well I don’t mean this as critically as it sounds your doing good Knail Its just that good isn’t quite good enough it looks like. Your not doing a thing wrong. Its just that this batch of new hires was a particualrly good one and now that we’ve let two or three of the least productive of the bunch go your position is starting to look like its in danger. “ Stacy answered.

“So my heads about to be on the chopping block?” Knail asked. 

“Well not yet but it may not be far in the future. If I’m being candid, if they don’t turn things around Fin and Morgan will be gone in the coming months which will put you in the back of the pack if nothing changes.” Stacy said. 

“Wait. What about Gwen you can’t mean her ditsy ass is ahead of me?” Knail asked surprised. 

“Yes Gwen.” Stacy’s voice then took a more serious tone and she said “You breathe a word of any of this and you’re fired of course. But she’s rather safe for the time being. If you haven’t noticed she makes for a fine piece of plus size office eye candy and she’s currently screwing around with one of the higher-ups. So that means she’s safe until things either go south there or her performance hits free fall levels.” Stacy answered. 

“So did you call me in to tell me I may need to consider - umm changing my appearance?” Knail asked nervously.

“No I’m not saying that….. yet. Although to be honest you may need to start making peace with that potential prospect. I called you in here because you’re a vet and its part of our company mandate to give you a fair shake or maybe even a more than fair one. Plus if not skilled you are at least a hard worker. You’ve fit in well here and might I add I’m a bit fond of you.” Stacy said with a subtle wink. 

“Because of that I was going to offer you an upcoming way to score a few brownie points.” Stacy continued. 

“What is it? I’ll do just about anything?” Knail asked. 

“Well Vic has a sales trip coming with some potintial clients. If its not too demeaning, do you want to be his personal assistant if the sale goes through? It should keep the higher ups off your back for awhile.” Stacy said. 

“Sign me up anything to stay on the higher ups good side. So what exactly will my duties be?” Knail asked. 

“Basically just assisting Vic with anything he needs, Same goes for the potintial clients he’s meeting. “ Stacy replied.

“So basically just kissing ass and taking orders?” Knail asked with a sly grin. 

“More or less. Just make sure to be friendly about it.” Stacy answered. 

“I think I can manage. Kissing ass to CO’s was a pretty big part of my last job.” Knail replied. 

“Of that I have no doubt lol. Oh and one more thing you have to do your best to make sure Vic makes it there as per scheduel and in high spirts.” Stacy added. 

“Why do you say that like it could be a problem? He’s not going to be foucsed more on chasing tail then working is he?” Knail asekd concered. 

“No not that at all and it shouldn’t even be an issue, Just every now and then it is.” Stacy said. 

“Why is it sometimes an issue?” Knail asked wondering why Stacy didn’t just come out and say it. 

“Well Vic would kill me if he knew I told you but sometimes travel either takes a lot out of him or stresses him out or somethig and his war injuries act up making him pretty useless.” Stacy answered. 

“So what do I do if that happens?” Knail asked. 

“Well not a ton you can do as famous as he is if he says he can’t do it he can’t do it. But that will look really bad on you if it were to happen. So about all you can do is try to push him, gentely mind you, and make sure he takes his pain meds which is a bit of a hassle. His father got addicted to the things so he takes them as little as possible which sometimes bites us in the ass when he travels.” Stacy elaborated. 

“So basically if I get him there and back the higher ups will be off my back awhile and if I don’t I’ll have pissed away all the good will I’ve earned right?” Knail asked wearily.

“Your words not mine but that’s probably about right.” Stacy conceded. 

“So will he even be up for me taking the assignment? You already told me I’m not his type. Wouldn’t he prefer some chubby office eye candy going with him instead of me?” Knail asked. 

“Well we think if he requires some pushing he’ll take it better from a fellow vet and he didn’t voice any compliants so I assume he agrees.” Stacy said reassuringly. 

“Alright I’m up for it. I just hope this doesn’t end up blowing up in my face.” Knail said. 

“Makes you feel any better I’m hoping the same thing hun. Besides hey look at it this way you’re going to have that hottie all to yourself for a few days. I sure wouldn’t hate that prospect.” Stacy said trying to be positive. 

“True. As cute as he is though I’d be looking forward to this more if I didn’t have to worry about failure costing me my job.” Knail sighed. 

Then after a few more minutes of chatting Knail returned to her cubicle. 

“So how’d it go hun?” Becky asked as soon as she sat down. 

“Well not as bad as I feared. Stacy just wanted to inform me my performance numbers were looking a little low and she had a way to score some extra brownie points if I was up for it.” Knail informed her.

“Oh that’s not bad at all and wow you lucked out. Stacy’s skinny ass can be quite the bitch when she wants to be. You're lucky she’s warmed up to you.” Becky replied. 

“Oh I think she’s done more than warm up to me.” Knail chuckled. 

“Oh? Do tell?” Stacy responded. 

“Well I mean she is into chicks or at least plays for both teams doesn’t she? I mean the way I’ve caught her looking at me and a few jokes she’s made has certainly implied it.” Kanil replied. 

“Oh I don’t know anything about that. She doesn’t associate with us lower on the food chain then her much but it wouldn’t surprise me. You are quite the cutie after all lol” Becky replied playfully. 

“Haha. thanks hun. I’m not into big gals though so save it.” Knail replied jokingly. 

“Skinny bitch.” Becky playfully jabbed before asking “So like what’s your extra credit assignment?”

“I’m going to be Vic’s personal assistant on his next sales trip.” Knail replied. 

“Oh wow! You’re so freaking lucky you’re going to have that hottie all to yourself for a weekend.” Becky exclaimed. 

“Well I’m not really going to have him to myself. I mean we’ll be working.” Knail replied unenthused.

“Hush don’t ruin my fantasy haha.” Becky said with a wide smile and a far off look in her eyes.

“Sorry I’ll leave you to your fantasy then.” Knail replied dryly. 

“Aww come on hun I don’t see why you aren’t more enthusiastic about this I mean as far as overtime work goes that’s pretty sweet.” Becky asked. 

“Because I’d rather be doing so well that I didn’t need to beg for extra work like this plus if anything goes wrong I’ll have pissed away any good will I had here and I’ll be out the door before I know it.” Knail said sounding a touch distressed. 

“Calm down hun I mean what could go wrong? Plus it’s just a job I mean it would suck if you lost it but it won’t be the end of the world. It’s not money your worried about is it? Surely you worked up a good nest egg in all that time soldiering in the badlands.” Becky replied. 

“What could go wrong? Well aside from me incompetently screwing things up several things. Sometimes travel make’s Vic’s war injuries act up and he has to bail on assignments like this at the zero hour. Being who he is it won’t be a big deal for him but I’ll have failed and it may lead to my being let go. And no, it’s not money I’m worried about. I’ve got enough put back. It’s that this isn’t just a job for me. This is likely my one shot to do anything better than soldiering. I don’t have any higher education and I know I’m not book smart enough to give college a try so this is it for me. If I don’t cut it here for like a year minimum I’ll never be qualified for anything corporate level. If I get let go my options are basically reenlist or go to the ISS and have to become a Fat Fascist bitch.” Knail vented letting it all out. 

“So you’d rather become a Corporate Chubby then.” Becky joked. 

“Not funny! But yeah it would be preferable.” Knail said allowing herself a slight smile. 

“Sorry hun just kidding. Now calm down its going to be alright. The trip will go fine and I know you’re going to cut it here. You’re a hard worker and if this means this much to you it can’t not pan out. “ Becky said reassuringly. 

“Hope you're right.” Knail replied. 

“Of course I’m right. Now what's this about ISS being Fat Fascist’s? I’d tell my fat husband so you’d find yourself getting hassled but I suppose that would only prove your point.” Becky laughed. 

“Sorry I know they're not all like that.” Knail replied. 

“No you’re pretty well right. I know when he’s in uniform that husband of mine is one fat jerk lol but I love him. Now I’m going to get back to work and spread the word about your trip with Vic. Everyone’s going to be so disappointed that a skinny little thing like you going instead of them.” Becky laughed her big booming laugh. 

The thought of the offices big pieces of eye candy being jealous of her managed to cheer Knail up more than a bit.


----------



## samster

Another really sweet update...as ever I love where this is going for Knail. Really well written as well and I love how the characters are all developing.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 8 *

The day of Knail's trip with Vic was there before she knew it. She was getting Friday off off work to make the drive to Vics business conference a few cities over. They were to get to a hotel before dark, prepare their notes and sales pitch, then arrive at the meeting Saturday afternoon. 

Knail couldnt help but be a little nervous about the trip. If all went well shed have the higher-ups off her back hopefully long enough to get her numbers and productivity up to par. But if things went poorly she was liable to be out of the job before she knew it. Which would leave her weighing the unpleasant options of reenlisting, joining the ISS, or best case scoring a cushy national guard posting. Knail really didnt want to go that route though ISS assholes had always rubbed her the wrong way and she figured shed done her share of serving and should be in a comfy civilian job by this point. 

Then Knail cursed to herself for letting this crap get to her and half heartedly started her morning workout. After finishing she made her way over to the mirror clothed only in her bra and panties for an inspection. To anyone elses eyes shed be described as one sexy albeit skinny lady with a pretty face striking eyes and a killer toned and athletic figure. To Knail though she saw a stressed out wreck that was in danger of kissing that rock hard body good bye. Knail was up maybe ten pounds and while no one else could, she could definitely see it in her perkier breasts rounder butt and muscles that just didnt quite have the definition they did three short months ago. 

It was all Knail could do to stop herself from driving her powerful arm into something. This was not at all how she had pictured returning to civilian life would be. Instead of racking in money at a moderately demanding but largely cushy job and enjoying the freedom to do whatever she choose she was stressed out. All over a job shed be able to do in her sleep if only she was a little more book smart. To top it off her stress had her gaining weight. 

If she didnt fear theyd give her a minor promotion and send her straight to a hot spot Knail had half a mind to say screw it and reenlist. At least in the marines she knew what she was doing. But shed already told herself that particular option wasnt up for debate so she took a deep breath dug in and sucked it up. 

Knowing shed be spending all day in a car she nearly just throw on some jeans, boots, a tank top and her fatigue jacket. Then she figured she best dress up just in case and in a short while she was looking extremely sharp rocking her new sexy military secretary look to perfection. 

When she got to the parking lot and met Vic she regretted dressing up though because he hadnt. And she was happy for it to cause wow he looked HOT! 

He was dressed much as she had planned to boots, tight jeans and a skin tight t-shirt with some mildly disturbing logo probably belonging to a metal band. Unlike she feared she was starting to he hadnt let his workouts slip an inch since leaving the service. His heavily tattooed arms bulged with viney muscle and she swore she could recognize the outline of a six pack under his shirt. His longish hair was pulled back into a neat ponytail and he had trimmed up his facial hair in anticipation for the meeting. Wheather this trip went good or bad she could at least take solace in having some serious eye candy on standby she noted.

As she made her way over to Victor who was loading the car he lowered his sunglasses from his eyes to his nose and gave her a quick once over. 

I must say Knail you look lovely today. Victor declared as they chatted while loading their things in the company issued hover car. 

That got Knail blushing immediately but fortunately she was looking down at the moment so he couldnt see her face. 

Yeah for a skinny chick you mean. Knail retorted with a laugh. 

Hey thats not what I said. Vic replied using his not quite matching deep blue eyes to good effect with to make a sad puppy dog eyes. 

But its what you meant. Knail said now laughing even harder at his face. 

True, but what kind of an ass would I be if I said it. Vic chuckled. 

Apparently not much of one cause Ive heard crap like that plenty since coming back. Knail replied.

Really? What assholes. Vic chuckled. 

Of course if it really bothers you maybe you should think about gaining some weight skinny. Vic replied jokingly. 

Ill pass I prefer slim and athletic to fat and lazy any day. Knail laughed.

Oh be fair. You can be both. Im sure your served with some tough big girls and if not just look at powerball players. Vic replied. 

Ok a valid point. Still I dont think Im interested. Knail answered. 

Suit yourself skinny. Your call. Vic laughed. 

So you disappointed you got stuck doing this with a skinny little thing like me? Knail 

Oh no of course not. Vic replied. 

No need for sarcasm. Knail replied with a grin.

Oh no I mean it. Im more than happy to have a hardworking vet working with me then some cute but airheaded intern or new hire. Vic replied.

Aww thats actually rather sweet of you. Knail said a bit surprised. 

Well you didnt let me finish. I was going to add and plus I wont have to worry about getting distracted like I would if say Becky were with me. Vic said with a sly grin. 

Haha asshole. Knial replied hardly believing she was trading jabs with a genuine war hero and something of a celebrity. 

Well youre the one signed up to work for said asshole so dont blame me. Vic retorted. 

Sorry guess I didnt know what I was getting into. Sigh. Knail said. 

So that everything? Vic asked changing the subject. 

Yes sir as far as I can tell. Knail replied.

Hey Im not in the service anymore and neither are you so save the sir crap for the meeting. Vic said.

Sorry force of habit. Knail responded. 

Eh dont sweat it. Now we need to get going and you're driving skinny. Vic said. 

Wait Im driving why? Knial asked surprised. 

Because I said so and plus heavy traffic makes me nervous and I start driving as slow as a 150 year old. Well get there faster if you do it. Vic replied. 

Um alright. Knail said more than a tad nervous as she got behind the wheel. Shed purchased a hover car since leaving the service but she hadnt exactly gotten readjusted to crazy home world traffic. She took public transport more often than not. 

What the badass Marine intimidated by a little traffic? Vic chuckled. 

No just finding my bearings. Knail snapped back. 

Ive just never driven anything like this and I dont want anything happening to it. Knail replied. 

Understandable just dont take too long finding them cause youll be totally bored if I have to swap places with you. Vic replied. 

Ill manage! Knail snapped confidently. 

Good to hear.Then Vic leaned his seat back and pulled a paper back novel from his satchel and started reading. 

They drove in silence for twenty minutes or so before Knail decided to break it and asked.

So whats with the paper back grandpa? Knail said with a dry laugh. 

E readers strain my.. eyes. What that a problem? Vic responded with a very slight grin.

Just curious cant remember the last time I read from one of those. Knail said with a slight chuckle. 

Of course not. Jar heads like you are never big readers or thinkers for that mater. Vic retorted with a smile. 

Knail knew there was little arguing that one. It was a streotype sure but a fairly accurate one. 

Oh like you army boys are any more highbrow? Knail replied sarcastically. 

Yes as a matter of fact we are. You call the Marines in for all of two things shooting and guarding. The army on the other is trained for construction, disaster relief and so on. In other words jarheads just destroy crap where as the army destroys, rebuilds, and saves lives. Plus you know I was Special Forces as right? Vic retorted with a smug grin knowing there was little arguing with that. 

That was a low blow, ass. Knail replied rolling her eyes. 

Low blows were my specialty. Did you expect any better? Vic retorted with a smile referring to how he won many of his gladiator style exhibitions. 

That got a smile out her as well and Knail asked So Mr. Slaughter they really going to make a holo film based on your book? 

Uh you know I really never liked that stupid name the billing people stuck me with. Sounds like an ancient wrestler or something. But last I heard they pulled the plug on it. Vic answered. 

Oh really? Thats too bad. Sorry. Knail responded.

Eh just as well. They probably would have had some tall pretty boy cast as me and turn it into a propaganda piece. Vic responded with a half smile. 

Well it would throw off audiences a bit to see what a little guy you are. Knail said with a laugh. 

Oh really Id have never guessed. Vic replied sarcastically. 

Just saying. Knail replied with a smile. 

Well Im sure if you have to entertain our potential clients any theyll be thrown off that youre a scrawny little thing instead of a curvy office hottie. Vic said returning the jab. 

Hey shorty, who you calling scrawny! Just feel this? Knail exclaimed now gripping the wheel with one hand and giving her other bicep a flex.

At ease marine I believe you. I suppose I should have said skinny then. Vic chuckled. 

Thats better. If you're going to insult me at least do it properly. By the way you should watch those propaganda remarks. If I was an ISS suck up I could get you in trouble after a few more remarks like that. Knial replied. 

Well Im sure your not a suck up to what did I hear you call them one day at the office porky bullies? Besides you know what I mean. Vic retorted. 

No Im not sure I do. I mean we were the good guys right? Knail said interested to hear the opinion of someone that was there during some of the Corp Worlds bloodiest campaigns of the past decade. 

Well yeah of course we were. Its just thats the thing about war is both sides always think that and its for the history books to decide if you read my book it wasnt hateful just told it how it was. Any film version would surely be some one sided propaganda piece that did a disservice to everyone that was there. Vic replied. 

Yeah that does make sense. Knail said in total agreement.

Yep plus I may yet get another five minutes of fame. Vic replied.

How so? Knial inquired. 

Theree in serious talks about making a film about the battle of Sullust and if they do Im going to be hired as a consultant and maybe play a very small role. Vic said. 

WOW thats freaking awesome! Knial exclaimed. 

Yeah hopefully. To be honest though I wouldnt hate never having to think about that one again. Vic sighed. 

Yeah that was umm a hard one wasnt it. Knial replied. 

They're all hard ones. Vic sighed before asking So you ever see any action? 

No I did some occupation duty which was mostly quiet. Worse I ever did was break up a few protests and help apprehend a few rebels and criminals in hiding. Never had to fire at or get fired on fortunately. If Im being honest that was a big part of why I left the service. I know there was a big chance of my next tour being in a hot zone. Knial explained. 

Smart and lucky really. Wish I could have gone that route. Vic said starkly. 

Come on dont talk like that. Youve got that badass rep as a God of the Arena and terror of rebel systems to maintain. Knail said trying to be cheerful. 

Vic let out a dry laugh and said You know if Id have never done so well in those stupid arena exhibitions Id never have even had to be a so called war hero. 

What do you mean? Knail asked afraid shed stumbled into a subject that she shouldnt have but really interested in what he had to say. 

You cant perform that well in the arena then expect other soldiers to go out there and do it for real. Thats why there are so few arena champions still around. The more wins they accumulate the more real action you're expected to see by your fellow troops. If Id have never tried to make a name for myself there I could have just done my tour, likely a quiet one, then done something else with my life. Vic replied. 

_Crap, I better change the subject quick before he gets upset_ Knail thought to herself being unable to even imagine the horrors he had probably seen and was dwelling on thanks to this turn in the conversation. 

Sorry I really shouldnt have brought this up. Im sure it just brings up a bunch of crap youd rather not think about. Lets just talk about something else. Knail sweetly. 

No its fine dont think anything of it  just how about we talk about you for a bit ok? Vic said with a smile but looking very uncomfortable. 

Sure Knial replied as reassuringly as she could.


----------



## samster

Another awesome chapter...really love the character development and can't wait for more


----------



## Joel

*Ch 9*

Finally they arrived at their hotel a little while later. As they started to make their way to the front desk with their things Knail was very impressed. The place wasnt quite five star corp executive accommodations but it was light years closer than she ever expected to get to that. 

After making it up to their side by side rooms Vic gave her the key to hers and Knail couldnt help but reply with a wicked grin Seems like such a waste to get two rooms sure you dont want to go back and take mine off the company account and we just room toghether? 

The prospect put a big smile on Vics face and he seemed to contemplate it but said Considering your such a skinny thing thats a pretty damn tempting offer but I like my privacy and the company can afford it. 

Hump your loss. Knail said slightly sedictively 

Dont worry if I get lonely I know where you are. Vic answered with a grin. 

Asshole. Knail replied with a laugh. 

So Im told anyway Ive got a dossier for you to go over so get settled in unwind for a bit start looking it over then we can grad dinner in a few hours or so. Vic answered handing her the files. 

Aww your no fun. Knail said jokingly before heading into her room. 
Once inside she let out and almost audible wow upon realizing the suite was just short of the size of her apartment. She plopped down on the bed spread out and got comfortable. She laid their utterly content until she rolled over and spied the jacuzzi. God that looks heavenly she thought and in a short while she was up to her neck in hot water and bubbles with the jets on full force while periodically uses a dry hand to finger through the files. All she needed was a few drinks and shed have been content to stay there all night but to her annoyance Vic texted her about an hour and a half later asking if she was ready for dinner. She sighed and replied she could be shortly and started draining the water. 

It was times like this that she was more glad then usual that she kept her hair short as it was dry in short order and she was ready to head out with him in no time flat. 

So like your room? He asked upon meeting her in the hallway. 

Like I LOVE it Ive been in the jacuzzi like this whole time. She giggled. 

Nice hope you found time to go through those papers during your relaxation though. Vic said with an amused smile. 

Dont worry I did. Knail said reassuringly. 

Happy to hear it. Now I hope your scrawny ass has a decent appetite cause the food heres amazing and the companys paying. Vic chuckled. 
To Knails surprise her tummy let out a rumble upon hearing that which she hoped Vic didnt notice. 

Eh I could eat. She replied nonchalantly.

Then they made it to the hotels restaurant and Knail immediately felt out of place and underdressed. The place was literally the classiest she had ever sat in and she couldnt believe Vic hadnt dressed up for dinner. 
Upon sitting down she immediately excused herself to the restroom to freshen up and reassure herself that no one was paying them any attention despite their sticking out like sore thumbs. After finishing she took a deep breath told herself no one was judging them and she should enjoy herself and returned to the table. After sitting down she started to pick up her menu but realized it was no longer there. 

Vic grinned and said Sorry already ordered for you. 

What why? Knail exclaimed. 

Cause the companys paying if you dont like it well just send it back. 

Thats not going to happen though cause the food is amazing. Vic replied. 

You better be right Ill be embarrassed as hell if I have to do that. Knail said far from amused by what he had done. 

Trust me youll love it besides seeing as were on the companies dime I figured Id ensure you ate well skinny. Vic chuckled. 

Ass ever consider, I didnt want to end up looking like some corporate candyass? Knail lamented. 

Oh calm down youll thank me once you try it. Plus you can afford to indulge a little that bonyass of yours isnt going anywhere. He chuckled. 

Knail was going to keep arguing but the waiter returned with their wine forcing her to bite her tongue. Instead she decided to jab at him another way. 

Oh wine this is starting to feel like a date. What would your porky lady friends think if they saw this? She giggled. 

Date? You wish. Vic chuckled. 

Actually its time for us to do some work you got your files I gave you? Vic asked. 

Yeah in my purse. Knail answered. 

Good we have some stuff to go over. Vic said. 

Then for the next half hour they discussed the sales pitch their possible clients profiles and history and so on while sipping their wine. Then their food arrived. Vics was a simple order a smallish steak no trimmings. Then it was followed by a huge platter. 

Shit thats not mine is it? Knail said to herself. 

And of course it was they placed the pile of food before Knail and as soon as its delicious aroma entered her nose much of her anger slipped away. 
There is no way I can eat all this! Knail exclaimed. 

Vic just shrugged It's not my money so I dont really care one way or another. But I bet after you get started youll change your mind. He grinned. 

Seeing little point in arguing further Knail just sighed and took the first bite. From the moment she took her first bite the orgasmic flavors exploded in her mouth and she was in absolute heaven. After what only felt like a few seconds but must have been much longer she looked down and realized she had made more than half of her gigantic platter disappear. Upon making the realization her stomach went from ravenous to feeling as though it would burst. She dropped her silverware on the plate and her hands instinctively began rubbing her now stuffed stomach. 

Oh my god she couldnt believe she had eaten so much her brain screamed but it had felt so good that she had trouble regretting it. She just hopped she didnt go busting or ripping her pants as they now felt painted on around the waist. 

Wow I must say for a skinny thing you can really put it away. Vic laughed. 

Damn it you were right about that being amazing uh I really didnt want to make a pig out of myself like that. Knail sighed. 

Aww dont go complaining about it now you looked happy as hell while you were eating it. Vic chuckled. 

Yeah I was happy until I realized what you made me do to myself Christ my stomach feels like its going to burst! Knail lamented. 

I hope it doesnt cause dessert will be here shortly. Vic said with a wicked grin. 

Dessert? Hell no thats where I draw the line. I cant eat another bite even if I wanted to. Knail declared. 

Eh wonder if youll say that after you see it. Vic said. 

No I mean it Im done. Knail huffed. 

We shall see. Vic replied. 
 
Then right on cue the server placed a beautiful chocolate soufflé between them. Knail took one look not to mention smell of it and her mouth was all but watering. 

I suggest you try it hun. Unless you get a promotion or two I dont see you being able to afford food like this again for quite some time. Plus you should see yourself right now I can tell you want it bad. Vic said to her. 
Suddenly Knail felt like her stomach could hold a little more. 

God youre absolutely evil you know that? Knail answered. 

Haha Ive lived with doing worse. He replied more than a tad morbidly. 

Half an hour later every last bit of the soufflé was gone and Knail had never 
felt more stuffed in her entire life. 

You know I think you may have missed your calling. Vic said before taking another sip of his drink. 

What do you mean? Knail asked. 

Well your tough enjoy working out and youve got a hell of an appetite I bet you could have made a solid Powerball player.  He chuckled. 

Being a little drunk Knail pondered that for a second he had a point there a small one anyway. She tried to picture herself as one of those supersized but tough as nails chicks grinding it out in that brutal yet exhilarating sport. The image didnt come easy but being one of those large but still badass chicks held far more appeal than ending up a lazy candy ass like say Allison. 

Haha think so huh? Knail asked. 

Sure if you handled marine pt you could handle Powerball no sweat. Of course Id feel sorry for the trainer and nutritionist who got tasked with bulking you up though theyd have quite the project ahead of them. Vic laughed. 

Yeah Im like a third of the size of those ladies. Knail giggled. 

Yeah seriously. Vic chuckled. 

Oh course god if I keep eating like this that gap is sure to narrow. Knail replied. 

Aww dont tease me. Vic answered. 

Right back at you. Knail answered. 

That put a big smile on his face but then he glanced at his phone. 
Shit its getting late lets finish these last drinks and get to bed. Weve got to be up early and rehearse are pitch at least one more time before the meeting. Vic answered. 

Boo sure you dont want to come back to my room for a bit or vice versa? Knail said a tad surprised she was being so forward must have been the strong drinks.

As tempted as I am to break a precedent we really shouldnt plus your drunk wouldnt want to take advantage of you. He joked. 

Knail snorted Good excuse ass youre just not very interested.

Your words not mine. He chuckled. 

A bit later they finished their drinks and made their way to their rooms. Vic surprised her a bit by initiating a hug and rather sweetly telling her to sleep good and that he knew shed kickass with him tomorrow.

Maybe he really did just think they had not time kill this evening? She found herself wondering briefly followed by screw him his lose anyway. Then she skimmed over the files one last time then crashed in literally the most comfortable bed shed ever touched.


----------



## samster

Love this latest update and looking forward to more


----------



## Joel

Ch 10 

Knail slept amazingly and was more than a little ticked when her alarm began blaring. But she got up belted through a quick work out of sit ups pushups and a few minutes of core position hoping to lessen the damage from last night. Then she started getting ready. 

In no time flat she was completely put together and dressed in her stylish outfit of heels a white skirt black shirt and white jacket. Her hair was perfectly gelled into place and the final touch was arranging her dog tags to show on her neckline. Then she grabbed her phone to ask Vic if he was ready and wanted to go over their pitch over breakfast. 

The phone rang and rang with no answer. She figured maybe he was in the bathroom and gave him a few minutes then called back again nothing. 
Suddenly she remembered Stacys warning about travel bothering his war wounds. It then took every ounce of her will power to stop the oh crap she was screaming in her head from becoming audible. 

She then started pounding on his door asking what was wrong. Then finally her phone rang and it was him. 

She heard him cough several times before saying Im so sorry Knail but I cant do this I feel like absolute crap. 

What? No we have to do this! Just let me in well give you your medicine and Ill help you get ready. Knail replied. 

He coughed again and said I I just cant itll be ok Ill take full responsibility you wont get in trouble I swear. 

Thats not the problem! Im on thin ice already I freaking need this to happen without some brownie points or Im liable to be gone before I know it. And if that happens Ive got few other options than re-enlist and probably find myself in some hell hole! Knail barked. 

Vic sighed and said I really dont want anyone to see me like this. 

Tough. Let me in well get you ready and looking decent and well get through this together. You do all this veterans benefit crap? Well heres a vet right freaking in front of you that needs your help now. Knail barked back remembering the tone shed take when given leadership roles.

Vic sighed and in little more than whispered Come in. Its unlocked. 

Knail stepped inside and suddenly realized why he didnt want anyone to see him like this because he looked like hell. He was shirtless and clothed in only a pair of gym shorts showing off the full damage hed suffered from years in the arenas and frontlines. 

Shed been right about his off colored eye being a prosthetic as he was currently wearing an eye patch and she could see the prosthetic in a glass next to the bed. That wasnt all the damage though with his shirt off Knail could see his deeply chiseled and muscular chest. 

Distracting from his muscles and tattoos though were a variety of scars some deep and some very faint from cover-up surgeries. She neednt even ask about those as it was obvious hed been shot stabbed and everything in between multiple times. What surprised her most was his other damage. 

He was sitting on the edge of the bed with his hands resting on his knees. She now realized that three fingers on his left hand, all but his index and thumb had also been prosthetics, and were currently resting beside his eye. Most gruesome of all though was his left leg it wasnt there. 

Knail hadnt had the faintest idea of it as hed always been in pants but from the knee down his left leg was gone and his ultra high tech prosthetic was laying on the floor. 

Knail had been prepared to yell at him more but then saw his predicament and her heart sunk. 

Oh my I had no idea. She gasped. 

Yeah that was the point. He growled. 

She then grabbed his meds from the bathroom and said Here just take this and lets get you umm put back together. 

The pills dont do crap and I cant be put back together. My nerves are too freaking shot for that. He replied. 

What do you mean? Knail asked.

He sighed and said This stuffs cutting edge but its not perfect. These things give you life like control and feeling but they do it by attaching to your still existing nerve endings. If you leave them attached too long youre under a lot of stress, or its just your unlucky day your nerves get to burnt to attach them without excruciating pain.

Thats ok just take two of these to reduce the pain enough for us to go out and Ill have the hotel employees get us some crutches. Ill help you get around well make it to the meeting and everything will be fine. Knail said trying to sound reassuring. 

No. Even if the pills numb the pain enough for that Im not going anywhere? Vic said strongly. 

What why! Knail suddenly barked back her frustration returning. 

Because Im a damn cripple without this stuff. Im not letting anyone see me this way. Vic barked. 

Wait thats it? Thats why we arent going? Knail asked almost laughing. 

I dont see whats so damn funny. Vic replied. 

Why you of course. Knail said laughing a bit more.

What the hells that supposed to mean? Vic asked now sounding pissed off.

It means thats all thats the problem. All the crap youve be through fights youve won, battles youve fought in, and people youve saved and this, this is what youre afraid of? Youre embarrassed of some injuries and are afraid of how people will look at you? Tough tiyy! Now get up! Knail barked at him like she was talking to a raw recruit. 

Vic looked hurt as hell for a second then grinned ever so slightly and said You know I could have you fired for talking to me like that. 

So what? Im fired anyway if you dont grow a pair and get ready. Or what you those on the fritz too? She said slightly angrily.

Fine just give me those useless pills and get me some damn crutches. Vic barked back. 

He took his pills then Knails voice warmed back up and she asked if he needed help making it to the bathroom? 

No! Im not that freaking useless. He barked then got up bracing one arm on either the furniture or the wall as he hopped and wobbled to the bathroom. 

Knail waited until the door shut behind him then rushed down to the lobby to ask the desk attendant if they had crutches or could get them some for the right price. Luckily the attendant only had to fetch some from the supply closet. 

By the time she made it back to Vics room she was happy to see he had gone a long way toward making himself presentable. Hed bathed, shaved, and had his long hair looking fairly professional in a ponytail and was currently sitting on the edge of the bed buttoning his black shirt. 

Good, youre about ready. Knail said feeling relieved. 

Yeah just help me with these damn buttons please. He asked sounding a bit puny. 

She bent down and realized his hands were trembling from the pain leading to his difficulty. After she got that done she handed him the crutches to brace himself with and she helped him put on his tie and pin stripe jacket. 

Feeling better? Knail asked sweetly. 

Starting to. He answered rubbing the synapse plugs on his left hand where his prosthetics went. 

So we ready to do this? Knail asked. 

I guess but look at me? Like they're even going to take us seriously. He said looking at his eye patch in the mirror. 

Oh hush dont be a dumbass. This all but guarantees they take the deal? Knail said. 

What, how so? Vic asked. 

Like theyre going to have the heart to say no to a wounded war hero who went through hell to make it to the meeting. Knail answered. 

That put a smile on Vics face Good point. 

Damn right it is. Knail replied with a smirk. 

Thank you so much. Vic said to her sweetly. 

What for? Knail asked. 

You were right I was just feeling sorry for myself and that would have hurt your career which would have been horrible of me. Vic answered. 

You can thank me after they sign the deal. If that doesnt happen you still wasted my time. Knail replied jokingly. 

Vic smiled And you said I was the asshole.

Eh takes one to know one I suppose. Now lets get going. Knail replied. 

Making it there took a little doing but once there Knials prediction proved right though. No way were they going to shot down a wounded vet who had been forced to show up minus his prosthetics. Not to mention his having such a pretty albeit thin and well read personal assistant was a major help. 

Come Monday Knail reported straight to Stacys office.

So Vic tells me you two dodged a bullet on this one? Stacy asked. 

Yeah umm his injures acted up like you warned but I think everything turned out alright. Knail said a tad nervously. 

That it did. Stacy said with a warm smile. And Victor gave you full credit too.

So wheres that put me as far as job security goes? Knail asked. 

Well with no screw ups and a little luck that just secured your place here. Or worse case the higher ups are off your back a few more months. Stacy said. 

Thank goodness. Thats reassuring to hear. Knail said relaxing a bit. 

Oh and one more thing. Youre getting a bonus out of this, with Vics compliments. Then Stacy handed Knail an extremely fat check and her eyes nearly popped out of her head. 

Maybe she hadnt won her war for corporate job security but shed certainly won an important and lucrative battle.


----------



## samster

Just re-read your latest and I can honestly say this is fine work. Not false praise at all - I love how you develop Vic and Knail's character and I absolutely love how Knail gets Vic back up and running. It also shows your a first class writer. Lots of us can write basic weight gain stuff but the real trick is building in characters with real motivations, flaws, personalities and the rest. My rule is it has to be a decent plot and interesting characters even if you took the weight element out. You really have done that with Knail and her support characters and this is a great story!


----------



## Joel

samster said:


> Just re-read your latest and I can honestly say this is fine work. Not false praise at all - I love how you develop Vic and Knail's character and I absolutely love how Knail gets Vic back up and running. It also shows your a first class writer. Lots of us can write basic weight gain stuff but the real trick is building in characters with real motivations, flaws, personalities and the rest. My rule is it has to be a decent plot and interesting characters even if you took the weight element out. You really have done that with Knail and her support characters and this is a great story!



As always much higher praise then I deserve


----------



## Joel

*Ch 11 *

The following two months were rather amazing ones for Knail. Her numbers had perked up a bit and she was starting to feel at ease with her job especially now that the higher ups had her almost solely to thank for Vics sale. As far as she was concerned this was exactly what she hoped returning to civilian life would be like. Her job was a bit demanding but no longer feeling unbearable. Plus she was growing use to the corporate environment and office setting. She was on friendly terms with most everyone there and was feeling like a real part of the team. 

She was becoming fast friends with Becky as well as enjoying Allisons company quite a bit. Not to mention the number of friendly acquaintances she had amassed at the local veteran friendly gym and bars. Perhaps best of all though was the killing she was making. She couldnt believe how well this place paid even at an entry level post like hers. Hell she was even looking at taking her first vacation since she was a teenager. 

If not for two things bugging her shed have been completely happy. The first and less important of the two was Vic. Shed rather enjoyed her weekend with him in spite of their near disaster. Truth be told she rather wished she could do something like that with him again especially if he could be persuaded as she thought she almost had before of making it a more intimate experience. To her annoyance shed seen very little of him since the trip though. Despite being a skinny woman in a big womans world here she wasnt exactly lacking in male attention but she half wished she could have another shot at him.

More important though was that her weight had been bothering her. With her feeling less stress from her job she hadnt gained any more or at least not more than a pound or two. What had her worried though was how stubbornly these new pounds had stuck. She thought she was doing well shed managed to rein in her eating despite Allison and the others constant attempts at sabotage and she was working out about as much as she could hope to yet still the new pounds were sticking. 

She could just hardly believe it no matter how she mixed things up at the gym the number on the scale just would not budge an inch. As things were now it wasnt a huge issue to most the handful of pounds were hardly noticeable and she wasnt hating her slightly rounder butt and perkier breasts but it was a somewhat scary precedent. If something didnt give then this meant that anything she put on wasnt going away. If she wasnt careful she could lose the tough as nails body shed worked so hard for. And if she let her muscles go to soft then well what was the point of even trying? She may as well just let herself blow up like Allison in that case. 

But even as she was putting on a pair of pants that had gone from loose to unnaturally snug over the past few months she fought to bury the worry. Things were looking up now and she was happy why ruin it for herself. 

Then without warning her calm and enjoyment of her job security came crashing down. One day after beginning work her and those around her were called into a meeting room with Stacy and Leslie. Knail cheerful demeanor sank as she caught the looks on their grave faces. It was then that they dropped a bomb shell. Someone in the department had screwed up and screwed up big time. Worse said screw up had gone unnoticed for far too long allowing a number of dominos to come crashing down.

Their department was looking like a laughing stock compared to the others only the higher ups werent laughing. As Stacy and Leslie launched into a tirade she fully expected to be weighing her options between reenlistment and the ISS by weeks end but she wasnt quite that unfortunate at least not quite. By weeks end virtually everyone behind her on the totem pole was gone along with a few of the older works not known to for their productivity. 

She however was spared or at least thats what she hopped as she sweated it out in Stacys office. Finally Stacy sat down infront of her and Knail said.

Just level with me am I going to find myself thrown out on my ass now or very soon as well? 

To be honest its still a bit up in the air at the moment hun. Stacy replied sounding a touch reassuring. 

So may making that sale with Vic not count for much any more? Knail asked.

To be honest thats the only reason your still here. Stacy responded. 

Oh, so where do I go from here? Knail asked. 

Do you know director Sinclair? Stacy asked.

I dont know him but I know who your referring to. She answered. 

Well I managed to convience him to let you do some work for him. If he stays satisfied with you your safe you let him down your gone its as simple as that at this point. Stacy answered. 

Whats he expect me to do for him? Knail asked praying it wasnt anything outside of her capabilities. 

Nothing to challenging. One of his personal assistants just got promoted and I convinced him to give you the spot. Hell be doing a variety of projects this quarter and just needs another pair of hands a few days a week. It shouldnt be anything to over your head. Your going to be fine I'm betting hun. Stacy replied. 

Let me guess theres a but though right? Knail asked. 

Umm yes unfortunately. Ill level with you hes less interested in a hard worker and more interested in replacing lost eye candy. Stacy informed her. 

Then why does he want my skinny ass? Knail asked.

And thats the but I hope you can deal with. He thinks youre a very attractive young lady 

But? Knail said interrupting her. 

But he thinks youd be much more attractive with some meat on your bones. Stacy said.

Knails heart sank

And if I dont gain any? Knail asked. 

Its anyones guess maybe hell warm up to you and not care. I wouldnt bet anything I didnt want to lose on it though. Stacy answered. 

Great so I have to gain weight to amuse some sexiest asshole or find myself unemployed. Knail sighed. 

Well its not that cut and dry but thats kind of what it amounts to. Look at it as an opportunity though it comes with a bit of a raise and working under him will mostly be easier then what youre doing now. Stacy said trying to cheer her up. 

I guess I dont have much damn choice. Knail grumbled.

Well Im not trying to insult you but I told you before you started her when push comes to shove youd have to get by on either your brains or looks and well. Besides its just some weight if you dont like it you can always lose it later. Stacy said. 

Yeah like itll just be that easy. Knail sighed. 

Well itll be easer then reenlisting wouldnt it? Stacy said 

Yeah youve got me there. Knail said unenthusiastically. 

Good then we dont have an issue do we? Stacy said. 

No maam. Knail said. 

Then Stacy said For what its worth I didnt want it to come to this for you but youve just got to play the shitty hand your dealt now. 

Yeah I understand. Knail said. 

After leaving her office Knail went to the bathroom drove her powerful arm into the hand dryer denting it and mumbled Yeah it is a shitty hand alright. 

Then Knail thought back a few years to when she had enlisted. Shed made a conscious effort then to transform herself from a scrawny teenager to the badass marine she was now. Weather she liked it or not she supposed she could transform herself again. She didnt like it a damn bit though.


----------



## Joel

Seriously youre going to start working for Sinclair a few days a week? Allison inquired. 

Yeah and Stacy told me keeping him happy was basically the only way Id get to working here too. Knail added. 

Damn Im so sorry hun I hate that this damn mix up hurt you as well. If not for it youd be well on your way to a cushy promotion. Allison replied. 

Yeah its a bunch of bull shit. She huffed. So have you ever worked with him I dont really know anything about him? Knail inquired. 

Working under him was actually my first job here. Allison answered. 

Seriously? Whats he like? Knail asked. 

Oh you know typical high ranking old corporate fart tall skinny clean cut and enough cosmetic surgeries that he looks a couple decades younger then he really is. Hes a bit of an ass and a bit of a perv but hes really not that bad to work under. If you can ignore a few vulgar comments here and there hes actually kind of nice pays well and he isnt terribly demanding with his work. Allison answered. 

That doesnt sound so bad. Stacy told me hes a lot more interested in replacing lost eye candy then in a hard worker though. Knail lamented. 

Yeah that sounds like him. God I gained so much weight working under him! Allison exclaimed with a laugh. 

God dont tell me that shit. Knail sighed. 

Sorry hun just being honest. Yeah he likes to get the thinner new hires and encourage them to gain. He treats his assistants and secretaries to lunch all the time and when he does he expects them to eat, he leaves food around the work place for them, and he makes it pretty clear which ones are up for bonuses and whose not. I probably packed on fifty pounds working under him before my promotion. Allison said. 

God damn it so I really have to do this to myself to amuse some old asshole. Knail huffed. 

Well you dont exactly have to but if you want to guarantee your spot here, well its recommended. Allison said. 

What a bunch of bullshit. Knail mumbled. 

Sorry hun I know you dont like it but come on its just a little weight you really hate it so much you can lose it later. I mean youre a badass ex marine right sure you can. Allison said reassuringly. 

Yeah I guess. Doesnt mean I like it a damn bit though.Knail agreed grudgingly.

The talk of weight made Knail look Allison over a bit. She wasnt struggling to hold 300 anymore that was obvious. A while back shed mentioned that once she platitude there shed be done trying to gain further but it seemed her body had decided it wasnt done after all because she was clearly inching her way past her former goal. Knail would never say Allison wasnt a stunning woman but at the same time it was just goodness! The tough curvy marine Knail had served with had been replaced by a totally pampered corporate cream puff. And while Knail wasnt about to say it she figured Allison better get a handle on herself because if she kept this up or ever got pregnant or something shed be in pretty dire need of some mobile assist implants. Knail could just hardly believe it in just what three years give or take her friend had gone from badass to fatass and fate seemed to be nudging her to follow in Allisons footsteps. What complete and utter bullshit she thought for not the first or last time. 

Then in a few short days she was seated before Director Sinclair learning about her new jobs. As he yapped away Knail remembered how uncomfortable she felt around these types. Being around these rich old bastards was just so weird. They made so much money they could keep their bodies going for a ridiculously long time without quite looking their age. As a result Sinclair was built like most corporate types tall and thin perhaps athletic as far as golf, racket ball or whatever not truly strenuous sports these rich bastards were into was. His short hair was slicked back and was snow white. His face though had been through so many cosmetic surgeries that he had the face of more like an early 50s year old than the 90 or was it 100? That he really was. 

It was just so weird he looked relatively young but his mannerisms, slang, and the way he carried himself just screamed 90 year old yet he looked maybe 50 years younger if you ignored the white hair and white pencil thin moustache. It just made her skin crawl it was so weird like being seated across from a freaking vampire. 

He laid out her responsibilities and she was happy to hear they werent too difficult. Then he told her another of his assistants would show her to her office in his section of the building and then before she got up he added And youll find some donuts on your desk treat yourself you look hungry dear. 

With that note she fought the urge to make an audible sigh and barely succeeded in suppressing it. Then a cheery faced and extremely plus sized young lady appeared to escort her to the office. Knail looked her over and what Allison had said about Sinclairs taste in secretaries was extremely accurate. This young lady was BIG quite likely Allisons size tipping the scales at the lower 300s. 

She was the complete stereotype of an overfed corporate hottie. Even Knail had to admit she was a looker but Christ she was big with uber curves gigantic boobs, hips, butt, and god that belly. 

God and thats what they want me to turn into. She thought subtly shaking her head. 

The supersized cutie introduced herself as Liz Europa and chatted at her incessantly as she led Knail to her office. Upon reaching it Knail was a tad impressed. It wasnt big or really even nice but it was in fact an office thus a noticeable step up from her previous cubicle. 

Then her amusement subsided when she noticed the damn box of doughnuts Sinclair had mentioned. 

Mmmm bear claw. Liz said opening the box and letting the delicious aroma fill the office. 

Yeah they smell awesome. Knail replied. 

And taste even better I trust. The big gal said a touch longingly. 

Its too bad though I had a big breakfast why do you take a few then offer the rest to the other ladies? Knail suggested. 

Liz then frowned and said Sorry honey there yours no pawning them off on us. I can tell youre a real fitness type but if you want to make it here that involves putting some meat on your scrawny ass. Or at the very least acting like your open to it. 

Knail rolled her eyes and not wanting to actually argue Liz began wiggle waddling her way out the door her gigantic ass attracting all kinds of attention to itself as she did so. Knail then began working as she did the delicious smell of the bear claws kept bugging her. Eventually she sighed and began eating one. Damn these things are good she thought making quick work of it. She then resumed working but it wasnt long before that damn smell started tempting her again. May as well just ask Allison to start giving me her old cloths cause if I keep this up Im going to freaking need them. Knail thought.


----------



## Joel

Note this chapter features characters from Samsters story Bellies of Powerball as well as being co-written by him

*Ch 13 *

Knail stepped into the gym. It wasnt some fancy fitness suite designed for executives or a candy ass gym for fat, rich Corps but rather a proper workout gym. It was full of the kind of people who pumped the iron hard and knew how to do it. There was a noise of booming music, a constant thud of weights being lifted and dropped, grunts of exertion and a smell of sweat. Most of the gym goers sported tattoos and there was a mix of wiry vets running their old military routines, ISS staff sporting big muscles and even bigger bellies and every kind of sports jock and jockette. 

It was a place Knail felt far more at home in than the corporate office where she worked. The former space marine brooded over that point for a moment. Things werent working out for her in the corporate world and Stacy had just dropped the bomb shell that at this point her status as eye candy would count more toward her staying employed then her job performance. And their definition of eye candy required she gain some considerable weight. Years of training hard as a marine and Knail just couldnt face the thought of getting fat and lazy. Hence shed found herself in the gym that evening. Checking out the joint she walked toward the free weights area. 

Her attention soon focused on two chicks pumping some serious iron. They were in amazing shape. Tall, in their early twenties and seriously thick and buffed meaning they had to be Powerball chicks. They were both carrying plenty of extra weight but it wasnt like they had let themselves get fat. More like they were working to some exact muscle to fat ratio set by their coach. Their form was perfect; slow and steady on the weights downward movement followed by a rapid punch up. Exactly how you would train a Powerball player to explode out of their stance. The girls were big, hefty and carried plenty of extra pork but they looked tough, athletic and kick ass. 

Hmm could that be a look she could get behind Knail found herself wondering? It sure beat basic eye candy. Knail watched them punch out perfect squats to shoulder press in a single fluid movement. They moved as an almost exact unit. They even looked similar; the same thick builds and spiky short hair. One had a golden red color and the other was blonde. 
Knail continued to admire them. They each boasted massive tree trunk like legs that looked more solid than they did soft. Massive child bearing hips as well as seriously beefy butts. Their over fed bellies poked out beneath their tight tank tops. But Knail had to concede that their bellies while inflated looked firm more like one semi solid muscle then your typical fat chicks belly. Their breasts were large but on their frames they didnt seem comically so like some of Knails coworkers. And most appealing to Knail was their broad powerful shoulders and massive arms that bulged with veiny muscle. Yeah even by Knails standards these chicks were 100 percent bad ass. 

Then Knail made a half smile They wanted her bigger maybe if she buddied up with these chicks shed show them bigger alright.

After punching out ten reps each they dropped the weights, red head running a hand across the muscle burn in her bicep and blonde parking her massive ass on the bench. Both looked across at Knail. They were sizing her up. Both had cocky, confident smiles on their faces. Nice moves girls said Knail keep it up and you might make the marines yet. 
They both looked a little confused. Smiles fading just slightly. Red head said: Were Lady Pioneers. 

You dont look like ladies to me said Knail. That earned her a laugh from the two jockettes. 

The tension eased. Theyd sized Knail up and decided she belonged. True, she didnt have their sheer bulk but she had the stance of an ex-marine and despite softening up some since arriving home still had the wiry, muscular frame. 

Never seen you here before you new to town? said blondie. 

Yeah, or rather back after touring the galaxy. My names Knail. 

Kasey said the redhead. 

 Taylor  said blonde.

Awesome to meet ya. So youre like ex marines or something? said Kasey.

Yeah, I was Space Marines combat division said Knail with a hint of satisfaction. 

Wow!! So do you know Vic? asked Kasey. 

Yeah, he works where I do said Knail but we never served together. 

Vics awesome! declared Taylor. We hang out loads at Touchdowns bar and Vics like always there telling cool stories and stuff said Kasey. 

Yeah, and most are true said Knail. 

Yeah we kinda figured that out when he totally kicked some like totally freaking huge guys ass and never even like broke a sweat 

On the topic of Vic the two jockettes exchanged glances. Knail remembered what Stacy had said back at the office. he also likes them tough he dates like some of the biggest toughest ISS girls and D line Powerball players the city has to offer. So just another reason for you to
think about kissing that skinny figure of yours good bye and bulking up. 
Maybe Vic had been chasing those two chunks? Heck, if you were into big, tough chicks with some extra meat on their bones Kasey and Taylor were close to total tens. Knail was straight and even she thought they were kinda hot. She thought about her gym routine. 

Originally shed planned on punching out her marine training routine of rapid fire cardio mixed in with endurance work. But maybe she should switch routines and copy the two chunks routine? They would be doing high weights, low reps and big breaks between reps. Perfect for bulking but not losing weight. 

You girls okay if I share the bench with ya?

Sure nodded Kasey but 

Im not gonna try do your weights or anything crazy but Im kinda thinking more about bulking right now. 

Lift big, eat big declared Taylor. 

Hell yeah! added Kasey. 

Knail smiled to herself. These two were the stereotype dumb jockettes alright but they seemed kind of cool and they sure as hell could lift. They may also make for good role models if Knail was serious about what she had been thinking about before talking to them. 

Lifting just shy of half their amounts Knail followed them routine by routine. After four sets of face pulls Kasey and Taylor took bottles of Maxi Gain shake out of their kit bags. 

You got any Maxi gain? Kasey panted 

No why? Knail asked. 

Cant bulk up without Maxi gain stuff does miracles. Taylor said between breaths.

Then they threw Knail an extra bottle. Drink this said a breathless Kasey. 

Ummmokay, thanks! Kanil looked down at the Maxi Gain bottle. It was yellow colored, banana flavor and promised: Hard Gainer Extreme! Muscle and Strength  the MOST POWERFUL Shake for the SERIOUS GAINER!!! 
Exhausted ,her muscles burning and dripping with sweat Knail didnt question it. The two massive Powerball jockettes were gulping the stuff down so she followed suit. Uuuuggghhh It didnt taste good. A thick, sweet, gooey substance with a slight taste of banana. 

Just neck it real quick shouted Taylor . 

Yeah. Knail looked at the Maxi Gainer shake and shrugged. The food in the space marines hadnt exactly been gourmet standard. She could cope with it no problem. Particularly if it helped with the body was now contemplating building. Shrugging she gulped the drink down and turned back to the weights. 

Eventually with the workout over they headed out of the gym into the parking lot. Knail fist pumped the two and said: Thanks a lot that was bad ass girls. 

No worries babe, Space Marines are badass. 

You girls here often? asked Knail. 

Kasey and Taylor laughed, struck a pose and flexed their bulging biceps. 
Knail laughed too. Point taken, Ill see you around!

Sure nodded Taylor. Hey, we hang at Touchdowns so itd be really cool if you made it there sometimes and we could like 

Yeah, totally nodded Knail  Heres my number hit me up some time and Ill be there! Knail said handing them a business card then she headed to her car. 

As she buckled up she thought about Taylor and Kasey they struck her as your typical jockettes tough but not exceptionally bright. Then again shed been told the same thing about herself more than once so she had no room to talk. More importantly they seemed cool and friendly enough. Her new work friends were nice and all but she was missing the company of chicks a little more like herself. Powerball players sure werent vets but they often fell within the same personality type. 

Not to mention if she decided she was serious about this bulking up business they looked to be perfect role models to have. 

She could feel the muscle burn and she could feel her stomach growling for food. She remembered what Taylor said: lift big, eat big! There was a Mega Burger on the way home. Lift big, eat big! Huh I think I can get behind that she thought. Then she thought about Touchdowns. Kasey and Taylor were fun and Vic may just happen to be there hopefully they would hit her up before long.


----------



## samster

Fantastic story Joel. You can check out and illustration from the last chapter by following this link:

http://fav.me/d6ub1io


----------



## weaverof

Well the last chapter has me interested. Looking to see if big things are in development.


----------



## Joel

Note this chapter features characters from Samsters story Bellies of Powerball as well as being co-written by him 

*Ch 14*

It was lunchtime and Knail was struggling to stay awake. Every other night shed been hitting the gyms weight room hard with her new buddies Kasey and Taylor and trying to keep up with their killer weights routine. It was a battle. She couldnt come close to the weights they were lifting but she followed their routine at about half the two jockettes weight. Knail could feel herself buffing up and she was starting to eat more and more. She was so ravenous after the hard workouts it was hard not to. (Eat big, Lift Big after all!) 

Heading out for lunch and she could feel her skirt suit was fitting tighter and tighter. Her bra too was feeling rather snug. She could also feel herself getting more and more glances. Stepping out of the elevator she walked across the office building foyer, her heels tick tocking on the marble floor and her thighs straining against the material of her skirt. She was getting even more looks. It may not have been so great a change that those that didnt know her well realized that she had gained but they could tell something was different and they liked it. Despite herself Knail was enjoying the attention. 

She slowed down to join the line past the security checkpoint. The office building was one of the largest in Issa Falls and was the regional headquarters for the Corporate Worlds administration. As such it warranted an ISS checkpoint. Two guards were scanning all workers entering and exiting. A smile curled on her lips as she approached. The big, hefty girl with short spiked golden hair in uniform was Kasey Sanchez. Knail knew Kaseys powerball gig was semi-pro and now she knew how the hefty jockette earned the rest of his living.

Hey Kasey said Knail as she approached.

Kasey looked confused for a moment. Her standard ISS Guards blank expression turning into a frown. It was taking her a while to connect the dots. She knew Knail from the gym; not as a corporate office hottie in a designer skirt suit and heels.

Huh? said Kasey.

Kasey, its me, Knail!

The ISS Guard, supposedly trained in security and identification, looked puzzled for a while longer before she connected the dots.

WOW!!! Yeah, hey Knail. You look like totally different!!!

I dont wear gym stuff to work. laughed Knail.

Yeah, I guess not lol. You clean up pretty nice by the way. So ya work here? asked Kasey.

Sure do. So how long you been an ISS bitch?

Just got my badge replied Kasey, running a finger across the silver badge on her uniform jacket Powerball is only semi-pro and they pay me like $20k so I gotta make a livin and if I dont make the MLP draft next year Im gonna need a career so

I hear ya babe nodded Knail Now I dont usually say this but you look kinda cute as an ISS bitch. It certainly suits you. She chuckled. 

That earned Knail a smile.

You heading out for lunch? asked Kasey.

Got it in one detective laughed Knail Whens your break?

In, likeummmfive minutes if you wanna hang around thatd be cool

Knail mused over that. That could potentially result in her getting back to the office a little late but she wanted to talk to Kasey more about her weights training and bulking up. So lunch would work. Besides, the big chunk did look kinda hot in her ISS uniform so there were certainly worse ways to spend her break. 

Ten minutes later they were both sat opposite each other in the Bar B Cuties downtown restaurant with giant plates overflowing with barbecue. With her corporate friends Knail would have protested but with Kasey she said nothing. Kaseys mantra was eat big, lift big and Knail didnt want to disappoint her. Digging in she chit chatted with Kasey about their next weights session and a planned night out at Touchdowns. Eventually Kasey asked the question that offered Knail the opening shed been looking for:

So Ive got to ask youve been taking our workouts really seriously. Is that because youre just looking to bulk up a bit. Or are you seriously aiming to get really big like Taylor and me?

Well I cant believe Im saying this but the more I think about it the more Im thinking I want to seriously bulk up like you two. Ive had some things change lately that had me thinking Id be better off if I could put a bit of meat on my bones. But then I started hanging out with you guys and that changed. Seeing those badass reps you two are capable of. The way you two get to eat without a care. Not to mention how damn good you two look make all that bulk look has made me start feeling like I want that for myself.

That put a big smile on Kaseys face and she said So really think you want to upgrade that scrawny build of yours and join the big leagues? 

I really do. So if you and Taylor can train me that would be totally cool!

Sure nodded Kasey 

You came to the right person Ive got some experience in that department. She laughed. 

How so? Knail asked 

Would you believe me if I told I you I use to be a skinny ass myself? Kasey said with a smile. 

You? No way. Knail said surprised 

Yeah way. I use to play QB so I was way smaller back then. Kasey replied. 

What happened? Knail asked. 

The general consensus which I still disagree with was that I sucked. So I got cut from the team but fortunately there was an opening on D line and I was always a more physical player any way so I asked if I bulked up could I change positions and stay on the team. And as you can tell by these guns and this gut I didnt have much trouble making the change. In fact Im actually pretty grateful for it who wants a six pack when you can have a keg right? Kasey joked. 

Wow thats amazing! Hard to believe a chunk like you was ever thin. Knail laughed 

Believe it. Now I was never as small as your skinny ass but I know my fair share about bulking up. So if youre serious Taylor and I could make a beefy jockette out of you before you know it. That is if youre serious? Kasey asked. 

No Im serious. Knail said hardly believing the words came out of her mouth so enthusiastically . 

Good! Ya gotta do what youre told and work freaking hard though. Kasey said with authority.

You wont hear any complaints from me there. Knail answered. 

Good so you get those maxi gain shakes we told you about? Kasey asked. 

Yeah those things are freaking effective too. Some of my clothes are already feeling tight. Knail informed her. 


Get use to it. Kasey said with a smile. And ya gotta eat big!!!

You dont call this eating big? Knail protested with an eye on her plate.

Yeah, eating big for a skinny chick maybe. But you dont want to be a skinny chick anymore do you? I mean eat big even for a big girl! Kasey said with authority. 

Ok ok god I dont know how you freaking eat like that though? Knail exclaimed. 

You should try Alphralinex then itll help you get over that puny appetite.Kasey suggested. 

Roids? asked Knail.

No its only roids if youre an athlete taking it during the season. Otherwise its just a performance enhancing supplement. Kasey replied justifying it instinctively. 
Dont worry its safe most of us are on it. Its awesome shit too builds you up like crazy! Its kinda expensive but I can give ya a guy wholl sort ya outs details.


Knails quick agreement got Kasey thinking Shed seen Knail as a cute well toned ex Marine at the gym and now shed seen her as a total office hottie just starting to add a few pounds to her figure. Wonder how good shell look if she really goes through with this and does some serious beefing up? 

Her head spinning and her totally stuffed belly aching Knail finished off a huge lunch. She couldnt believe shed just asked Kasey help train and beef her up. And not only that but to start taking Alphralinex. That was a big deal! 

She knew the basics of Alphralinex and that stuff would pack not only muscles but serious pounds on to who took it. She felt like she was going borderline crazy but it was also so intoxicating. She loved the gym, she loved pumping all that serious iron with her new beautiful and beefy friends, she loved eating like this, and suddenly the way her thicker thighs pushed against her too tight skirt material and the way her slightly fuller chest strained against her bra, not to mention the burning in her arms and legs that signaled the growth of new muscle it all felt so damn hot it was unreal. Knail wanted to feel like this all the time and if that meant having Kasey and Taylor make her over into one of them she was up for it.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 15* 

Among Kasey and Taylors other suggestions they gave her the card for a dietitian that some of their teammates used in the off season as some of the supplements were borderline on legality for active athletes. They warned it was rather pricey though but Knail figured she best start showing results quickly if she was going to score points with Sinclair. 

The office was nice but fairly empty with only one painfully thin chick coming in behind her. After your typically long doctors office type waiting period she finally saw a Doctor she supposed was the word. She went into the office which was fairly similar to your typical doctors office. The doctors name tag read Zed and he was an attractive guy tall, looked to have a moderately athletic frame, slicked back dark hair, a little well kept soul patch, and a handsome face likely the result of some cosmetic work. 

So what can I do for you? The Doctor asked with a slightly foreign sounding accent. 

Then weight no pun intended of the situation suddenly dawned on her. Sure shed packed on a little weight recently hanging out with the porky Kasey and Taylor(those maxi gain shakes were no joke!) but it was still not too noticeable. If she went through with this however shed end up big like them little doubt about it. 

She then coughed perhaps on purpose to give herself another second to think it over. She then figured shed come this far no turning back now. It wouldnt be so bad after all Kasey and Taylor were both beautiful badass chicks only with some meat to go with their muscle becoming like them wouldnt be so bad. Plus its not like she was likely to stay skinny hanging out with the two heifers as much as she had been anyway. 

She then cleared her throat to buy another second before saying Yes I was wondering if you had any suggestions for someone looking to um bulk up some?

The doctor then half smiled. I trust your referring to pork as well as muscle? Or just the latter?

Knail absolutely couldnt believe she was saying this but Well yeah I suppose I mean kind of a d line Powerball player type build.

Zed was smiling now So youre thinking of pursuing the thick but still muscular look? Not simply curves? 

Yeah fitness is pretty important to me so I meant like a Powerball player you know big thick but still very muscular and fit. Knail answered. 

Well if you dont mind my asking what has a tight toned little thing like yourself interested in that look? Zed asked. 

Knail decided not to go into her sob story about her job bullshit so instead told a half truth. Well I was a marine up until this year and this figure was well suited for that but I always kind of thought the big powerful figure like that was appealing. Plus now that Im out Ive been hanging around a lot of big beefy Jockette types and I dont know I guess Ive gotten a little jealous of all the attention they get with their killer bodies. Not to mention you know how those types are they give me plenty of shit about being so damn skinny so I thought maybe Id see about getting a little help growing into my new circle of friends.

In that case I certainly hope Im willing to help. So what are your options price wise? He inquired. 

Well Im no fancy ass corp exec but Ive got a steady low level corporate job and plenty put a way from the service so I think I can afford your best or close to it. Knail said hoping she was right.

Zed then wrote something down on his pad of paper and said This sound doable for a one year consultation just you know divide it by 12 and cancel anytime. Then he handed her the paper. 

She saw it and twinged it would take a good bite out of her savings but if it earned her the job security she desperately needed as well as a figure she could live with it especially if it was worth it.

A little step but yeah its doable. Knail replied. 

Excellent I think I know the perfect treatment then. Alprazalinex or as Jockettes often refer to it as big and bad shots. The stuff significantly boasts your appetite while targeting muscle and fat cells for simulating growth. Simply put its perfect for building that big and bad Powerball type body your referring to. Zed answered. 

Knail was nearly shell shocked that she was even having this conversation but said Sounds like what Im looking for.

My thoughts exactly. He then opened a cabinet behind him and pulled out a folder. Heres you a decent idea of what you have to look forward to. This is our most recent success story with Alprazalinex the lady in these underwent the treatment for a little less then two years with amazing results! 

He then sat down next to her and opened the folder. After a few pages of charts and information he didnt give her a chance to read he came to a picture. It was of a young lady her age give or take clothed only in short shorts and a tank top that left a good section of her midriff exposed. She was cute pretty face long platinum blonde hair but super skinny! Even from Knails point of view the chick either needed to hit the gym or the buffet one cause she was literally nothing but skin and bones no muscle tone let alone meant on her at all. 

Scrawny little thing isnt she? Zed remarked. 

Extremely. Knail replied. 

Hard to believe but the chicks actually an ISS officer. Crazy right I mean a skinny ISS member I didnt think those existed. He chuckled jokingly. 
He wasnt far wrong though thin ISS members were few, extremely far between, and if you happened to spot one well it wasnt likely theyd stay that way for long. 

Even harder to believe is she was a lieutenant and a grade A badass to. She just happened to have one of those weird body chemistries where she couldnt gain weight nor put on muscle so here she came. Its quite the transformation. Then he began flipping the pages each picture set one month apart. 

First her arms and legs began thickening with new muscle but if you looked closely weight was sticking in other places as well. Her breasts were gradually getting fuller and her waist was looking less and less narrow and her stomach less flat. By the six month mark her looks had changed remarkably her formerly dainty arms and legs had gained a good deal of muscle mass but a good deal of fat had also accumulated onto her. Her hips had spread out her butt grown round her flat stomach being replaced by a small but noticeable gut and her breasts growing rather full. 

By the one year mark she was unrecognizable now sporting the looks of your typical ISS chick in the lower 200s. Shed had her long flowing hair hacked off and replaced by a spikey buzz cut much like Kaseys and tattoos began adorning her thick figure. Her legs had now lost their definition as they were coated in pork and were starting to gain that tree trunk like mass of Kasey or Taylors. Her hips had asserted themselves far and wide with her once nonexistent ass getting nice and beefy. Her gut had become a seriously protruding belly but had gained that unique firm somewhat hard look like Kaseys. Her boobs had really blown up and her guns just wow! Her shoulders were also looking broader and her neck starting to thicken up. 

Knail assumed that would be the end of it or at least close but nope. A few pics later she had outgrown Taylor and Kasey and by the time hed gotten to the last one she was definitely 300+ and Christ she never wanted to piss this ISS lieutenant off because by the end she looked like she could give what was that new player attracting so much attention? Oh yeah Kali she looked like she could give Kali a run for her money! 

So what do you think? Zed asked. 

Wow thats umm one hell of a transformation. Knail stammered. 

Oh and dont worry if your thats a bit more then you had in mind remember she did it for around two years. So this is more like the end goal were looking at for the one year. He then flipped back to about the halfway point. 

Knail studied the picture it was still pretty freaking big. Not all that shy of Kasey or Taylors build. Part of Knail wanted to rewind and maybe talk about more like a six month treatment. Another part of her though that Knail hardly even knew existed was intrigued. Becoming a full figured badass like them certainly held some appeal. 

She thought about their workouts and how awesome it would be to hang with them doing crazy amounts of weight someone her size could virtually never achieve. She thought about how awesome it would be to eat with the same gusto as them its effects on your waistline being the absolute last thing on your mind. She even found herself thinking about just how damn good they made all that meat and muscle look! It also occurred to her that Vic would surely approve of the change. Suddenly Kasey and Taylors mantra was ringing in her head. EAT BIG, LIFT BIG!, EAT BIG, LIFT BIG!, EAT BIG, LIFT BIG! 

Then Knail smiled and said I think thats exactly what I had in mind. 

Happy to hear it. Its a badass look alright. So think youd like to start today or you want to sleep on it? Zed said withdrawing the syringe from a locked cabinet for emphasis. 

Knail had no idea where this new found excitement came from and figured shed better put it to use now cause if she put it off she was liable to not come back.

Why wait? She answered nonchalantly.

I like that attitude. He chuckled. Then he produced a pair of shorts and a tank top similar to the ones the lady from the folder had worn and asked her to change for a weigh in a photo op. 

A short time later as the cameras flashed Knail felt a tad grateful for the pictures so shed have something to remember her hard earned Marine figure by because it was surely going to be but a memory in the coming months. 

After the camera flashed Zed gave her a last chance to change her mind but she only smiled and said Stick me already I dont have all day. With a giggle. 

Then after removing the needle from her butt check Zed joked And with that Kane Alpha can kiss another skinny chick goodbye. 

To her surprise Knail merely laughed with him and added What is it those Powerball jockettes say? EAT BIG, LIFT BIG? Looks like Ive got plenty of that ahead of me.


----------



## samster

Nice work! Loved that last chapter


----------



## Joel

*Ch 16 *

As Knail drove home from the clinic she still could hardly believe shed gone through with that. There was little turning back now even if she cancelled her second appointment just going through with that one would leave her five to fifteen pounds heavier by the end of the month not to mention the chemicals would have her appetite and metabolism screwy for the next month or two resulting in more weight. If her mind hadnt been made up before it certainly was now.

As she neared her apartment her stomach began growling. She looked at the clock and saw it wasnt exactly a meal time but she figured what the hell. She was building a supersized bod like Kaseys now so from here on out if she was hungry she could eat to her hearts content. 

EAT, BIG immediately rang in her head and a smile involuntarily spread across her face. 

She pulled over at a local buffet. Since they were between meal times the place was nearly empty save for the chubby staff and a few supersized corp hotties having either a late lunch or early dinner. As she began to make her plate her stomach growled again even more loudly and she piled her plate higher as a result. 

After stacking her plate high and returning to her seat the rest was a food filled haze. She ate and ate and ate. She returned to the buffet line maybe three times or it could have been more as she really wasnt sure. At some point she was no longer eating because she was hungry instead she was doing so just for the sake of it. It was like she was making up for every time over the past several months that she had cut herself short for the sake of maintaining her figure. Unbelievably though she seemed to be trying to make up for it all in one sitting. Knail was in all but disbelief that she had put away so much food. Shed never eaten like that in her life. 

She supposed shed come close when shed gone out to eat with Kasey and Taylor after their work outs but that was with them egging her on. Shed just done this all on her own. Her bloated stomach strained uncomfortably against her tight jeans and with the table shielding her she decided what the hell and unbuttoned them and began to lightly massage her overstuffed belly. 

She thought about what Kasey had said to her about eating big and she figured if that wasnt eating big even for a big girl she didnt know what was. Not to mention shed done that without the help of the Alphralinex once that stuff kicked in shed probably be eating like this pretty regularly. 
Then as she sat there contemplating two Lady Pioneer beef cakes came waddling past her on the way to the buffet line. She watched intently as they slowly made their way past her. They immediately reminded her more than a bit of Kasey and Taylor as they were roughly the same size perhaps a bit lighter. 

Like Kasey and Taylor they were both very attractive with similar builds the only real difference being their hair styles .The slightly bigger of the two having Kaseys spiky buzz cut style hair cut only blonde instead of redish. The less beefy one was a brunette with slightly shaggy hair for a Powerball player and looked to be in need of a cut or buzz. Like Kasey and Taylor they were both big badass muscle and gut types. Knail estimated blonde as definitely 250+ pounds with the one in need of a hair cut being a little smaller. Knail was mesmerized as they made their way across while their jerseys obscured their figures a bit there tree trunk legs and rock solid arms were on full display as well as their ultra beefy butts not to mention their awesome child bearing hips. The jerseys obscured their guts and boobs quite a bit but it was still obvious they werent lacking in either department. Their faces too were more than worth a double take with tan skin, plump lips, pleasant features and of course the perfect smiles they exchanged upon getting their food. 

Knail had no idea what had gotten into her but she was seriously enjoying checking out these two beef cakes and even found herself thinking that she sure wouldnt mind catching these two changing in the gym locker room. 

Mmmm she couldnt believe shed never realized it before but Powerball chicks like these were pretty freaking easy on the eyes!

Then another startling thought entered her mind if she followed Kasey and Taylors training shed be that big beautiful and badass herself in the not too distant future. If she could see how big a smile that thought had spread across her face shed have been shocked. 

The next morning Knail sprang from bed a full half hour before her alarm was sat to go off feeling absolutely floored and ready to not just face the day but rip it a new one. Knail had read about this effect of Alphralinex boasting energy levels especially in the week following the treatment but shed never imagined it would feel like this.

She just couldnt explain it she felt like she had energy enough for her and another person of equal activity level. If there was a name for how she was feeling she sure didnt know it because it was just incredible. She immediately launched into her morning workout. To her surprise she accomplished it in roughly half the time it usually took her so she did a second round. After completing it she felt up for a third but figured shed best jump in the shower and start getting ready. Then that was were it happened in the middle of washing her hair her stomach let out a hunger pang that almost sent her to her knees. 

It was insane shed never felt like this before she could only imagine it was what starvation felt like. As quickly as possible she finished her routine and dressed noting virtually every part of her outfit was feeling sexily snug. Then she staggered into the kitchen and came to the conclusion that it was simply not stocked with a now growing lady like her in mind and she took a mental note to correct that. She wiped out the remainder of her low fat breakfast power bars but she still felt ravenously hungry. And hungry for real food not this diet crap!

She then looked at her clock and realized how ahead of schedule she was so she rushed to a local dinner near her work hopping she didnt simply collapse from hunger. Once sitting down she neednt even look at the menu she then for the first time in her life not only ordered the jean buster special but she also wondered if it would be enough. A short time later but twice to long according to her poor belly her food arrived. The plump waitress raised an eyebrow at as skinny a chick as Knail was ordering such a thing. Knail though surprised not only the waitress but herself by making the stacks upon stacks of pancakes disappear in no time flat. 

As Knail began processing how much food shed just made disappear though she came to an even more startling conclusion. Though blunted her intense hunger was still there! She had to get to work though and made her way there as quickly as her athletic figure could take her. 

Upon reaching her desk and spotting the pastries Sinclair left on her desk almost every day she was for once happy about it. She then cracked upon the box and took in the delicious aroma before munching away as she went about her duties. After polishing off the small box she gained a brief reprieve from her new found hunger that is until half an hour before her lunch break when it came back in full force. 

On that particular day it was just her and Allison that got lunch together and when Knail placed her massive order Allisons eyes went wide.

Damn what the hells gotten into you? She asked in shock after placing her own order.

Alphralinex Knail answered with a smile.

Allison simply could not believe her ears You on Alphralinex no freaking way! She said exasperated. 

No I mean it. Knail said nonchalantly. 

Oh my god I figured youd finally put on a few hanging out with those two big dumb jockettes but they convinced you to take Alphralinex how? Allison asked in shock. 

Well it wasnt just them. Knail chuckled. 

Then what was it. What convinced Ms skinny and proud to beef up from Alphralinex??? Alison asked. 

Well first I thought Id try it just to spite you, Sinclair, and everyone else at the office I figured that if all of you wanted me bigger Id buddy up with those two and get bigger alright just not in the way all of you had in mind. She chuckled. The more I hung out with them though the more serious I got about it though. I dont know they just really won me over. You know I love fitness and working out so being able to lift like them would be incredible. Plus ever since coming back I just cant seem to help it I suddenly just love eating. I guess I just ruined my taste buds from all those years eating off world crap cause now freaking everything tastes delicious and Ive barely been able to help myself. If working out didnt mean so much to me Id have probably already seriously chubbed up by now. Also call me crazy but Im seriously digging the whole jockette pork and muscle balance they rock. I cant believe Im saying this but after spending so much time with them Im just finding it so hot. All those badass muscles balanced out by those uber curves I dont know it just has me thinking slim and toned isnt so awesome after all. I think I want to build a body like theres for myself and well thus the Alphralinex. Knail informed her. 

Allison was shell shocked she couldnt believe her friend had made such a 180 degree turn. 

Well I could have told you slim and toned wasnt all that awesome after all but wow Alphralinex. Girl you are going to get freaking BIG! You just doing a one month trial or you sign up for a whole plan yet? Allison asked.

Knail smiled amused by Allisons shock. I know Im going to be so big and badass! And Ive signed up for a one year program. 

A full year damn you are going to be freaking big! Allison exclaimed. 

Dont worry youll still be plenty bigger than me fatass. Knail joked. 

Allison smiled and asked So how much you think youll gain? 

I dont know for sure but probably 100 pounds minimum a good bit of it being muscle of course. Knail replied. 

Allison couldnt picture Knail as being that big but she figured once she started porking up in the coming months it would get easier too. She also did a little mental accounting and said So plus what youve already gained that will make you about double the size you were in your marine days? 
Yeah that sounds about right. Wow double hard to imagine isnt it? Knail chuckled. 

Damn right it is no more skinny ass for you huh. Allison said. 

Then their large lunches were brought to them and just before Knail dug in she said Not if I keep eating like this that is. 

The two then dug in joked, gossiped, and begged each other to sample the delicious things on their respective plates. As Allison watched her friend eat so heartily she found herself thinking she was going to rather like this new Knail. 

Hours later

As Knail seemingly effortlessly power clinged 10 pounds more than her usual reps Taylor noted Damn babe youre on fire whats gotten into you tonight? 

Knail who hadnt yet told them about her doctors visit the day before figured now was a good time and happily replied Nothing much just Alphralinex. 

They were both taken a little aback Taylor hadnt known much about Kaseys sit down with Knail the day before other than before Knail had arrived at the gym Kasey informed her that Knail was interested in doing some pretty serious beefing up and wanted their help. Taylor had figured the scrawny little thing had only meant helping her buff up 20 or 30 pounds or so. Adding more muscle to her guns maybe some padding around her middle and buns. If she had started taking Alphralinex Knail instead had bulking up like her and Kasey in mind. You didnt take Alphralinex unless you planned to end up at least in the ball park of 200 pounds. 

Kasey too was surprised even after their sit down the other day. Shed realized how serious Knail was but she hadnt been sure shed go through with Alphralinex and certainly not so soon. 

After the initial shock wore off though the two began congratulating her. They took turns tightly hugging her joking that they wouldnt be able to manhandle her scrawny ass like that for much longer. 

Kasey especially enjoyed the tight embrace as it let her feel just how tight and hard Knail was currently. It also made her curious over weather shed be more or less enjoyed to feel up like that once her muscles and pork began coming in. 

Thats freaking awesome babe! Taylor exclaimed. 

Happy to hear it pretty soon we can kiss this scrawny ass of yours good bye! Kasey exclaimed before giving Knails tiny bottom a good slap. 

Hey! Knail exclaimed in shock but truth be told she hadnt minded the contact at all. 

God youre going to look so awesome once that stuff puts some meat and muscle on that skinny frame of yours! Taylor exclaimed. 

I know I cant wait! Knail declared excitedly. 

Yeah wont be long now until you become a muscle and gut gal like us! Knew you couldnt hang around supersized hotties like us and keep trying to rock that puny frame. 

Knail still couldnt picture herself as being Kasey or Taylors size but the idea was starting to seriously excite her!

Well looks like you were right. Knail chuckled. 

So how long of a program did you sign up for? Taylor asked. 

One year cancel anytime. Not that I intended to of course. Knail answered. 
It took the non to bright jockeetes a moment of mental accounting to realize that meant Knail had a fairly high chance of ending up just under their size over the next year. 

Wow youre going to be one beefy badass if you stick with us and see that all the way through. Kasey said. 

Well that is the plan. Knail chuckled. 

So how you liking the hunger pangs? Taylor asked with a giggle. 

Oh my god theyve been crazy! Please tell me you dont feel like this the whole time youre on this stuff? 

Nah itll fade some as the month wears on although it will be a cold day in hell before you go back to eating like you use to. Unless youre sick or something. Kasey explained. 

Ok cool cause I dont know how I could stand feeling like this the whole month. I cant seem to get full to save my freaking life! Knail exclaimed. 
That got the two supersized jockettes laughing as theyd both been in that same position before. 

So that puny stomach of yours hungry now? Kasey asked poking Knails middle which she noted while still solid now had the tiniest bit of softness spread over it.

Well I wasnt until you damn brought it up! Knail said sounding annoyed then as if on cue her stomach let out a rumble loud enough for Kasey and Taylor both to hear. 

Taylor then came to the rescue saying Here babe take an extra maxi gain shake that should help take the edge off of it. Then after gratefully gulping down the shake Knails hunger subsided enough for them to continue their workout. As they concluded Knail continued to impress them with her energy level and endurance being noticeably higher and she was doing slightly higher reps than normal during almost every set. 

Then after finishing they retired to the locker room Knail had stripped off her damp tank top and athletic shorts and was towel drying her damp hair when she was suddenly surprised by two powerful arms reaching under her armpits and lifting her off her feet. 

What the hell! She exclaimed in surprise and started to struggle before realizing the culprits were Kasey and Taylor. 

Knail then steadied her voice and remarked rather dead pan And what do you two dumbass jockettes think youre doing? If you plan to have your way with me or something I suggest you try again somewhere less public. 

Haha you wish skinny. Taylor replied. 

Nah not this time we had something else in mind. Kasey added. 

Then the two carried her across the locker room and plopped her down onto the scale. 

Knail felt embarrassed for a split second but then noted the pointlessness of that and she looked at the number that flashed before her 135 the most she had ever weighed. 

We better take a picture cause youre never going to be this skinny again after another dose or two of Alphralinex. Taylor joked. 

Dont worry already did. Knail replied which got them all giggling. 

So we just LIFTED BIG you ready for us to teach you a lesson in EATTING BIG? Kasey asked. 

Cant wait Im freaking STARVING! Knail whined. 

"Then hurry up skinny." Kasey said surprising her with another slap to the bottom. 

Again Knail was surprised but unnoticed by all those involved she smiled just a bit. 

Knail then jumped in the shower changed and began to blow off her short hair in front of the mirror. Then as she got out her hair gel she observed Taylor and Kasey playing with theres and spiking it up them on a whim she began to play with hers in a similar way. As hers was touch longer then theres instead of spiking it up all over or in the front like theres she tried something a tad different. She parted her choppy fringed bangs in the middle as usual but spiked the middle section of her hair up into a little Mohawk. 

As the three finished messing with their hair at the same time they glanced over at Knails and smiled. 

Cute Taylor remarked. 

Nice once you get some more muscles, a gut, and maybe we take you to get some ink youll be looking just like a big dumb jockette yourself. Kasey joked. 

So where we going to eat? Knail asked. 

Just ride with us were going to show you how lady pioneers chow down! Kasey said with a big smile. 

Then in unison the three lovely ladies declared EAT BIG, LIFT BIG!
A short time later they arrived at Touch Downs Bar and Grill. Upon steeping through the door the three were immediately greeted by the places manager. 

Hey! Kasey and Taylor my two favorite lady pioneer D line players. The seasons just around the corner you two ready you got a hell of a season ahead of you huh?

Kasey and Taylor exchanged grins at the attention before Kasey replied Please were always ready and I cant wait to rip the heads off of those lady panthers at our first game.

As the two chatted with the manger about Powerball Knail looked him over. His name tag read Slade and had the looks of an ex Powerball player himself. He looked to be in his late forties with a stylish touch of grey in his head full of hair. That was also the only thing aged him though as he was a pretty attractive older guy. Handsome face well kept facial hair and a mostly buffed up body. His shoulders were broad and his arms bulged with muscle and were rather well inked up. His middle though like plenty of male as well as female Powerball players stuck out pretty far in front of him but had that firm semi solid look as well. 

Then he finally acknowledged her. So whos your petite little friend here? Shes much too small to be a new recruit even an Aurellian receiver new girlfriend Kasey? 

Kasey suddenly looked a tad embarrassed. No get your mind out the gutter old man! Shes just a friend of ours. 

A friend who wanted a lesson in how lady pioneers eat big! Taylor added. 

Oh so I take it you girls were hoping I could let you get the special even though its just the three of you instead of the whole team? 

Yeah you know if you could. Kasey asked nicely. 

Hmmm that depends does skinny here.

Names Knail not skinny. Knail interrupted with authority. 

Recognizing from her tone Knail wasnt someone to be trifled with he then continued Sorry I mean depends on if Knail here plans to chow down as well or if shes just here to admire you two as the pig out? 

Oh no shell be chowing down right along with us right hun? Kasey answered. 

Yeah Im in the process of doing some bulking up myself. Knail replied. 

Really a lady as tight and toned as you is planning on doing some bulking up? Slade remarked. 

What can I say these two chunks won me over to the fatside. Knail joked. 

Haha cant say I blame you there. Alright you three are just lucky I cant say no to beefy beauties or budding gainers. It may take awhile to whip up though Slade said with a smile. 

The three were then taken to a secluded section and they ordered a couple of beers and chit chatted. As they were warned they were in for decent wait and with each passing moment Knails hunger pangs grew a tiny bit stronger until finally Slade came back with a massive platter and said Eat up ladies. 

No way. Knail whispered. 

The platter was simply put a small pyramid of food surrounded by a moat of fries. The base was made up of several burgers, the next of ribs, the next of chicken and finally topped off with a sausage ball. 

No way can just the three of us eat all that. Knail stammered. 

Sure we can I thought you wanted to become a big girl now? Taylor replied. 

I do but.. Knail began to say before she was interrupted by Kasey Then no buts just EAT BIG! 

Knail then let her hunger take over and after she began eating she basically went into autopilot. To her surprise they were making pretty quick work of the pyramid and she was absolutely loving this amazing food. Then by the time they made it down to the burger base and the last of the moat of fries Knail began to feel painfully full. 

I  I cant eat anymore. She groaned. She leaned back in her seat and exhaled heavily. 

A mere second later Taylor elbowed her and said You can and you will belly up bitch were practically done!

Knail made a feeble effort taking three more bites before saying I cant Ill freaking burst if I have anymore. 

Then Kasey said wait I see the problem your damn jeans are still buttoned. Then she reached over slid her thumb affectionately into her jeans and unbuttoned her tight jeans for her. Knails overstuffed belly then surged forward. 

Feel better? Kasey asked. 

A little. Knail groaned. 

Well you best get better cause were not eating anymore until you do! Kasey announced and Taylor then stopped digging in. 

After giving her a short breather Kasey smiled and said Pansy youre going to have to do better than this next time before I do this again. She then slid closer to Knail whipped off her hands and reached under the table and began massaging Knails tight stomach. 

Knail could have practically fallen asleep it felt so heavenly. Then she grabbed her napkin and held it to her mouth to stifle a burp. Then after another moment of massaging. Kasey asked in a somewhat annoyed tone Well?

Ok ok I think I can finish. Knail said and returned to her food. 

Eventually the platter was empty and Knail breathed a sigh of relief. 

Thank god were done I feel like I could blow at any second.

The two jockettes then exchanged smiles Oh were not quite done yet. 
Slade then took away the empty platter and replaced it with a portable ice cream machine. 

Oh god what the hell is this? Knail asked. 

We call it the ice cream bong. Taylor answered. 

You cant be serious Then before Knail could finish Taylor had placed the dispensing funnel in her mouth flicked the button and began slurping down an insane amount of ice cream. Kasey then did the same slurping down slightly less and then it was placed before Knail. 

Knail considered drawing a line here and getting up before they made her sick but shed asked for their help and this was their idea of helping her after all so she placed the funnel in her mouth. 

She flicked the button and took in only a few spoonfuls before having to set it down. As she put it down Taylor and Kasey looked pissed that she had done so little but then they replaced those dirty looks with smiles and said Damn babe for tiny little thing you can eat just about like a Powerball jockette.  

Then Kasey added Cant wait to see how you do when we bring you back next week. 

This again? Next week? Knail stammered then she leaned back in her chair and added  God you two are going to make me so freaking fat.

Damn right we are! They answered together.


----------



## samster

Fantastic updates as ever and here's an illustration that fits into Chapter 14: http://fav.me/d6wsmf2


----------



## azerty

Very nice story


----------



## weaverof

But will this story be taken to a more...shall we say...extreme level I wonder....come on xwg!


----------



## gainingdane

weaverof said:


> But will this story be taken to a more...shall we say...extreme level I wonder....come on xwg!



Hopefully not, let it stay within reason, I personslly like the story more when she trying not to gain. Come on one weight gain story than keeps the gain some what reasonable.


----------



## strataadvance

I am a Big Fan. And I usually prefer realistic weight gain. Gains that I have observed although infrequently in the real world. Like 15 lbs in a week maybe just one or two times. But still possible. 
But my favorite Joel stories like the Harvest and this one have a little magical spin or futuristic science fiction. And that means that I would Love to see Knail gain 100 lbs in 6 months or less. And possibly gain to triple her original weight. The futuristic aspect including the shot she had and the Eat Big girls. That means the Sky is the Limit.


----------



## Joel

gainingdane said:


> Hopefully not, let it stay within reason, I personslly like the story more when she trying not to gain. Come on one weight gain story than keeps the gain some what reasonable.



Hmm why did you enjoy it more before she started gaining?


----------



## Joel

strataadvance said:


> I am a Big Fan. And I usually prefer realistic weight gain. Gains that I have observed although infrequently in the real world. Like 15 lbs in a week maybe just one or two times. But still possible.
> But my favorite Joel stories like the Harvest and this one have a little magical spin or futuristic science fiction. And that means that I would Love to see Knail gain 100 lbs in 6 months or less. And possibly gain to triple her original weight. The futuristic aspect including the shot she had and the Eat Big girls. That means the Sky is the Limit.




Happy your enjoying it man and maybe not triple but she'll be going through a big transformation lol


----------



## Joel

*Ch 17 *

The next three months were transformative ones for Knail. Over that time thanks to her intense workouts, Kasey and Taylors tutoring, and of course the Alphralinex she had added about 30 pounds to her formerly petite figure. 

She was still nowhere close to being fat or really even chubby but her figure had been transformed. Her once lean toned look was on its way to becoming a memory as she grew bulkier by the day. Thus far a good portion of the weight gained had been muscle. Her long lanky legs had thickened considerably thanks to all the squats and other lower body work Kasey and Taylor put her through as part of their Powerball work outs. Her arms too were no longer simply toned but on their way to becoming bigger and more noticeable. Her shoulders also seemed a touch broader and her back muscles were starting to get some definition. She wasnt just gaining muscle though her curves were subtly expanding as well with new softness starting to accumulate in places. 

Her hips had spread out a touch, her ass was beginning to round out, and her breasts had benefited from a little additional weight graduating to a more noticeable C-cup. Much of the new fat she had gained though had settled in one area that Knail felt a bit lack luster about her middle. Knail had worked extremely hard to achieve her former washboard abs and she was a little sad to see them go. After just the end of her first month on Alphralinex they had become much less noticeable. When she would sit down she even had a little stomach bulge for the first time in her life. By the end of the second her formerly rock hard stomach had been fully glossed over by new softness. Now at month three she had a small but definite beginner belly developing. While she wasnt exactly upset over it she was a bit sad to watch something she had worked so hard for disappear before her eyes. 

Just the other week Kasey and Taylor had even felt the need to poke fun at her over it while she was changing cloths after their workout. After drying the sweat off her hair and face with a towel and taking off her tank top Knail nearly jumped when felt someone from behind grab the new pudge around her stomach. 

Looks like someones finally lost that overrated six pack of theirs. Kasey said with a giggle as she squeezed her fingers into Knails newly developed flab. 

Your one to talk look at all this! Knail said grabbing a hold of one of Kaseys thick love handles.

Oh dont mind her shes just going on because of all the fun the team had with her when her six pack went soft. Taylor laughed before adding That is one cute beginner belly though and giving it a quick poke of her own. 

Then Kasey returning to her own gut that Knail had drawn attention to said Damn right look at all this. I worked hard to build it and if youre lucky youll have one just like it before you know it. Kasey said with a smile. 

Knail considered that for a second it was near impossible for her to picture herself like that. Kasey had one hell of a stomach after all. It was just such a semi solid protruding mass built by her mantra of EAT BIG,LIFT BIG. Knail could hardly image carrying something like that around her middle but she was right thanks to the Alphralinex her new pudge could easily blossom into a monster gut like hers in due time. 

Any ill ease she felt over the disappearance of her abs and the birth of her new tummy though was easily off set by the changes she was undergoing elsewhere. For instance she was loving the muscle growth in her arms and legs. While having some tone to them her legs had always been such long lanky things but no longer. Her thighs calves and quads had already buffed up so much it was incredible. Between their growth and her expanding waistline she was going through jeans and pants like crazy. Her jeans now frequently had stylish slashes and holes in them to accommodate their growing size. She was also loving the changes in her upper body. She couldnt be more excited with the new bulk in her biceps and was working hard to keep that growth coming. 

A tad despite herself she was also loving the growth of her chest. In her pre marine bean pole days and ultra cut marine time shed always thought big breast were so freaking overrated. Now that hers chest was filling out though she couldnt help but enjoy it hypercritical or not. Prior to arriving back home she hadnt had any breasts to speak of. After the initial weight she had picked up while settling into the corporate environment a precious few pounds had found their way up there giving her just enough to fill out a dress or suit. Now though by corp standards her newly enhanced C- cups were still nothing impressive but she was loving them. For the first time in her life she had a bit of cleavage and had started dressing to show them off a bit. 

All in all she was quite happy with the changes she had undergone and it seemed everyone around her was as well. Kasey and Taylor couldnt be more supportive. Kasey especially if that big dumb chunk had a thing for her she wouldnt be surprised. 

Allison too was loving the new Knail constantly offering to take her out to eat, shop, and go out to show off her blossoming figure. Knail recalled one shopping trip in particular where she stepped out of the changing room for Allisons opinion. 

Allison at first brightly smiled in approval then said You know its almost sad.

What is? Knail asked. 

Its just about official youre not skinny anymore. If you keep this up I may have to worry about not being the pretty one anymore when people reference us. She said with a laugh. 

Oh Im so sorry I never stopped to consider how this would affect you. Knail said playing along. 

I know how could you? Give it a year or two and instead of being the pretty one I may just be the richer one. Allison joked. 

Oh the horror. Knial chuckled. Besides Im not that big yet. 

Allison then made her way over to her saying I dont know now youve got this little tummy bulge. She said pinching her stomach. Youre starting to get a more womanly chest plus all these muscles. Youre sure as hell not a bean pole any more thats for sure. 

Yeah those days are definitely over. Knail said with a satisfied smile. 

Sinclair was also in definite approval of her blossoming figure. Stacy had even informed her that she now hand next to zero reason to be concerned for her job between her fine performance and Sinclairs warming up to her. Knail was very happy for the good news and found herself wondering if this meant she should stop her Alphralinex treatments? Shed started this over job security after all. 

Knail quickly thought better of it though. Shed been told she should be safe before and things changed so maintaining Sinclairs interest until she was promoted would surely be in her best interest. Besides shed come this far she may as well see where the treatments and Kasey and Taylors tutoring took her. Plus she was enjoying herself to much to stop now. The killer muscles she was building, hanging out so much with Kasey and Taylor and getting to enjoy so much delicious food without worrying over her waistline. 

It was hardly a debate shed be staying this course for some time. 
The approval of the changes in Knail also extended far beyond her friends and work associates. Every where she went she could feel more than a few eyes following her and she was loving the attention. More so than at any other point in her life guys were going out of their way to not just hit on her but accommodate her. Not that she was having any trouble finding it if she felt in need of male company before but now it was getting especially easy. There was however one guy in particular whose opinion on the matter she was curious over. Shed seen precious little of Vic both in and outside of the office as of late and she was most interested in what he thought of the new her.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 18 *

Much to Knails surprise one morning she was greeted to the sound of Vics voice coming from outside her office. 

After a knock he said Good morning got time for a stranger bearing gifts?

Oh I suppose come in. Knail had replied nonchalantly 

Vic then entered looking as easy on the eyes as ever in his rugged veteran sort of way. 

Why thank you for the time and these are for you by the way. Vic said sitting a box on her desk. 

Knail opened it to see it was full of amazing smelling pastry sticks. 

Mmmm these smell heavenly. Knail said a tad excitedly shed had her latest Alphralinex recently so was still feeling that nearly uncontrollable hunger.

Happy to hear it. He said shooting her one of his slightly crocked smiles that resulted from his scaring. 

So I take it someone is trying to butter me up with sweets? Knail said with her own crocked smile. 

Tisk tisk you really think Im just trying to get something out of you? Just thought Id give a gift to a lovely lady whos finally allowed herself to develop an appetite. Vic said not so subtlety taking in the changes Knail had undergone over the past few months. 

Haha cute. So what else is it that youre here for? Knail asked. 

Well I was curious any chance youd like to make another sells trip with me? Vic asked. 

Depends why are you offering it to me? Sacred if you ask one of the chubby office hotties they wont be able to get your pansy ass up your not feeling well? Knail asked with a smile. 

Vic smiled and said Now that was cute. No its time for the new clients we made last time to decide if they are happy enough with the company to become permanent trading partners or not. So I figured since you made such a good impression last time youd best come along. Plus it doesnt hurt that youre on your way to becoming one of those chubby office hotties yourself now. Vic chuckled. 

Who you calling chubby? I should take off my jacket so you can see these guns Im working on I bet I can bench your scrawny ass now. Knail declared confidently. 

Oh I bet their looking ripped and perhaps well find out some time? But while Im sure youve developed plenty of new muscle hanging out with Kasey and Taylor that new gut your sporting has chubby written all over it. Vic laughed. 

Just a few weeks ago that joke may have made Knail uncomfortable as her growing belly was one place she was a bit uncomfortable about adding pounds. Now though it hardly fazed her. She wasnt entirely sure what prompted the change but it wasnt bothering her any more. She was building a big powerful bod like Kaseys after all and a gut was just part of the package and she had excepted it and was even starting to like her beginner one. 

Rather than argue Knail agreed saying Yeah Im sure theyd love to see what EATING BIG AND LIFTING BIG did for that scrawny little thing they met last time. 

I have little doubt that theyll approve. So can I take it your interested? Victor asked.

Depends you clear it with Sinclair? Knail asked. 

Of course so now I guess it just depends on if you had any weekend plans you cant miss? 

Knail did have plans actually they were to cheer on Kasey and Taylor at their game Saturday and hopefully celebrate a big win afterwards. Unfortunately scoring some more brownie points with the higher ups would have to take precedent in this case. Plus spending the weekend with Vic certainly held some appeal. 

Oh I suppose not you know since you cant handle this without me. Knail said with a wicked grin. 

Vic chuckled and replied. Hold on I never went that far. 

You dont have to the way things went down last time says it for you. Knail giggled. 

Vic looked just a tad hurt by the remark and replied Thats  thats not something that happens all the time. 

I know just busting your balls. Yes Id love to go with you. Knail replied. 

Happy to hear it. In that case see you in the parking lot in the morning. Oh and be sure to bring that new appetite of yours. Vic said on his way out. 

Knail chuckled and answered I dont have much choice there what with the Alphralinex and all. 

Vic then stopped in his tracks and turned back toward her. He looked rather surprised with one eye brow raised he asked Wait your on Alphralinex seriously? 

Well yeah cant EAT BIG and LIFT BIG without it. She said with a wicked grin enjoying his shock. 

Shit tomorrow youre going to have to tell me how you went from all skinny and proud to taking Alphralinex. Vic said sounding a bit excited. 

Sure provided you dont make any dumb marine jokes this time. Knail giggled. 

Damn fair enough. Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. He said on his way out the door. 

Later that evening after work Knail hit the gym hard with Kasey and Taylor as usual. 

As they went through their reps the effects of the Alphralinex continued to amaze Knail. She wasnt hanging with those two supersized badasses yet but little by little the gaps between their sets were narrowing and today shed reached yet another all time best. Knail wasnt the only one who noticed it either after sitting down the bar Taylor and Kasey immediately shot her approving smiles. Which Kasey followed up with a slap to her now fuller ass and said Damn girl keep that shit up and youll be one beefy badass yourself before we know it. 

Oh I intend to. Knail replied with a smile. 

Then after taking a short break to catch their breath and chug some much needed maxi gain Knail told them the bad news. 

Sorry babes Im not going to be able to cheer you on Saturday or attended the victory party afterwards. Knail said trying to put a positive spin on it. 

Aww why not hun? Taylor answered. 

Im going to be out on town on work crap. Knail replied. 

Oh what are they shipping you out for? Kasey asked. 

Vics asked me to help him out with a pitch to get a new client company to renew and extended their contract. Knail answered. 

Oh Vic thats slamming! Taylor replied. 

Eh itll be ok. Knail said trying to let on her excitement. 

So what did he think of the new you? Kasey asked knowing full well Vics preferences in the size department. 

Oh he seemed to approve. Knail replied. 

I bet aside from crossing paths a time or two at Touchdowns he hasnt seen much of you since we started making you over into a real woman has he? Kasey asked. 

Yeah Ive hardly seen him at all the past few months. Knail answered. 

Bet he was shocked at the sight of you now in that case. Taylor chuckled. 

Yeah he didnt seem to believe me when I told him I was on Alphralinex. Knail laughed. 

Well where else would you have gotten the beginnings of such a killer body? Kasey joked. 

Hell if I know? Knail replied. 

Well if your spending the weekend with him you know what that means right? Taylor asked. 

Im not sure I know what you mean? Knail asked. 

Well it means were going to Touchdowns after our work out got to make sure youre well fed before you see him. Taylor giggled. 

Id love to but I really cant Ive got to go home and pack after this. Knail lamented. 

Who said you had a choice? Kasey joked. 

Oh I dont do I? Knail inquired. 

Nope last I checked were both still about double your size so you best do what we say you know or else. Kasey declared before striking a flexing pose. 

Eww scary! Knail replied sarcastically before adding Fine Ill go. 

About an hour later the three had finished lifting and showering off and were stepping into Touchdowns. 

As they did so Slade couldnt help but look them over. If he were a few years younger and unmarried hed have gladly hooked up with any one of them. As things stood though hed have to settle for mearly admiring them though. Luckily for him between the three there was plenty to admire. Kasey and Taylor were among the largest of the lady Pioneers players and their skinny little friend Knail wasnt so skinny anymore. 

The first time shed come in with Kasey and Taylor he had figured they were full of it saying a tight toned little thing like her planned on doing some beefing up. Over the past few months he had greatly enjoyed observing how wrong hed been though. She wasnt supersized or anything yet but her skinny days were defiantly over. He figured she was now somewhere between 150 and 175 and his money would have gone with closer to 175. In stark contrast to how shed look when he first made her acquaintance her legs and arms were starting to seriously bulk up with muscle. Her shoulders had broadened her neck was starting to thicken. Her dainty little waist had lost its curvature and pushed forward into a cute starter belly. Finally her buns and boobs had done some nice expanding as well. And best of all he knew if she stuck with Kasey and Taylor it was only a matter of time before she caught up to them in the size department. 

As Kasey and Taylor made their way to him he began talking to them about the upcoming game this weekend and how he had little doubt that they were going to crash some lady bees ass! Especially seeing how that was one of the few teams that still tried to focus on speed keeping much of their team on the smaller end of the spectrum of Powerball players. Sure those chicks may be faster but tanks like Taylor and Kasey would likely plow them down before they could put it to use. The Lady Bees had been a losing franchise for several years now and he figured a good stumping by the Pioneers may go a long way in convincing the coaches the game had changed and they best put their girls on Alphralinex.

He then moved on to Knail Looking good hun I swear every time you come in you look bigger and badder!

Knail then beamed with pride as she almost always did when someone complemented the new her.

Haha thanks what can I say Ive had great role models. Knail replied. 

Damn right you do! Although my money saves youll be rivaling these two chunks before they know it. 

Thanks lol Ive got a ways to go before then though. Knail answered. 

Well you keep going at this rate and its bound to happen. I mean looking at you now its hard to believe youre that same scrawny chick that first came in here. Slade said 

Oh come on I wasnt that small. Knail responded. 

Sorry hun youve not met my family in our book gals the size you were are all but malnourished. Slade replied. 

Well I dont think Im at risk of being considered that anymore. Knail responded patting her jelly belly for emphasis. 

I know thank goodness. He said which got them all chuckling. 

So I take it you three are here to try to pry the special out of me? Slade asked. 

Eh you know us. Kasey answered. 

Well youre lucky Im a sucker for athletic heavy weights especially three of them. Well no more like two and a half. He said giving Knail a wink. Theres one catch this week though. He added. 

Oh whats that? Taylor inquired. 

Youre going to have a forth join you. Slade answered. 

And whos the forth a certain dirty old man? Kasey asked. 

That got a reluctant grin from Slade who responded No the forth will be a new chick we just hired. Shes a real cutie but WAY to dainty so were hoping plenty of free food will do something about that. Slade answered. 

Sure worked for Knail. Kasey said giving her tummy a quick pat to Knails embarrassment. 

Yeah if she can repeat Knails success I trust her tips will improve greatly. Slade replied which got everyone laughing. Then he added You three better promise to make sure she eats well though shes got some Aurellian blood in her so putting on weighs a struggle for her. 

Aww the poor thing. Kasey replied. 

How much Aurellian is she? Its like impossible for full blooded ones to thicken up isnt it? Taylor asked. 

I dont know for sure I think shes only like third or fourth generation so itll be tough but doable for her. And Im not sure if its impossible but I know Ive sure as hell never seen a full blooded one thats more than slightly curvy. How about you three? Slade replied. 

The three thought it over for a bit they too had never seen one. Plus two of them being dumb jockettes and Knail being an ex Jarhead meant they were far from experts on modified human biology. 

Finally Knail broke the pondering by saying I dont know about you two but Im way too hungry from that workout for much thinking. That put a smile on everyones face. 

Then Slade said Alright Ill show you three chunks to your table. The new girls name is Grace Shadrax by the way shell join you in a few once her shift is done. Be nice to her and try to teach her a thing or two about EATING BIG! 

I think we can handle that. These two are great teachers if this new gut of mine is any indication. Knail answered with a laugh.

Then they were shown to their usual table and Slade got them some tall frosty beers. Then fifteen or twenty minutes later a lovely little waitress made her way over and said Hi Im Grace I take it you three are who Im supposed to eat with? 

Before they answered the three quickly looked her over Kasey especially. Slade hadnt been exaggerating she was a hell of a looker. Grace was tall with dark tan skin, possessed a model quality face big blue eyes, plump kissable lips, and lovely long chocolate brown hair. Figure wise though she definitely had the look of an Aurellian. Save for a touch of fullness in her hips and backside there was hardly an ounce of fat on her. Her legs were long and skinny, her waist was girlishly narrow, her bust rather modest though her uniform showed off a hint of cleavage and her arms were super dainty. 

Yeah thats us Slade asked us to try and teach your scrawny Aurellian ass a thing or two about EATING BIG! Kasey answered. 

The chick took the jab in stride but said Hey Im barely even Aurellian just fourth generation and my ass isnt scrawny thank you very much. 

That got the three laughing and Taylor replied Sorry hun compared to supersized jocketts like us its awfully scrawny. 

Well I guess thats why he sent me to eat with you. Grace said with a smile. 

The three then began exchanging introductions and after a drink or two they were laughing like the best of friends. Once loosened up by a few drinks 
Kasey couldnt resist asking So fourth generation that mean the hairs real or is that just one convincing wig? 

Aurellians usually hated talking about their hair or lack thereof but Grace was pretty accustomed to the question so it hardly bothered her. No its real feel free to give it a little tug if you dont believe me. It grows slow as hell though and requires a lot of maintenance.

Well its really pretty. If mine was less wild when its long Id love to style it like yours. Knail said.

Aww thank you that means a lot. Grace replied. 

So being part Aurellian I guess putting on weights hard. Kasey asked. 

Yeah super hard my moms a freaking rail. My sister though plumped up pretty nicely after school though so its not impossible. Starting to look like its not in the cards for me though after like a year of chugging maxi gain all Ive got to show for it is a little bit of a butt. And I figure if working at a place like this doesnt put some on me nothing well. Grace answered.

Then about the time Grace finished speaking their pyramid of food arrived. Much to the threes surprise Grace displayed a more than healthy appetite keeping pace with them until the platter was about half empty. After that though she required quite a bit of coaxing to continue. Knail got quite the kick out of that part now getting a taste of what Kasey and Taylor had experienced in trying to beef her up. Unfortunately all the coaxing and encouragement in the world couldnt change the fact that a little slip of a thing like her just couldnt hang with big girls like them and Grace bowed out well before it was time to pass the ice cream bong. 

Despite her poor performance at the end the three larger ladies were rather impressed by her effort though. After finishing they all had encouraging remarks for her saying if she kept eating like that shed certainly be nice and thick before too long.

Then Kasey told her she knew someone who could be of help if she ever felt like spending the money and wrote down Zeds office number and address for her. After that the four had little to say though wanting to do nothing more than digest that gigantic feast. 

Knails hands instinctively drifted to her overstuffed belly. As she cupped her new pudge she could still hardly believe there was so much there. A mere few months ago a rock hard six pack had been in its place now she was working on a definite gut. She glanced over at the bellies spread out before Kasey and Taylor and thought about how hers would likely reach that point too in the not so very distant future. She then looked over at skinny little Grace. While she had been much more fit and athletic then her, not so long ago their weights hadnt been all that much different. 

Comparing her new figure to Graces though she felt awfully big, bad, and sexy. She wasnt rivaling the likes of Kasey yet but she sure as hell wasnt the same skinny chick that had accompanied Vic last time. If this transformation wasnt enough to attract Vics attention now she may just have to stop thinking about him.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 19 *

With the extra energy boast from the recent Alphralinex treatment Knail had little trouble not just packing but getting in a quick work out the next morning despite last nights festivities. As Knail went through her morning routine though she noted how it had begun to change since shed started bulking up. She was doing much less core work and far more weights. Sit ups had started to become a hassle with her emerging belly protruding from her middle. She hadnt let up to much on doing planks though so she hoped she was still maintaining some muscle beneath her growing chub. 
Such concerns were quickly forgotten about though as her tummy began to rumble for breakfast. After a meal easily three times larger than the puny little ones she once started her day off with she admired her blossoming figure in the mirror before changing cloths. 

DAMN she was getting BIG! She thought as she admired the vision before her. For the life of her she just could not get use to what she saw in the mirror. It seemed with every passing day she was looking more and more like her friends Kasey and Taylor. She wasnt Powerball sized yet but she was well on her way. Seeing her current bulky frame one would be hard pressed to believe just how lean and thin she was not so long ago. 

Her long legs were now thickly muscled, her hips were pushing out ever wider, and her butt just wow! She turned around then peered over her shoulder to take in just how much it had blown up behind her. During her Marine days shed had virtually no ass to speak of but now a large round sexy one was blowing up behind her. She was rather enjoying this change too for the first time in her life feeling eyes turn toward her backside as she went about her day. 

Her middle had changed immensely since the Alphralinex. Her once narrow waistline and rock hard stomach were becoming a more and more distant memory as new pounds continued to accumulate there. Her middle now boasted a cute little tummy that Knail was only now starting to get use to. Moving her gaze upward she could hardly be happier with what she saw. Her arms were looking killer! 

Shed have never been able to build such killer guns before the Alphralinex. While before her arms were merely toned and solid she now had some impressive muscles developing. She extended them and then drew them in for a good flex loving the results. Week by week her maxes at the gym were growing more and more impressive and so too were these guns! They still had a long way to go before matching those of Kasey or Taylor but she was determined to get there. 

She was also quite happy with the developments in her chest. Her formerly sporty A cups had done a good bit of expanding and her current C-cups bras had begun to feel snug meaning graduating to a D-cup likely lurked around the corner. With the colossal boobs her coworkers like Allison haled around Ds werent anything out of the ordinary in the corporate world but to Knail that seemed gigantic! And she was loving feeling so big and busty for the first time in her life. Those werent the only changes though she could tell her shoulders had grown broader as her build had increased and her back had some muscle development going on there as well. Her face had changed a bit too. The changes were far less noticeable but she felt like her neck had thickened slightly and her face was looking a touch fuller. 

All in all Knail was very pleased with the new her and rather hoped Vic would be as well. She was now well on the road toward becoming a muscle and gut babe like Kasey and a far cry from the skinny chick that had went with him last time she thought with more than a hint of pride. 
She then got dressed putting on a pair of tight jeans that struggled to contain her newly enhanced hips and ass as well as having a series of stylish tears around her expanding thighs. She next slipped on a tank top that had a habit of riding up a little above her growing tummy and showed off her new cleavage well. Then finally she slipped on a leather jacket that had begun to feel a tad tight around the shoulders and upper arms due to her new muscles. 

She then styled her lovely short red hair into place and applied just the smallest amount of makeup. She may have been growing more into the corporate chubby mold but she still prided herself on being fairly low maintenance. Now that she was ready she grabbed her bag then took another look in the mirror at the fit yet borderline chubby lady looking back at and said Damn Im looking good. 

To Knails amusement it seemed Vic was in agreement with that assessment once they met up in the parking lot. Hed been a touch flirty on their previous trip but he hadnt looked at her like this before. 

As she approached his hover car he declared Pardon me maam I dont suppose youve seen my co worker? She looks kind of like you actually same cute hair cut just not as pretty as you of course and god skinny as a rail. Have you seen anyone like that her and I really need to get going? 

Knail couldnt help but smile a little before retorting Ass you really going to greet the person thats going to drive you like that? 

Eh worse you can do is put me out of my misery. Hey replied with one of his crocked smiles but sounded just serious enough unsettle her a bit. 

You know its no freaking fun arguing with you if youre always going to use the wounded vet card to win. Knail replied with a laugh. 

Oh Im so sorry I didnt stop to consider how it affects your fun. Vic chuckled. 

I know right? What an ass! Knail giggled. 

Yeah your right a thousand pardons maam can you ever forgive me? Vic said putting his big blue eyes to good use in making a pathetic face. 

Cute hope your face gets stuck that way. Knail joked. 

Eh couldnt make it look any worse than these scars do. Vic retorted with a smile. 

Damn it what did I just say about arguing like that! Knail said in mock anger. 

Sorry couldnt resist your even cuter when your flustered after all. Vic replied sweetly. 

Oh just get in the damn car. Knail snapped before allowing herself a smile. 

A short time later their things were all loaded and they were on the road. 

After a bit Vic broke the silence by saying So you going to tell me how the skinny little new hire I brought with me last time ended up on Alphralinex? 

Oh I suppose its better than bickering with you at least lol. The simple answer is because I thought it would help me with job security. Knail answered.

Really youre still worried about that? Id have thought saving my ass last time would have you in the clear. Vic replied. 

Well it did for a second anyway. Knail answered. 

Damn what happened? Vic asked sounding genuinely interested. 

You hear anything about that major screw up in my department? Knail asked. 

No not really what happened? Vic replied. 

Hell if I know exactly but the jest of it is someone or ones made a major mistake that embarrassed the department heads. After that they decided to trim some fat the only thing that saved me was our last sales trip. After they cleaned house I was down to the bottom of the totem pole and Id have probably been on my way out too but Stacy scored me some brownie points doing some work for Sinclair. Knail said. 

Then Vic chimed in Oh I can see you putting on a few working for that sexist a hole but that cant be where the Alphralinex comes in. 

Dont worry Im getting to that. Knail replied before continuing. So yeah like as you said he likes to encourage his personal assistants to gain so I kind of decided Id have to bite the bullet or risk losing my job. Then one night at the gym I ended up hanging out with Kasey and Taylor and I decided if I was going to gain Id much prefer pursuing their muscle and gut look then just getting lazy. Knail replied. 

Yeah after I saw you with then at Touchdowns that one night I didnt figure youd stay so skinny hanging out with chunks like them but still how did they put you up to trying Alphralinex thats some serious shit. Vic asked. 

Please thats just about an understatement! I mean god Ive packed on like fifty pounds in less than six months. Knail exclaimed. 

Dont worry they look amazing on you. Vic said a touch sweetly.
Knails heart may have just skipped a beat upon his saying that but she wasnt about to let him realize it.

Dont worry I know. Im happy to see that prosthetic doesnt impair your vision though. Knail replied with a laugh. 

Ouch good one. So was it hard for them to sell you on the treatments? Vic asked. 

Surprisingly no. Knail answered. 

Really? Vic said not expecting that answer. 

Yeah like I dont know what changed but almost from the first time I hung out with them something changed for me. The more I was around them and their sexy curves combined with all those badass muscles the more I wanted a body like that for myself. It was like Id just never paid woman like them any attention before and now that I had I wanted to become one. To be able to eat as much as I wanted, look that good, and still be tough as nails just seemed like the perfect combo. Being around them I even started to fill like I was too skinny and was supposed to be bigger. So I told Kasey I wanted their help to bulk up like them and she gave me the teams Alphralinex contact. At the time I dont think she realized I was so serious and hell maybe I didnt either. I was nervous as hell going in for the consultation but the guy showed me how amazing some of his previous patients came out looking and suddenly my nerves just went away. I didnt even sleep on it and started to treatments that very day. Its been LIFT BIG, Eat Big for me ever since and Id say its having positive results. Knail finished. 

I think positive is an understatement. Vic said rather sweetly. 

Oh so Im big enough for you to waste your precious time on now? Knail replied sarcastically. 

Eh getting there at least. Vic said with a smile before asking So you really want to bulk up to like Kasey and Taylors size? 

Thats the plan thus far. I can hardly believe it myself but Im pretty competitive so if Im going to go big I dont think Im going to quit until Im as big and bad as them. Knail laughed. 

Now thats a pleasant mental image. Vic chuckled which earned him a punch in the arm.

Mind out of the gutter ass I need help finding the next exit. Knail said in mock anger. 

Youre going to have to hit me a lot harder than that to break up that fantasy. Vic retorted. 

Knail couldnt help but giggle and replied Dont tempt me. 

Oh Im sure I can take it youre not all that big and bad yet after all. Vic chuckled. 

Uhh youre impossible you know that. Knail replied. 

So Ive been told. So how have you enjoyed the transition from a lean mean vet to beefy jockette like Kasey? Vic asked. 

Its been crazy! Knail exclaimed. Even with the Alphralinex I guess I just didnt expect to bulk up this fast. It only took like a month or so for me to outgrow my entire old wardrobe just keeping up with cloths has been a pain in the ass. 

Youre happy with it though right? Vic asked. 

Hell yeah I am. Knail beamed. These killer muscles plus these new awesome curves I couldnt be happier with the results. Plus oh my god that stuff just makes you feel amazing! Ive just felt so energized. The hunger the first few days can be a real bitch though. She laughed 

You should be happy you really do look amazing and Im sure our new clients will enjoy having someone so easy on the eyes as part of the process. Vic joked.


----------



## samster

Love this latest chapter and the banter between Vic and Knail.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 20 *

Almost despite herself Knail very much enjoyed the drive with Vic. Aside from being easy very easy on the eyes in her opinion she found him rather funny and interesting. It also didnt hurt that if she wasnt mistaken he seemed much more interested in her then he was during their last trip. For the entire drive the conversation never ceased. They swapped military stories, bitched about their co workers it seemed he also had little love for the shady Sinclair and they strategized over their pitch for the meeting tomorrow. 

Upon arriving to their fancy hotel Knail was even a touch disappointed from here on out it would mostly be business. As they got their rooms keys Knail couldnt help but make the same joke she had last time.

Two rooms is that really necessary? She asked with a smile. 

Eh you dont think so? Vic replied with his own crocked grin.

Just seems like a waste of company funds I mean two vets like us are use to cramped quarters right? Knail replied. 

Nah Ive had my fill of cramped quarters. However if you find yourself lonely dont worry these are adjoining rooms. Vic replied with a smile. 

Knail couldnt help but giggle and replied You cocky ass you really think Im that kind of lady? 

Very funny but we both know your no lady youre a marine. Vic retorted with chuckle. 

Knail couldnt help but burst out laughing at that one Ok I guess youve got me there. She said with a smile. 

Damn right I do. He chuckled. 

Still dont go getting your hopes up asshole. Knail replied with grin. 

Funny I was about to tell you the same thing. Vic laughed. 

That one only earned him a half hearted glare from her. 

Like I said youre awfully cute when your frustrated lol. Back to business though why dont you unwind for a bit then go over the files and well meet for dinner later. Vic said handing her a copy of the company file.

Sounds good. Whatll you be doing ass? Knail asked jokingly. 

Ive got to give my uh joints a rest if Im going to be at the top of my game tomorrow. Vic replied. 

Yeah wouldnt want a repeat of last time. Knail said busting out laughing. 

Vic though looked more pathetic then amused. 

Sorry to far? Knail asked.

Nah just the kind of joke Id expect from a dumb jarhead. Vic replied a playful smile returning to his lips. 

Hey what did I say about the Marine jokes? Knail barked after stifling her laughter. 

Gasp you remembered that far back thats pretty impressive for you guys isnt it. Vic asked with heavy sarcasm.

Ok ok maybe I asked for that but make another crack like that and I may have to show you just how big and tough your skinny little secretary has gotten in the past few months. Knail said giving her bicep a flex with sexy results. 

Gosh I wouldnt want that now would I or wait is that what I got the adjoining rooms for? Vic chuckled. 

Cocky ass. Knail groaned. 

Right back at you beautiful. Now why dont you take an hour or two to look that stuff over and then we can grab some dinner? Vic suggested. 

Knail suddenly remembered how incredible the food here was and the Alphralinex in her system caused her to nearly salivate.

Sounds like an awesome plan, later shorty. She giggled as she headed into her room but not before turning her head over her shoulder for a playful wink. 

After sitting down her bags Knail spun around taking in just how awesome the room was. Just like last time she noted how its luxury put her whole apartment to shame. 

Then forgetting her new bulk she tossed herself on to the cloud like bed eagerly anticipating its amazing comfort. The sound it made upon her new girth hitting it worried her momentarily but this was a corp resort so the bed was built to accommodate ladies much larger then her and it supported her just fine. 

She spread out enjoying just how amazing it felt. If she let herself she could have fallen into a wonderful slumber the second her eyes closed but she had work to do and resisted. She reluctantly got out of the bed fetched her papers and a drink from the mini fridge and started studying the proposal. Eventually she felt shed absorbed about all of it that she could and began eyeing the massive jacuzzi. 

A moment later she was immersed to her neck in steamy hot water and bubbles with the jets on full force. Due to her new bulk the tube was a bit less roomy than last time but she wasnt complaining it was still plenty large enough and felt amazing. Shed been lifting big all week and the water felt amazing on her sore muscles. 

Just as she was drying off she got a text from Vic asking if she was ready for dinner? 

Sure just give me twenty minutes or so she texted back. 
Knail then proceeded to the mirror to begin drying and styling her hair but not before admiring how sexy she looked with the water glistening off her new bod with its unique not to mention sexy blend of muscles and curves. Knail couldnt help herself she absolutely loved the new her and the expression seeing her reflection put on her face all but clarified there wasnt anything left of the old skinny her. As happy as she was with her reflection though in the back of her head she was still looking forward to more though. The image staring back at her was an excellent start but matching Kaseys epic form in bulk was the goal. 

As she dressed she noted it was likely about time to retire this pair of jeans as she felt like they were no longer snug and sexy but just snug. Without her jacket though she was very impressed with how the tank top showed off her new bust and guns though and she hopped Vic felt equally so. Finally she fixed her hair knocked and on Vics door. 

Due their difference in height as soon as Vic opened the door he was greeted by Knails new bust line in his face just as she intended. 

I know its tough but my eyes are up here shorty. Knail giggled upon seeing his reaction. 

Haha cute. Vic acknowledged. 

So you hungry? He asked. 

Knails tummy rumbled vaguely remembering how amazing the food was here. 

Ravished. She said in a husky voice. 

Vic chuckled. I take it someones appetite has improved? 

Very much so and by the way I can order for myself this time thank you very much. As you can see you were wrong about my boney ass disappearing. She giggled as she bumped him with meatier hip and butt check as they walked down the hall. Then as the unexpected contact made him slow his pace she pulled a little in front of him to give him a full view. 

Yeah Im happy to say I was mistaken on that front. He chuckled as he caught back up to her. 

You approve? She asked with a wink.

Well of course. Bear in mind though anything would have been improvement over that flat pathetic thing. He joked. 

To her surprise Knail found herself agreeing wholeheartedly. I know right! Freaking Pathetic compared to this. She proclaimed with a hint of pride. 

Happy you agree. Vic chuckled. 

How could I not. Knail replied nonchalantly. 

About that time theyd reached the adjacent restaurant and were promptly seated. Recognizing Vic from previous stays the waiter immediately produced glasses of wine for them. 

Being a Marine and a firmly blue collar girl before then Knail much preferred the taste of beer but she figured shed let Vic indulge his sissy side and not say anything. 

So think you can finish your meal this time now that youre so quote big and bad now? Vic asked with a chuckle. 

Think so? More like know so. Knail declared with authority. 

I dont know even something the size of that platter you didnt even half finish last time? Vic asked. 

Please I bet you I can finish ever last bite now. Knail replied nonchalantly. 
That idea rather amused Vic Alright youre on. Vic said with a wicked smile. 

Hope you dont mind losing. Knail laughed.

Well not that its likely but lets say I do lose what do you want? Vic chuckled. 

Hmmm Ill get back to you at the end of the night depends on how you behave. Knail said with a sexy smile and glint in her eye. 

Oh most interesting. Vic mused. 

A short time later the waiter appeared again with some bread sticks and to get their orders. Vic made a poultry little order and Knail scanned the menu trying to find that massive platter she had attempted last time. 

Then she spotted it she flipped the menu around for Vic to see and said Thats the one right? to which he nodded. She then placed her order hardly being able to wait knowing just how delicious it would be. 
After a few minutes of small talk Knail subconsciously began munching on a bread stick she was starving after all. 

I see someones not afraid of filling themselves up from appetizers and letting me win. Vic chuckled. 

Eh Im starved plus youve got no chance of winning anyway. Knail said with a grin.

Oh why not? Vic asked. 

Cause after eating big with Kasey and Taylor all these months this will be nothing. Knail laughed.

Eh we shall see. So got your pitch with you lets go over it one last time. Vic asked. 

Over the next twenty or so minutes they discussed and rehearsed their pitch to perfection and Vic was more than sure tomorrow would be a cake walk. He was also surprised by the way Knail had absent mindedly polished off all those breadsticks with almost no help from him. 

Hmmm I guess this is one bet I wouldnt hate losing. He thought with a smile. 

Then right about that time their food arrived. Knails platter was even bigger then he remembered. She didnt look discouraged at all though in fact she looked practically ecstatic with the smile that spread across her face as she took in its delicious aroma. 

You going to eat it or make love to it? Vic asked. 

Eh both if I could asshole. Knail replied with a smirk. 

Then she proceeded to dig in. Vic was pretty surprised last time when hed seen what a healthy appetite shed had for such a skinny chick. Now though he was absolutely shocked. Hed gone out with plenty of chicks larger then her that didnt attack a plate with the same gusto she was. The Alphralinex had obviously did a real number on her. 

At some point she must have noticed his surprise because she paused to ask What you never see a girl EAT BIG before? Or you just upset your about to lose your stupid bet? 

Ive seen chicks eat big before Ive just never seen former toothpick like you were suddenly start eating that way. Besides Ive not lost yet. Vic replied. 

Knail only laughed and said Sorry hun give me another five minutes and Ill be thinking about what I want from you. 

Well Ill be damned. Vic thought glancing at his phone six minutes later she hadnt been off by much. Her plate was now picked clean. 

I must say Im impressed. Vic conceded. 

Knail only laughed and said If youre impressed now give me a few minutes then see what I do to one of those amazing chocolate soufflés we had last time. 

Seriously youre still hungry? Vic asked surprised. 

Hungry no, have room for another one of those amazing desserts hell yeah! Knail exclaimed with a wicked grin. 

Well a soufflé it is then. Vic replied and a moment later flagged down the waiter. 

Once it arrived Knail required hardly any help from him in making it disappear. After she finished Vic said I hope you havent gone and made yourself sick just to win our stupid bet. 

Knail only smiled Please this is hardly anymore then Kasey and Taylor try to force down my throat. Dont worry Im a big gal now I can handle it. 

Big being a relative term of course. Vic heckled. 

Exactly I mean I was a big gal compared to your tiny ass last time now Im an absolute best. Knail chuckled. 

Vic couldnt help but make a half smile to that crack. Fine point taken. So what do you want out of the bet? Vic asked with a sly grin.

Hmmm how about you pay the bill and we go think it over at the cabana. I need a real drink to wash all this down not your sissy wine. Knail joked. 

Eh cant expect a jarhead to appreciate fine wine I suppose. Vic replied. 

Damn straight. Knail grunted in response. 

Water was something of a scarcity on Kane Alpha and part of what made this place so nice was that it was on some of the precious little beach front property the planet possessed and the little cabana over looked that. 
A short while later Vic had gotten Knail a particularly strong drink and they sat watching the water crash to the shore. As they looked out at the lovely water and the stars which were shinning particularly bright their conversation never ceased. 

Then finally Vic said I know youre not going to let me off with just getting you a few stiff drinks decide on what you want from me yet?

Knail then knocked back the last of her current drink and replied Ive just about made up my mind why dont we take a little walk on the beach before I decide. 

Sounds nice. Vic replied. 

Once they made it to the shoreline they both took off their boots to get their feet in sand. Knail for one hadnt been on a beach in years and thought it felt amazing. After making it a little ways from the resort to where they were completely alone under the moon and stars Knail turned to Vic and asked

So how much do you like the new me? 

Vic actually felt a touch nervous answering she looked quite amazing in the moonlight like this and his pants had grown quite tight as a result. 

He smiled though and answered I like you quite a bit you just happen to look even more amazing this time. 

Good answer. She replied with a grin before going in for a kiss. 

After breaking contact her hand drifted south and she said I think I know what we both want. What do you say? 

Vic hadnt time to say much because they were quickly rushing back to his room. After an intense session of making out he watched in awe as she began to undress. As she did so he said a silent prayer of thanks to Alphralinex and Kasey because had come a long way from the toned but thin and lanky lady hed spent the weekend with last time. 

Her lanky legs had thickened with a good helping of solid muscle. Her boyish hips had spread out. Her boney butt had blossomed into a full round ass. Her flat six pack had been replaced by a cute little beginner belly. Her smallish breasts had ripened into a modest but lovely bust line and her previously only toned arms were bulking up nicely. All in all she was making the change from slim and toned to a bulky muscle and gut babe. His taste tended toward much higher up the scale but her lovely face not to mention killer personality more than made up for it. Plus he couldnt quite explain it but he could tell that her figure was one that was meant to carry curves and bulk. He had no doubt that if she kept up this growth shed be betting losers like him off like crazy. 

Meanwhile Vic had only removed his pants. Knail now making her way over to him and fully showing off her killer figure noted his flag standing at full attention. 

Impressive. Lose the shirt though. She said nonchalantly 

Vic knew his jigsaw puzzle of a torso with its many scars and cover up surgeries was a bit much for most women and was a bit squeamish about removing it. 

You sure? He whispered. 

Very I dig the scars. She said in a husky voice and proceeded to help him take it off. 

Then she admired his rock hard frame with its thick muscles especially for his small size and the series of battle wounds hed suffered from his years of service. 

She her fingers over his six pack and purred Mmmm yeah I think you can handle this. 

That a challenge? He asked with a grin. 

Only if you think youre up to it. She replied. 

Funny I was going to ask you the same. He chuckled. 

I guess well find out then. She replied before using her superior girth to take him into the bed giving the headboard a good slam against the wall. 

For the next hour they had some of the best sex either could recall having in quite some time. Since shed started bulking up Knail had plenty of one night stands here and there but she had to admit none of them had touched her like that. The new meat that had started to accumulate on her had left her open to all kinds of new sensations and Vic had known all the right places to target. After they called it quits from sheer exhaustion they perfectly mirroring each other by both going straight for some smokes. 
Vic lit his with Knails lighter and said I didnt know you smoked? 

She smiled and said I dont guess it means someone did a good job. Just dont let it go to your head. 

Dont worry Im sure youd never allow that. Vic said with a smile. 

Damn right. Knail giggled. 

They then leaned in for one last kiss before passing out. As both of them succumbed to much needed rest the last thing on both their minds was what an amazing day it had been.


----------



## samster

Love this update and a very sexy transformation!


----------



## Joel

*Ch 21*

The next morning a group of high ranking Corp CEOs were seated in their conference room waiting for Vic and Knail’s arrival. 

“I swear that bastard better not try to guilt us into making a deal with that wounded vet routine.” Lucius Scorpio complained. 

A one two in the group nodded in agreement most of the others though let out a collective sigh. 

“Let it go already will you. It was a great deal wasn’t it? Why does it matter if that factored into how we made it?” Viktor, one of the younger members moaned. 

“It matters because the bastard had us by the short hairs. How would we have looked turning him down looking like that.” Lucius huffed. 

“I’ll bet he planned it that way. I’ve seen him before and he must have been using prosthetics.” Cassius, another of CEO’s, chimed in. 

“That doesn’t mean anything. Ask any of your body guards. Even the best prosthetics short out or fry your nerve endings if you don’t keep them up on maintenance.” Viktor replied. 

“I still say its an awful big coincidence that he just happened to have that problem the day of our meeting then.” Cassius retorted. 

“Eh, who can say? All I know is I’m happy with the deal.” Viktor said which prompted several approving nods. 

“It’s done. Who gives a crap at this point. Personally I’m more curious if he brings along that cute secretary again.” Malcolm another of the younger men announced, promoting some laughs and nods of agreement. 

“Yeah for a military type she was extremely easy on the eyes - clever too. If not for her I probably wouldn’t have endorsed the deal.” Viktor replied.

“Tisk tisk you let a common soldier seduce you into making the deal.” Lucius laughed. 

“No I was merely saying she was a convincing salesman, especially considering Vic looked and sounded like hell.” Viktor replied with annoyance.

“Screw you Lucius. You just think it would be undignified if you let us know someone so far below your pay grade got your blood flowing.” Malcolm retorted which sent all the men into laughter at Lucius’s expense. 

“I admit no such thing.” Lucius replied indignantly. 

“Whatever you say. Anyway hope he brings her along again. I swear if more soldiers looked that good I’d have taken a commission and be off ruling some backwater world a long time ago.” Malcolm laughed. 

“Yes I’m sure the Corporate World's military forces would be much improved by your leadership.” Lucius said with a laugh which prompted a few others at Malcolm’s expense. 

“Laugh all you want, but don’t forget how much my team and I have raised the company’s stock value so I’d say I’m a perfectly adequate leader.” Malcolm retorted. 

“Well you’re in for a treat then Malcolm. I’m acquainted with their liaison Ms. Zao who set up this meeting and yes it’s the same secretary as before - Knail I believe her name was.” Lex, another of the group, replied. 

“Excellent, this should be bearable after all.” Malcolm replied. 

“Oh and I thought this would interest you. It seems being back in civilization has put some much needed weight on her. Zao joked we may not even recognize her now.” Lex laughed. 

“Interesting . Hope she carries it well. She did that scrawny athletic look more justice then most.” Malcolm replied. 

“Good for her. I say if she’s going to join the Corp world she best look the part. She was much too thin before.” Viktor joined in. 

Then about that time the group received word that Vic and Knail would be entering the conference room momentarily. As they did so they were relieved to see that Vic was looking put together. Some felt this way out of sympathy, others were happy they wouldn’t have to either argue with a cripple or get smeared if it came out that they took advantage of a wounded vet in negotiations. 

Several eyes immediately drifted in Knai’s direction though as they realized how much she had changed from the last meeting. 

“Someone’s been eating well.” Malcolm snickered quietly. 

“Hitting the gym too.” Viktor added. 

Knail was dressed to kill in black heels, gray slacks and jacket that was buttoned and a black blouse. Seeing her now it was hard to believe this was the same lady they’d seen last time. Whereas she’d been trim and athletic looking before she had now bulked up with new fat and muscle. She wasn’t exactly a muscle and gut babe yet but the pendulum was certainly swinging in that direction and she was far more curvy than last time. 

Malcolm and Viktor in particular looked her over approvingly. She cut a far more intimidating figure then last time with her new bulk but also boasted some sexy new curves. Her attire albeit attractive was obvious on the cusp of being retired as it was currently attractively tight but if she packed on even a smidge more of weight or bulk it would be inappropriately so if not unwearable 

In the time since they had last seen her Knail’s formerly long lanky legs had bulked up greatly with what they assumed was muscle although the gap between her thighs had shrank considerably. Her previously narrow boyish hips had spread out nicely and her butt which had only just barely existed and attracted next to no attention had expanded into full plump ass. Her waistline which had been so narrow and dainty before had swelled out and her flat stomach that likely boasted washboard abs had been replaced by a cute beginner belly whose bulge was hardly obscured by her jacket. Next they took in her expanded bustline she’d been terribly flat before but no longer. By corp standards they were still on the small end but when compared to her previous pair her now likely D cup melons were a major improvement. Her attire was also cut to emphasize her new assists well showing her new cleavage nicely. From there they took in her new bulk her arms had thickened considerably and it looked as though her new muscles were ready to rip through the confining sleeves of her tight outfits. Her shoulders and frame in general had also broadened considerably giving her the look and stature of a Ladies Powerball Player although she wasn’t exactly up to that size yet. 

Finally her face though had changed little ensuring this was in fact the same secretary as last time. She still boasted her bad girl army hair style of buzzed short aside from a little bit of length in the bangs which with its bright red coloring they found quite attractive. She still boasted the same model quality good lucks and Viktor chuckled to himself thinking about what a hardass she must have been to make it in the service while looking that good. 

Viktor guessed she had noticed their gazes because she cast her lovely blue eyes their way and flashed them a perfect smile while handing them some handouts and projections while Vic began speaking. As she turned her back to them making her way back to Vic the two couldn’t help but take in her newly inflated ass and how it was packed into the tight skirt. By corp standards she wasn’t yet fat; in many circles she could be still be considered thin comparatively speaking at least but she carried this new bulk amazingly. 

“Bet you she has Alphralinex to thank for the new look.” Malcolm whispered. 

“I’ll take that bet. She’d look way more mannish if that were it. Bet she’s just adapting to civilized standards.” Viktor replied. 

“You’re on.” Malcolm replied with a chuckle. 

Knail, figuring their snickering had been prompted by her, made a mental note to turn on her charm a bit around the two. 

Two hours later the pitch was over and the partnership was finalized. 

“Damn we make a good team.” Vic said happily as they approached the car. 

“What do you mean “we” I carried your ass same as last time.” Knail laughed. 

“How so?” Vic asked sarcastically.

“I guess you weren’t paying attention but I had all the younger ones eating out of the palm of my hand especially those two that kept whispering to each other.” Knail answered. 

“Well can you blame them? They were just in awe that the toothpick they met before had become so big bad and beautiful since they’d last seen her.” Vic chuckled. 

“Gasp! That almost sounded like a compliment.” Knail laughed in response. 

“Almost? How about I clarify it.” Vic said before drawing her in for a tight passionate kiss. 

After their lips broke contact she removed his hands from the pudge of her midsection and said “Careful you don’t want to be caught kissing a dumb marine out in public like this do you?” 

Knail laughed. 

“So what? I love Marine’s. How about I tell you about the time some saved my battalion on the way back to our room?” Vic replied with a smile. 

“Oh do tell.” Knail answered as they got back into the car. 

Upon arriving at the hotel they quickly found their way back up to Vic’s room for some incredible sex to celebrate their accomplishment. From there they had a rather amazing weekend together. 

Last time Vic had been so run down that after making the deal Knail had simply helped him to his room and left him alone until he felt like leaving the next morning. This time though he was feeling awesome and wanted to show Knail a wonderful time. 

Thus the rest of the day and the next one were eventful ones. The two hardly strapped for cash took in everything worth seeing and doing in the larger city. Knail was treated to the finest dining she had ever enjoyed in her life, the two drank like fishes, and best of all screwed like rabbits. 

One pastime Knail particularly enjoyed was the beach. Water was something of a scarcity on Kane Alpha and the dry planet had far more land mass than it did water. As such she’d been to the planets beaches two maybe three times in her entire life. She’d seen plenty of others on the many planets she’ visited as a soldier but leave days were few and far between plus even if a planet had pleasant scenery to enjoy soldiers didn’t want to take to many chances around a somewhat hostile populous. So being able to enjoy one at home without fearing that she couldn’t let her guard down for even an instant was an awesome experience. 

One particularly rewarding part of enjoying the beach was getting a new bikini. While in her mind she’d always rocked and been proud of her previously lean and toned bod but being seen in a swimsuit was still a bit of an embarrassing prospect. To have her lean figure with its lack of curves put on display versus the big voluptuous gals that Corp worlds tended to produce in mass had never been very much fun on her part. 

Now though things were different. Though not yet large enough for a one piece Knail felt very proud of how she now filled out a swim suit. Her long legs which boasted more muscle than softness at present were put on fine display. Her full hips and generous butt filled out her bottoms perfectly. Her cute little beginner belly peaked out over her waistband and she had the beginnings of a muffin top developing at her sides. Best of all though was her upper body. While still not matching the vast majority of Corp women in the breast department she got a real kick out of putting her now full D cups out on full display. 

While the average hefty Corp lady had her beat in the breast department she had something that the vast majority of them were lacking at that was the killer muscles that her hard work and the Alphralinex were giving her up top. Her guns, while still paling in comparison to the likes of Kasey, were really starting to assert themselves and she was happy to show them off. In addition to her bulging biceps, her broadening shoulders and emerging back muscles had Knail feeling not just curvy but big and bad.

“Damn you make that look good.” Vic said from behind snaking his hands around her well fed belly. 

“Good? That’s such an understatement.” Knail chuckled proudly. 

“You’re right. A thousand pardons, beautiful.” Vic said before going in for a kiss. 

“Oh alright just this once.” Knail allowed. “So way haven’t you put your trunks on?” 

“What you really want me to make all the good people sick?” Vic chuckled half heartedly. 

“You’re such a girl! You’ll look fine. Plus I’m not going to be your damn eye candy unless you’re going to be mine.” Knail joked. 

“Oh alright you just love getting under my skin don’t you?” Vic laughed. 

“Don’t dish it out if you can’t take it.” Knail chuckled.

A short time later they made quite the couple on the beach. Knail also couldn’t help but revel in the attention she was getting. She was far from the biggest or the curviest but she was virtually the only lady on the beach aiming for the muscle and gut look. As such she was attracting quite a bit of attention overall and was especially enjoying guys eyes wondering from their porky girlfriends and wives toward her much to their companions dismay. 

“I see someone’s enjoying herself. Never pegged you for an attention whore.” Vic whispered with a grin. 

Knail couldn’t help but laugh. It was unlike her but the new found attention was nice. “Watch it as from the looks of things I could replace you in a heart beat. Plus who says they're looking at me? I bet half of them are just staring at your jigsaw of a torso.” 

“Ouch the fox reels its fangs.” Vic laughed. 

“And as for that other remark I’d love to see one of them try,” he replied with a cocky grin before going in for a long passionate kiss. 

After enjoying the water for a bit they found a place to sunbathe for a while and something caught Knail’s eye. A troop of ladies little ways away playing a heated game of volleyball they caught Knail’s eye because they were all thin and in incredible shape. Knail’s opinions on size and attractiveness had changed since coming back to Kane Alpha and especially so since she started taking Alphralinex but there was enough of the old her left to find them extremely attractive. 

She watched intently as their lean toned frames raced around the sand making play after play. With the way their sweat glistened off their tight figures devoid of any fat save for the one or two that had what were likely fake tits Knail couldn’t help but not only find them hot but be reminded that was her not so long ago. 

Sure some of them were likely Aurellian’s but some of them were surely human and reminded her of herself. She prided herself on staying in shape and working for a balance of muscle and curves but she also knew that she’d left that level of fitness behind forever. With her new bulk there was no way she could race around like them ever again. Plus she was reminded of how much she had loved her looks then despite how they flew in the face of most Corp standards. 

Since coming home however she’d sacrificed them to assimilate. For a brief moment she found herself wondering if she’d made the right call not that she could do much about it now. Very quickly however she thought better of it though.

She didn’t know what those ladies were but she knew that in part thanks to her change she was now working her way up the Corp ladder and living very comfortably. 

Then as if sensing her thoughts Vic chimed in “Yeah they're cute. You however are beautiful.” 

After hearing that Knail even more so hoped this weekend took its sweet time ending.

(Continued in post 53 of this thread)


----------



## samster

Another excellent update! Love the dialogue and the way you bring the whole Corporate Worlds universe to life. Really excellent work - also the changes in Knail are 100% delicious


----------



## Joel

*Chapter 22 *

Unfortunately the weekend did come to too quick of a conclusion. Knail very much enjoyed the welcome Vic and her enjoyed upon returning to the office though. The company had been trying unsuccessfully to form that partnership for a few years now so they received quite the hero’s welcome. In truth Knail knew that the partnership had simply just become profitable enough for the other company to finally take the proposal seriously, but if their coworkers wanted to credit her and Vic’s salesmenship instead well they were more than welcome to. 

Later in the week Knail was called into Stacy Zao’s office. 

“You wanted to see me Ms. Zao?” Knail asked respectfully. 

“Please just Stacy, hun. If you make another sell like that I’ll be the one calling you by your last name.” Stacy replied with a laugh.

“Really? It was that big a deal?” Knail asked. 

“Oh yeah. We’ve been trying to get them to make that agreement for like half the time I’ve been here. You two are like practically gold here now. A senior partner or two have even been looking into you.” Stacy said happily. 

“Wow, that’s amazing. So I take it that means I’m finally in the safe zone around here?” Knail asked. 

“Very much so. Any of us mid level types would be in a world of trouble if we canned you within a year of a deal like that.” Stacy answered. 

“Oh my word, you don’t know how happy I am to finally hear that.” Knail replied jubilantly. 

“Believe me I’m happy to finally say it to you. Of course their interest isn’t solely due to your new productively though.” Stacy said with a chuckle.

“It isn’t? What’s the other part then?” Knail asked a little confused. 

“Why those new looks of yours of course. Like I told you here a lady gets by thanks to her brains or her looks and as I’m sure you’re well aware the stock return of your looks has grown quite a bit over the past six months.” Stacy replied with a wicked grin. 

Ever so slightly Knail blushed but jokingly replied. “Oh come on this place is full of supersized babes like Allison for them to sweat over. They're not paying me any attention.” 

“Believe whatever you want, I know what I’ve heard though. Plus look at it this way since those porky babes like them are practically the norm here a growing yet still fit beauty like you stands out.” Stacy chuckled. 

“Whatever. I think you’re just trying to butter me for something. What’s the bad news?” Knail giggled. 

That got Stacy laughing “No bad news this time although you could help me settle a bet.” 

“What bet?” Knail asked confused. 

“Remember Malcolm and Viktor the two gentlemen drooling over you at the meeting?” Stacy asked. 

“The two handsome younger ones right?” Knail asked. 

“Yeah most likely.” Stacy answered. 

“What about them?” Knail asked. 

“Well they couldn’t help but noticed the skinny little secretary they met at the last meeting was now anything. So they contacted me about a friendly wager. Seems one of them bet that you’re upgraded looks were thanks to Alpha and the other bet it must simply be from better living cause your way too hot to be on that stuff lol. So care to make me and one of them a fair amount of money by coming clean.” Stacy laughed. 

That put a smile on her face.

“Guess one of them needs to study up on Alphralinex better, cause this is what half a year or so of it’ll do to a skinny little secretary.” Knail laughed. 

“Knew it!” Stacy exclaimed. “No way could you go from as thin as you were to looking like you do now without some help. Let me guess you’re powerball buddy turn you on to it?” . 

“Good guess. How did you know about her though. You keeping tabs on me?” Knail chuckled

“Eh, what my staff does is my business after all. So I take it your enjoying the treatments judging from your new looks?” Stacy asked with a grin. 

“Oh yeah. Stuff makes you big bad and beautiful I say.” Knail said laughing with a wicked grin before adding “Plus I don’t know I just feel great on it, just totally floored and energized usually. Its awesome.” 

“Yeah that’s what I’ve always been told. Didn’t work out that way for me though.” Stacy chuckled. 

“Wait, you tried Alpha? Seriously?” Knail said surprised. 

“Yeah for like a minute. I was allergic or something so I had to stop taking it after just the first two or three treatments and as you can see it didn’t put much weight on me.” Stacy answered. 

“Oh that’s awful.” Knail replied. 

“Eh no big deal. I guess that, unlike you, I’m just meant to stay a skinny little thing. So how you liking all the new attention thanks to your change in looks?” Stacy asked with a chuckle.

"I’m not going to lie it’s been pretty awesome.” Knail responded happily.

“I freaking bet, especially seeing as it got you Vic right?” Stacy giggled. 

“Hey, you really are keeping tabs on me huh?” Knail answered a tad surprised. 

“Well it’s not like it’s very difficult. I mean you and him were making out and by some peoples standards practically screwing in the parking lot the other day. Something like that is bound to get around quickly.” Stacy laughed. 

“Yeah true.” Knail laughed. 

“Yep you lucky bitch. So he live up to the gossip?” Stacy giggled. 

“More than lives up to.” Knail replied. 

“Ugh I was almost hoping you’d say no.” Stacy chuckled. 

“Happy to disappoint you then.” Knail laughed. 

“Whatever. Just don’t go getting a swollen head over landing both the deal and him. We both know our two companies were on the verge of signing the deal any way.” Stacy said. 

“Yes ma’am I know.” Knail replied. 

“On the other hand maybe the higher ups don’t know that and I’m not going to be the one to remind them.” Stacy giggled. 

“You’re a saint, you know that.” Knail said happily. 

“Nah you’re just hard working and easy on the eyes so think nothing of it hun.” Stacy answered nonchalantly. 

As Stacy predicted Knail’s hard work had at last paid off. She was given a more than modest raise and while still being stuck working under Sinclair a few of the other mid level types were giving her some work trying to gauge where she would best fit into the company. 

Her success helping Vic also guaranteed that this wasn’t the last business trip she would accompany him on. For the next month or so Knail couldn’t have asked for a much better life. The money was pouring in and spending less time under Sinclair had also made work much more enjoyable. Best of all though Vic had been simply amazing to her. She could have never thought she could find someone that just clicked with her so well. She’d been with plenty of guys that could show her a good time both in and outside of the bed room but he may well have been the first that she found herself genuinely caring about. 

Unfortunately the old adage about all good things reared its ugly head. One night after buttering her up with an amazing dinner and lovely gift he reminded her of how he’d mentioned way back on their first business trip together that there were seriously talks about making a big budget holo film about the Battle of Sullust at which he’d played a major role. Well the talks had now turned into a real project and Vic had signed on for the promised consultant position. 

Knail was of course happy for him at first. Then he told her how long he would have to be away and it was six months minimum maybe a full year. To make it even worse any time he wasn’t working with the film makers he would spend doing off world work for the company, meaning it was extremely unlikely that he would make it back to Kane Alpha even once in that time. 

Knail put up a tough front about it. She didn’t want the bastard to know he’d wormed his way into her so deeply after all but privately she was a bit devastated. She’d hoped that now that she’d left the service she’d never have to spend long stretches of time like that away from someone she cared about again. Furthermore that was potentially a long time and she knew neither of them were particularly loving types so would so much time apart make one or both of them lose interest in the other? She had no clue but feared it was likely the case.


----------



## Joel

This chapter includes characters created by Samster as well as being co-written by him 

*One month later*

The Alphralinex was sure as hell working for her, Knail thought. It was Saturday afternoon, sat at the Pioneers Field and Knail was pushing her jeans to bursting point. Her thick thighs almost ripping at the seams, her oversized weight lifters ass almost exploding out of the rear and a thick, solid gut hovering over her waistband. It was a fairly new sensation for her. In her hands she balanced her latest plate full of nacho’s with pulled pork. With the recent Alphralinex shot coursing through her system Knail had been continuously eating but still she was hungry. 

A semi-pro team and Pioneers Field accommodated twenty thousand sports fans and was half full as the Lady Pioneers took on the Karson Nighthawks. They were a mix of die-hard fans and overweight ex jocks and jockette’s enjoying a lazy afternoon watching
the game and chowing down on fast food. Knail was sat close to the field, a few rows up and in on the action. With the
stadium only half full there was no pressure on seating. The atmosphere was relaxed and chilled out apart from the odd crazy shouting out onto the field. 

Sat a couple of seats a long was a hefty blonde mom with two kids. She was good looking and Knail guessed in her middle thirties with the build of a former powerball player turned soccer mom. With about a hundred pounds of extra blubber she looked like a linebacker who’d hung up her helmet a long time back. Knail watched as the fat MILF’s husband returned with another mountain of food. He too had thick shoulders and a huge ball gut that jutted out. The fat ex jock and jockette tucked into another mountain of nachos’s whilst casually watching the game. They looked like a happy family. Knail was far from the settling down type but seeing those two so fully fattened and obviously happy made her concede the notion did hold some appeal. 

Knail smiled again; she was finally getting used to life back home. She’d gotten off incredibly easy during her service but still, happy families especially such well fed ones like these had been a rare sight on some of the worlds she toured. 

Turning her eyes back to the field Knail was surprised just how much she was enjoying the game. Prior to Kasey and Taylor’s influence she’d never been much of a sports fan. She’d been much too slender for most sports in high school and watching instead of
experiencing always seemed so boring to her. She was an active person and hated the idea of sitting in front of a
holo tv watching other people be active. Ladies Powerball in particular she had previously had no interest in. Why in the
world would she enjoy watching a bunch of fat bitches who to their credit hit the gym every so often slam into each other? 

After spending so much time with Kasey and Taylor though she’d come to not just understand the game better but truly appreciate all the hard work and dedication it took. Not to mention she’d discovered first hand said fat bitches hit the gym WAY HARDER then she’d have ever thought. Plus thanks to the Alphralinex the idea of kicking back and stuffing her gut was now far more enjoyable. 

The Pioneers defense was now on the field and she looked out for her buddies Kasey and Taylor. Quickly she found them in the center of the D-Line. Both were big and bulked and squeezed into their playing uniforms. Knail watched the Nighthawks take the snap, the QB drop back and Kasey and Taylor slam hard into the even bigger Nighthawks O-Line. No doubt it was a rough and tumble
sport.

Still munching on her nachos she watched the Pioneers defense battle against a determined Nighthawks offense. She felt proud at how her buddies threw themselves at the opposition O-Line every single play. She thought about Kasey and Taylor ’s motto:
“Life Big, Eat Big, Hit Hard”. Knail had certainly grown to appreciate it since meeting them. She focused in on Kasey a little more. That playing uniform really was too tight; her jersey riding up every time she went into her three point stance and revealing even tighter black under armor. Knail remembered Kasey talking about having to bulk up after getting dropped as QB. The extra weight looked good on her based on a few holo vids she’d dug up from Kasey’s thin days though.

Knail could hardly freaking believe it but she was finding herself more than a little hot and bothered by these beefy beauties. Knail had only ever fooled around with another woman once before. That time she’d been so freaking out of it from the kind of illicit
substances you can mostly only find in the outer Corp worlds she’d served on that she could hardly remember what
they’d done let alone if she’d really enjoyed it. Yet here she was thinking these chicks with their killer curves and awesome muscles were looking sexy - Kasey in particular. Knail figured maybe with Vic being away for so long Kasey was looking more appealing especially since she was about 90% sure the big babe had a thing for her. 

Knail’s ears then picked up as she listened in to the two Corp guys sat a row ahead of her.

“Oh man’s Sanchez is lookin’ BIG!!”

“Hell yeah, look at that belly and her ass is like out there…”

“And those guns, I mean man she’d kick your ass in an arm wrestle any day, any time.”

“Yeah, and to think she once played QB…”

“That hot chunk is waaaaaaaaay too FAT to ever play QB again.”

“Boy did she suck as QB” laughed one of the guys.

“Yeah, like the worst QB ever, like she was too dumb to understand a single freaking play call. Remember that Cougars game? The one where she threw like six interceptions cos she was throwin’ when the rest of the O was runnin’?”

“Hot but dumb.”

In their intoxicated state the two assholes were exaggerating but not freaking much from what she had read. Knail made a half smile at her friends expense but if these two jerks got any more rowdy she was going to get pissed.

And then..... 

The first guy stood up, can of beer in his hand and shouted out onto the field:

“Hey Sanchez!!! You sucked as QB!!!!!!”

Knail watched Kasey on the field. The guy was loud enough she heard. Knail watched the big girl glance over. Crashing out as Pioneers QB had been tough on Kasey and Knail knew it was a sore point.

“And now your WAYYYY too FAT to ever play QB again…wooooohooooooooo…”

Taylor grabbed Kasey’s arm and tugged her back to the line of scrimmage. With her helmet on Knail couldn’t make out Kasey’s reaction but she had an idea what it would be. Kasey was a cool chick but Knail knew she wasn’t too bright. The heckler would almost certainly throw off her game if he kept going. Knail looked at her own Pepsi bottle. She shrugged, picked the bottle up,
aimed, and hurled it direct at the back of the hecklers head. It was a direct hit. The guy’s baseball cap flew off his head, he lurched forward and then spun round.

“What the f**k!???! I’m gonna…”

Those seated around Knail grew silent and Knail stood up.

Then he seized Knail up. With her impressive height buff muscular frame that was starting to accumulate some pork she was an intimidating sight and that cocky smile on her face made it clear she wanted him to try something more. It was the smile of an ex-Marine who knew a hundred different ways to kill some drunken fat boy in seconds.

“Sit down, shut up or else I will kick your ass so bad you’ll be drinking from a tube the rest of your life,” she commanded

Fat boy slowly took in the scene. He was over matched.

“What are you, Sanchez’s girl friend or somethin’?” he answered

“Do like I said fat boy, or I’ll do what I threatened. Got it?” Knal said sharply

“Ummm…”

Like the coward he was the guy backed down and sat down. To add insult to injury Knail hurled an almost empty Pepsi bottle at the back of his head again leaking its contents onto his neck and jersey. In a soft voice Knail declared “Do something” 

The guy didn’t protest. He waited another five minutes and then disappeared. 

Knail smiled ironicall. Being more of a pacifist by nature then the average Marine had taught her a thing or two about
intimidation More often than not if you acted tough enough you didn’t have to actually be tough. 

“Wow badass!” She heard the husband of the hefty blonde she’d been admiring declare approvingly.

“Way to go hon!” The blonde said laughing at the asshole's expense, causing her fleshy face massive chest and belly to shake happily. 

Knail got back to watching the game. Kasey was back in her groove and hitting hard. Watching Knail mused over the idiot hecklers comments. She wasn’t Kasey Sanchez’s girlfriend but she could think of a lot worse than an intimate evening with Kasey. 

Later in the game, with the Pioneers offense on the field, Kasey and Taylor sat on the bench watching. Both were dripping in sweat and gulping down Gatorade to get re-hydrated. After a game of banging heads with the opposing O-Line they were both feeling a little dazed. Whereas at the start of the game Kasey had been concerned about just how tight her uniform was getting now she
couldn’t care. It was all about trying to cool down, re-hydrate and keep performing for the final quarter. 

She could hear another guy in the stands behind shouting about her big ass. At that point Kasey wasn’t bothered. So
what if the idiot hecklers in the stands could check out her full transformation from toned and athletic quarterback to D-Line chunk?

Suddenly there was a loud “thwack” and the guy behind shut up. Kasey stopped gulping Gatorade for a moment and turned to Taylor .

“What shut that freaking moron up?” asked Kasey.

Taylor finished off another long gulp of Gatorade. She had her own semi-dazed look. The final quarter was always the hardest quarter.

“Kane Alpha to Taylor ” shouted Kasey, with a dig to her buddies side.

“Whaaat?”

“I dunno” groaned Kasey.

“That QB is like soooo freaking dead next time we’re on” declared Taylor .

“Totally…”

Coach Erica Luck stepped forward and crouched between the two D-Line girls. Team fitness coach and her job was to keep them in playing shape all through the game. The final quarter and Erica knew she needed to keep the D-Line chunks hydrated. They had a tough game and at their size fatigue would be creeping in.

“Sanchez, Hampton” said Erica with authority “what did I tell you to do?”

Kasey and Taylor focused on the coach. Erica Luck was a demanding coach and expected to be obeyed.

“Re-hydrate coach” said Kasey and Taylor together.

“Look left and look right at your D-Line sisters. They’re all drinking down Gatorade. But you two are sat gossiping. Focus and drink the damned Gatorade, got it?”she commanded.

“Yes Coach!” they replied in unison.

Back to gulping down Gatorade, Kasey watched Erica leave. Kasey could still feel the sexual frustrating of her weigh in six months back with Coach Erica Luck. 

“I would so freaking jump her bones” said Jordan Shults, the biggest of the D-Line girls said sitting down next to Kasey’s. 

Looking at the two side by side Kasey wasn’t all that far behind anymore in the size department though and people were starting to notice. One look at Jordan and it was crystal clear where her sexual preferences lay. A Mohawk hairdo and some serious beef and she had the bad ass lesbian look going full on.

“Oh Gawd yeah!” groaned Kasey.

“Lesbo’s!!!” chipped in Taylor .

“How&#8216;bout we forget Luck and jump Hampton ’s bones after the game?” declared Jordan .

“I could totally eat out Hampton ” added Kasey.

“I’m like getting horny just thinkin’ about her corn fed ass” added Jordan.

“Screw you!!!!” laughed the definitely heterosexual Taylor .

The three jockette’s smiled and returned to their Gatorade. Locker room banter was part of the Powerball drill. Jordan was known as a definite lesbian, Kasey played both ways and Taylor loved her men. The jokes around that could make even the most hardened space sailor blush. If a player couldn’t take the banter they didn’t last long on any pro or semi-pro Powerball team.

Knail was sat not too far back and thanks to the big voices that went with their big bodies she heard most all of it. The banter didn’t surprise her; years in the Space Marines and she’d heard much more than that. Posted out on some desolate frontier planet and
all the troops did to pass the time was screw around with each other. But Knail found the information tantalizing. 

The three jockette’s obviously knew each other well and it was accepted that Shults liked girls, Sanchez went both ways and Hampton liked boys. She looked at Jordan Shults and Kasey Sanchez. 

Almost despite itself her brain screamed those are two seriously hot chunks of beef.

Late that evening Knail stepped into Touchdowns Bar & Grill. She knew it was where the Pioneers players hung out post game and after getting a win over the Nighthawks she figured they’d be in good spirits. The loud music hit her the moment she stepped in and Knail adjusted to the lowered neo light. Looking left and right she checked out the groups of Lady Pioneers. 

They were easy to spot in the crowd because they all wore replica gameday jerseys. They were all there from the athletic catchers through to the hefty O and D Line girls. The beer had no doubt been flowing. Thanks to her now bulked up frame compliments of the Alphralinex she had no problem pushing past the crowds. She scanned the bar for either Kasey or Taylor. 

Eventually she found them by a pool table with some more of the D-Line girls. As she approached an obviously very drunk Taylor stepped over.

“Hey Knail!!! We won baby!!!!”

“Yeah I watched ya babe.”

“Yeah, you were like awesome with those hecklers and I was like…soooo…y’know….”

“You’re wasted girl” laughed Knail.

“Totally!!!!”

Moments later Kasey joined them by delivering a drunken football tackle that sent Taylor and Knail lurching back. Kasey then hugged Knail and took a pinch of her gym buddies increasingly thick and muscled up arms. 

“WOW Knail…gettin’ jacked baby!!”

Remembering Kasey’s sideline conversation with Jordan Shults, Knail subconsciously pulled her in a little closer and took her own squeeze. Kasey Sanchez was hot.

“Lookin’ hot girl” said Knail “and you were awesome today!!!”

“But I’m too fat for QB” laughed Kasey.

Knail couldn’t resist running a hand over Kasey’s belly bulge. After an evening of beer it was getting pronounced. 

“Yeah, I guess you could say that big girl.” she said gently.

Kasey took a long slug of beer and smiled. She didn’t push Knail’s straying hands away. Instead she thought back to Coach Erica Luck and her way in months ago. That had driven her crazy. Reaching across she ran her own fingers between
the waist of Knail’s jeans and her new beginner belly threatening to spill out of her tight army shirt. 

“OMG!!!!” shouted Taylor “you two are like totally flirting you’re going to freaking do it aren’t you?!!!”

“Taylor!” said Kasey with authority. 

The younger, more drunken girl looked at Kasey. The look on her friends face said she wanted to be left alone. Slowly Taylor nodded and stepped away. Knail felt her heartbeat quicken. It was obvious what Kasey was thinking. She wanted Knail. That sent a rush of pure excitement through the former marine’s Alphralinex pumped body. It was an excitement mixed with tension. Did she really want to do this or was it just the beer she’d put away at the game coupled with missing Vic that made her want some intimacy? 

But then she soaked in Kasey’s oversized body. She was squeezed into her own jeans and a white crop top with Pioneers Powerball completely failed to hide her solid gut. Damn she looked good with her massive powerful frame coated in layer upon layer of lush curves. Knail had to admit she absolutely loved Kasey’s body. In its why it had even changed her life. Since first observing it from a far it had inspired Knail to start bulking up and do her best to replicate it for herself. Ever since first meeting her and Taylor she’d gone to great links to transform her former petite frame into a supersize bod like Kasey’s as such it sure as hell was one she could see herself getting intimate with. 

Kasey wrapped her big hands around Knail’s chunky butt and pulled her in closer. With the alcohol buzzing and the thrill of a
Powerball victory Kasey was confident. Knail was chunking up but was for the moment at least at that point between skinny chick and buffed up chunk. Kasey loved that. She thought back to Erica Luck. The sexual frustration had been building ever since Erica turned her down. Would Knail do the same? She’d had a fling or two since then but hadn’t been with anyone she really gave
a crap about since then so her pride had still yet to recover. Would Knail see Kasey as just a big dumb jockette who was only good for banging heads off the Powerball field?

For a moment Kasey tried to think of something smart and witty to say. The kind of thing she knew Knail would come up with instantly. But smart and witty didn’t come naturally to Kasey. Instead she said in a husky voice:“You’re so freaking hot!” 

Knail smiled. She could see the big girl was nervous. There were all kinds of smart assed one liners she would have used on somebody like Vic but Knail knew that wouldn’t be fair to Kasey. Underneath all the jockette bravado Knail knew that Kasey Sanchez had gone through some confidence issues since losing her minor celebrity status as a QB. 

Knail had read up on her and figured Kasey was once a chick that was use to being the center of attention. In school she’d been not just hot but an all star player. In college too she’d been a big fish in a small pond. After joining the Pioneers though she’d learned the hard way she wasn’t really anything special and losing her minor celebrity status and becoming just another big dumb D-line player whose name people would only remember due to her past failures had done a real number on her self esteem even if it had done wonders for her looks. Knail knew she was going through a rough patch and just wanted some loving.

Wrapping her own hands around what she could of Kasey’s hefty butt Knail squeezed and pulled her in closer. Man the girl had a big ass! Her glutes were two big round muscles with a coating of fat. A soft exterior with a rock solid centre just like hers would one day be. Fighting the urge for a smart ass comment Knail said: “Nice ass.”

“You think I’m hot?” asked Kasey.

“Totally, babe.” Knail replied.

“Awesome!” the former QB answered.

Still fighting the urge of sarcasm Knail repeated the non too bright jock girls own words and pulled her in tight:

”In fact you’re so freaking hot!” said Knail.

Kasey felt relief. Her considerable ego had taken a bruising after Coach Luck had turned her down. That had literally never happened to her before up until recently what and who she wanted in life she got. Kasey stepped in a little closer; her own belly now
rubbing against Knail’s beginner belly. Up close she could smell Knail’s scent, she could feel her breathing and she looked into Knail’s eyes. Their eyes met and the two dived in for a long, deep kiss. 

The make-out continued before the voice of Jordan Shults cut in:“Hey you two!!!! Get a room!!!!”

There was a cheer from the other Pioneers girls. Kasey grabbed Knail’s hand and hauled her out of the bar….

Before Knail knew it she was in Kasey’s bed and after an intense make out session she broke contact and began to undress. Kasey watched longingly taking in the changes Knail had undergone since meeting her. Kasey’s interest in ladies was usually along the thin
toned and athletic variety perhaps because part of her missed the figure she’d once thought so highly of. As a result she’d thought Knail was super sexy the first time she’d met her and especially after seeing her all decked out in her corporate attire. Back then Knail had been so thin with hardly an ounce of fat on her but plenty of athletic tone. 

Kasey had even been a bit disappointed when Knail revealed her desire to supersize like her and Taylor. In fact Kasey figured as Knail increased in size she’d start seeing her less as an object of desire and more like just another bulked up team mate. Obviously though Knail had been destined for the muscle and gut look though because with each new pound and increase in her maxes Kasey found
her hotter and hotter. 

Looking at her now she saw Knail was right at that cusp of becoming a big babe. Her formerly long lanky legs had gained a great deal of muscle and bulk. Her formerly narrow girlish hips had spread out and as Knail slipped out of her jeans she spun around so Kasey could take in how big and round her ass had become. Rather than the six pack she once sported Knail’s stomach was now a pudgy
littlebeginner belly destined for much more growth to come. Knail then unhooked her bra letting her now heavy breasts fall free.
When they’d first met Knail had hardly had any breasts but now they were likely heavy D-cup knockers. Lastly Knail
spread her arms out for a quick flex to show off the powerful upper body she had built with Kasey’s help. 

“I guess it’s time I thank you for helping me build all of this.” She purred making her way over to Kasey now clad in nothing but her dog tags which dangled in between her cleavage. 

On Knail’s part she got a real kick out of helping her undress. Kasey was simply put an absolute beast with an unbelievably powerful frame coated in layers of sexy well proportioned fat. Best of all Knail had the vague sense she was looking into a mirror of her future. As their two tummies touched and Knail buried her face in Kasey’s epic bust line while gripping her chiseled powerful arms she thought 

“Mmm one day soon that will be me!”

Knail then proceeded to give Kasey the best after game celebration she could recall since first discovering the joys of post-game intoxication. If Knail had told her she’d only done this once before she’d have called her an absolute liar.

(Continued in post 56 of this thread)


----------



## gainer2

Awesome writing. I have loved every update of this story.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 23 *

Typically Kasey, Taylor and Knail didnt do a ton of cardio at the gym. When they did they would use the machines and make it an endurance challenge turning the resistance up very high and forcing themselves to stagger through a few miles with brief bursts of attempting to sprint mixed in.

Kasey said it was perfect for Powerball training simulating being weighed down by all that heavy gear plus the exhaustion of trying to force yourself through play after play. 

Very rarely though they would go outdoors and do some laps around the track . Kasey and Taylor would usually do light jogs with a rare sprints mixed in. Knail, being leaner and faster, would grow bored of that moderate pace and race around them. Today she had every intention of doing that again. To her shock though she found herself getting winded rather quickly. Then, by the middle of lap two, she just had to stop she bent over placing her hands on her knees and panted like she never had before from such brief a run. 

As she struggled to get her breathing under control Kasey and Taylor came trotting up behind her and burst out laughing. 

Whats so .pant .pant blasted.. pant funny? She struggled to say. 

You of course. Kasey giggled. 

Why? Knail huffed. 

Cause it looks like we finally fattened that agility out of you. They giggled. 

They then flanked her jogging in place slightly as Knail began to recover. 

Finally they slapped her on the back and said Come on BIG girl get that fat ass of yours moving!

Knail then took one more deep breath and fell into place between the two. Pretty soon Knails breath returned and she began to enjoying their not quit slow but mid speed trot punctuated with an occasional short sprint. 

At first Knail felt bad for letting herself lose her wind like that but then she realized that they had just called her big girl theyd never referred to her as that before and suddenly she felt a touch proud. 

After a few laps of setting herself to their pace Kasey patted Knails beefy butt and said before giving it a good squeeze Feels like someones butts gotten a little too beefy for all that sprinting. 

Knail would have been lying if she said the touch didnt give her a little rush but they were in public so she swatted her hand away saying Knock it off. 

Sorry babe just saying I think your sprinting days are over now that you have that big ass to hale around. Kasey joked. 

Not to mention those big boobs! What are you a D-cup now? Taylor inquired with a giggle. 

More like double Ds actually as shed thrown out the last of her C-cups bras and her current D-cups were filling snug thus she turned a touch red from the inquiring. 

Knew it! I think the biggest problem though is this new belly I dont think Ive ever seen it poke out from under your shirt like that. Kasey said drawing attention to Knails no longer beginner but now full fledged belly.

Now it wasnt just protruding over her waistband but was frequently riding up in her work out attire and poking out much like Kasey or Taylors. Knail now grew even redder. 

Oh yeah someone has definitely reached big girl status. They both giggled. 

After they finished giggling Kasey added Relax hun sprinting is for skinny bitches anyway right Taylor.

Yeah and boney butt Aurellians eww! Taylor added. 

In truth Kasey was actually rather fond of boney butted Aurellians but she joined in the mock disgust which made Knail smile. 

Yep hun no more running for you babe. Youre a big bitch now if it wont wait on you to trot over to its not worth going for. Kasey joked. 

Knail laughed but saw obvious flaws in that logic. It also wasnt lost on her how shed previously given her friend Allison crap for getting too fat to run. Knail had little trouble rationalizing it to herself though. Like Kasey had
said she was a BIG babe now chicks like them just werent built for speed. She also reminded herself that unlike Allison she wasnt out of shape. In fact she felt like she could keep up this D line player pace for the next hour with
no problem and she was sure Allisons lazy ass couldnt do that. 

Still though she felt both a little guilt and a bit of a rush from the realization that another chapter from her skinny days had just been closed for good. Knail found herself fully agreeing with that BIG girl remark. While she felt perfectly at ease with her friends pace she definitely felt big!

While she was confident her core was still firmly muscled just like Kasey and Taylors she was starting to feel the pudge and curves coating it. Each step felt heavier and required more effort than she remembered and she could feel
that little bit of fat coating in her upper thighs rubbing against each other as she chugged along. 

As her friends had noted her tummy was also poking out from beneath her shirt a little especially when she exhaled. She was also
feeling a good amount of jiggling and bouncing occurring as she pumped along. She knew that anyone watching her from behind was in for quite a treat as her ample booty swayed and bounced along. 

What she noticed most of all though was just how much movement her breasts were engaged in despite her sports bra. That was an entirely new sensation for her. Back when she was thin and lean shed loved running and had always felt a little bad for the more well endowed ladies in her platoon who would attract attention from the male recruits if their bras allowed too
much play. Now for the first time that she noticed hers were doing their own fair share of bouncing along just like her two supersized friends. Instead of embarrassment though she felt proud of the fact although she took a mental note to upgrade her sports bras next time she went shopping. 

As she took in the changes to her wind, endurance, and frame she tried to remember just how long it had been since she had ran like this. It at last occurred to her that the last occasion was likely a good thirty pounds ago. The extra weight had made quite a difference! Her days of racing around Kasey and Taylor were now over. She hadnt caught up to them in size yet but thanks to all the extra time she had spent with Kasey since a certain faithful evening she was inching her way closer and closer to closing the gap. 

Half an hour later their workout was completed and Knail was now seated on the bench in the locker room choking down some much needed maxi gain clothed in nothing but her sports bra and panties. As a result her full bulk was on full display from her muscled up arms, shoulders and back to her firm thighs which had begun to get a bit soft on the inner sides. 

Her curves to were on fine display from her much enhanced chest to her massive hips and backside. If she were able to see herself from behind shed have been shocked by just how much of the bench she now took up. Perhaps most noticeable though was her gut spread out in front of her. It wasnt as big as Kasey or Taylors yet but it was getting there it certainly wasnt just a little beginner chub any more that was for sure. 

As a result of spending so much time around Kasey Knail was eating more and more like her. Not to mention Kasey had recently begun introducing food into their almost weekly conjugal visits. Thanks to this Knail was now well on her way to full filling the gut requirement for her new muscle and gut babe status. 

Man Kaseys really done a number on that waistline of yours. Taylor said giving Knails tummy a gentle pat. 

That got a chuckle from both Knail and Kasey but they followed it up with a glare. It was a not well kept secret what the two of them had been up to. But with Knail displaying no ambition to make things more than recreational
the two had made a point to not go out of their way to make a point of it. 

Ok ok sorry just saying. You really are getting to be a big gal like us now arent you. Taylor followed it with. 

Better believe she is! Kasey declared with a smug grin.

Wonder how much shes weighing these days? Taylor laughed. 

Oh good question. Kasey joined in both their gazes now firmly on Knail. 

Wouldnt you like to know. Knail replied with a grin. 

Come hall that big ass of yours over to the scale babe. Taylor begged. 

Eh Im not sure I feel like it. Knail replied nonchalantly. 

Eww I think thats a challenge dont you Taylor?

Kasey said with a mischievous grin. 

Yeah I think we may have to remind her shes still not all that big and bad yet. Taylor giggled. 

The two then flanked her each locking one of their powerful arms under her arms and began trying to hoist her up as they had done before back when Knail had first begun her journey toward becoming the large lovely lady she was today. Seeing as Knail was significantly larger now Kasey and
Taylor knew it wouldnt be quite as easy as last time but they very much underestimated how hard it would be. A few grunts later and they had
hardly budged Knail who joked Guess Im no rag doll anymore am I? She chuckled. 

Kasey and Taylor were heavy weights themselves though and after a touch more straining they began to move her. Eventually after more grunting and straining than they had anticipated they forced Knail over to the scale. 
Seconds later their curiosity was satisfied. 

Wow 215! Taylor exclaimed. 

Sounds about right your catching right up to us arent you babe. Kasey said with a sly grin. 

Who said anything about catching up maybe Ill be bigger and bader than the two of you before you know it. Knail said returning her own grin. 

Now that was a mental image Kasey could get lost in she thought to herself while a smile spread across her lips. She had serious doubts that Knail would ever be as big as her let alone bigger but it was one great fantasy. 

I wouldnt bet money on that. Taylor giggled. 

Yeah no way any corp office girl could be bigger and bader then a lady
pioneer D line player. Kasey chuckled. 

Just you wait you may be in for a surprise. Knail said getting off the scale. 

She then turned toward the mirror and gave a good flex. Mmmm she really was becoming one hell of a beef cake she thought with pride. 

Kasey meanwhile was thinking the same thing as she took in the changes Knail had undergone since the first night theyd hooked up. Knail had still only been on the chubby side then no more than 175 she surmised. Between Kaseys influence and the Alphralinex though Knail was starting to
supersize. Kasey eyed her head to toe taking in her beefy thighs, broad hips, big butt, and of course that cute tummy she now had protruding from her middle. Kasey eyed it in particular Knail hadnt really had that before and Kasey felt its development was owed in large part to her. She also admired Knail more enhanced chest and best of all the killer muscles her upper body was rocking. Knails guns were just exploding, not to mention her broadening shoulders, thickening neck, and sexy back muscles. 

Lastly Knails face was beginning to look a touch fuller and
rounder. All in all Knail was looking HOT! Kasey thought not to mention with Knail starting to get so strong and sturdy she kind of wished she could see
what Knails beefy butt could do out on a Powerball grid iron.

Hey Knail stop turning Kasey on like that! Shes practically drooling over here. Taylor giggled. 

Was not! Kasey snapped. 

No need to lie hun. All this certainly is worth drooling over. Knail said smartly still admiring her reflection. 

Kasey was now feeling a touch embarrassed but Taylor ended it by declaring Knock it off you too and just get changed already Im freaking STARVING!

Knails tummy was also starting to rumble so she left the mirror and said Yeah your right now to get to EAT BIG section of the
work out. She giggled. 

LIFT BIG, EAT BIG!!! They then championed in unison. 

After that they hit the showers and got ready. Then after dressing they all lined up in front of the mirror to style their hair. 

Knail then realized just how snug her outfit was. It felt like she was merely one wrong move away from her ass exploding out of these jeans. Her shirt was little better she had boobs threatening to spill out of the v neck spilt
and her tummy was bulging above her waistband and threatening to creep out from under her shirt. To top it off she also felt as though she could hulk out of her jacket if she wanted with how confining it felt thanks to
the bulging muscles in her arms and the broad D line player like shoulders she was developing. 

The fact that she would have to upgrade her wardrobe yet again annoyed her slightly but not as much as the idea of her growing too big and bad for her clothes to handle gave her a real thrill. 

Kasey also noticed just how poured into her outfit Knail was and thought that with a little luck she may be able to not just get into Knails pants but make her burst right out of this particular pair. 

A short time later the three were heaving their impressive bulks through the door of Touchdowns. As always the sight of those three went a long way toward improving Slades night. He had a slew of attractive waitresses working for him from compact little Aurelians, to chubby college girls just beginning to blossom into the supersized beauties that made up over fifty percent of Kane Alphas female population, to plenty of said supersized beauties. Nothing got his motor going though like beefy overfed Powerball players. 

As such hed always gone out of his way to make the place a second home for the Lady Pioneers even if it cost him a few bucks to do so. As he observed Kasey and Taylor he couldnt help but think back to the first time hed seen the two. Kasey starting off as a trim and toned quarterback had probably come in a time or two without his noticing but he definitely could recall the first time shed caught his attention. With the rather disastrous season shed had as quarterback and hardly any bright spots to speak of talk of dropping her was quickly being floated around by the angry players and fans chowing down at his place. In fact he figured he probably had
overheard the news a little before the poor thing had herself. Not long after though hed over heard said players bitching over Kasey negotiating her way into an empty spot on the D-line. 

Said D-line players were far from happy over it. Wanting her
completely off the team and as for the few that did like Kasey they had serious doubts that she could bulk up enough to keep the spot. Jordan though had been perhaps the sole supporter of the idea and saw it as a challenge. Slades interest had certainly been hooked upon hearing that. 

He figured if Jordan put her mind to it and Kasey was receptive shed
blow up in no time. Slade had after all seen the effect Jordan had made on her current girlfriend. If players came in with a friend or family member Slade often gave them a pretty significant discount. Jordan for one had been taking advantage of it with her girl. 

The first time the two had caught Slades attention hed observed that Jordans girl had been an ISS chick who by Kane Alpha standards was
pretty thin. The girl had just enough bulk to make people take her seriously but when compared to Jordan she was serious lightweight. That changed quickly though. 

On that first date Slade overheard a very hot conversation from them. 

Hey, no more! Im freaking stuffed babe. Jordans lady friend protested. 

I said eat up skinny! Clean that plate or you may not get any dessert once we get back to my place. Jordan returned with a chuckle. 

Youre going to make me so freaking fat! The lady moaned. 

Jordan only smiled. Absolutely right I am and if you dont like it get out now cause Im going to make you fat as you've ever dreamed, skinny. 

Oh I believe it. The lady replied with a smile upon finishing her last bite. 

Good job hun but your still not going to get to go on this ride at full speed until youre at least 200 pounds though. Jordan chuckled. 

Oh come on have a heart. The lady protested. 

Sorry I cant. Dont want to break those skinny little bones of yours after all. Jordan giggled. 

Jordan bulked the chick up like crazy though. Every time the two came in their gap in size was less and less drastic. Until now the chick had to be Jordans equal pound for pound. Only she boasted an epic overripe
pear shape and her frame was coated in significantly more pork then
muscle as opposed to Jordan who was roughly 50/50. 

After seeing the transformation that chick hand undergone thanks to Jordan he had little doubt she with the help of the other girls could do a real number on skinny little Kasey if she was serious about it. So the first time theyd brought Kasey with them for a post workout chow down he found his eyes drifting their way quite a few times.

Once hed sized her up Slade to had doubts that a chick was lean and mean as her could go big. But to his and the other ladies surprise she turned out to have quite the appetite. Soon after she became one of his favorites going
out of his way to treat her well give her discounts and trying to keep her coming back. Much to his enjoyment Jordan and the rest of the D-line were quickly turning her into one of their own. 

By the time the season rolled around she was a whole new woman her legs had bulked up, her hips spread out,her ass blew up, her six pack grew into a keg, her chest filled out and her muscles and upper body got jacked up like crazy. Still though she was on the lower end of the spectrum for a D-line player. That season shed had to play hard to make up for her slight
disadvantage in girth. 

By the next season though shed bulked up to her current proportions and was more than a match for any lady Powerballer save a monster or two like
Kali. 

It was that next year that Taylor joined the D-line ranks. Shed caught Slades eye for two reasons the first being she was awful easy on the eyes the second reason though was she obviously hadnt quite made the jump from college player to pro. In college ball shed been known as a player that couldnt just take a hit but was also quick on her feet occasionally able to exploit gaps in the other teams plays. Thus she was big and tough sure but rather lean for a D-line girl weighing in at only a hair over 200 with the weight being more muscle then pork. 

Slade knew instantly that shed soon be in for a rude awakening. Pro and semi pro ball focused much less on speed, style and plays and more on brute force. The Lady Pioneers especially played by the model of keep it simple stupid and
typically had some of the biggest toughest players in the region. Thus the team had almost zero interest in her speed and many were soon pressuring her to further bulk up. 

Taylor was hesitant though and the coach was willing to give her style a shot. The ladies made her first few weeks of practice absolute hell though not pulling any punches at practice and she soon realized her lack of girth was more of a handicap then her speed was an assist. As a result she quickly signed up for Alphralinex and was spending plenty of time at Touchdowns chocking down precious calories to bulk up to proper Lady Pioneer size. 

Another thing that Slade knew shed have to change immediately was the gals hair. Taylor had some gorgeous long blond hair that she kept pulled back in a sporty ponytail. Rules though were much more lax in the big leagues then the college circuit and shed soon learn that it was a tempting target for
players who werent above playing a little dirty. It had gotten tugged a time or two at practice but she figured she could take it. A handful of games into the season later though some bitch ripped what at the time felt like half of
it out of her head and she knew it was time for an appointment with the razor. Thus the next time she came into Touchdowns Slade was happy to see her sporting a spiky buzz cut much like Kaseys. 

Soon after the Alphralinex and all the bellying up with the other D line ladies worked its magic and Taylor grew into a model Lady Pioneer D line player. 

Lastly he couldnt help but give Knail a good look over. If he werent happily married (well as happy as any marriage was lol) hed have done anything to get with that babe. 

The first time Kasey and Taylor had brought her in hed been shocked at just
what a looker she was. He really wasnt one to give skinny chicks much thought to so that was really saying something. He hadnt heard her do much if any bragging about her military service but he figured she must have been one serious badass to cut it in the Marines with her amazing looks. 

Despite her lack of curves and the bulk he was so fond of he had to admit she had a killer body. She was tall and lean with some impressive definition in her legs, arms, and her amazing six pack shed once proudly displayed in midriff baring tank tops. Shed also boasted such a lovely face with near cover girl features, deep blue eyes, plump kissable lips, and bronzed skin. Even her hair was worth admiring with its unique dark red coloring and tough girl style of buzzed in the back and sides but with a little bit of feminine length in the bangs. 

Slade wasnt clear on what prompted the change but Knail seemed to have been won over to Kasey and Taylors motto of LIFT BIG EAT BIG! because she was soon beefing and plumping up. Knail had certainly come a long way too.

Admiring her now she had certainly passed the 200 mark now boasting maybe a hundred extra pounds from the time shed first come in. She still had a ways to go before catching up to Taylor and especially Kasey but she was now sporting their general look of a serious muscle and gut babe. 

Her current outfit for instance was obviously long ago out grown and she looked to be in danger of her muscles busting out and her new curves spilling forth. If it wouldnt deny him quite the eye candy he would have suggested Kasey or Taylor lend her an extra jersey before something happened. 

Seeing them make their way to their usual both he then informed his waitress Grace that she was welcome to clock out a touch early and have a meal with them if she liked. While it wasnt a rule Slade made a point to try and make sure the majority of his female staff was of the full figured variety. Sure he employed an Aurelian or two but as far as the other staff went he tried to fill it with bigger gals which wasnt hard considering the abunda nce Kane Alpha
produced. Every now and then though a chick would apply that was too cute to turn away despite being a skinny little thing. 

Grace was one such chick. On another world with different standards of beauty she could have likely cut it as a model or actress. On Kane Alpha though she wasnt exactly looked down upon or anything but her looks certainly applied to a far smaller demographic. Shortly into her employment hed caught her downing a maxi gain shake while on break prompting him to ask if she was trying to gain. Much to his interest she informed him she was trying to fill out a bit? 

Sadly though it would be an up hill struggle for her as she had some Aurelian blood in her going back a few generations. Slade though only smiled and said he had some customers to introduce her to. If Kasey and Taylor could work just a quarter of the magic they had on Knail on puny little Grace her bank account would do some serious fattening up of its own. 

From then on Grace had been sharing a meal or two a week with the trio and at last some pounds had stuck as a result. Grace had filled out 25 pounds or so and looking like even more of a knockout for it. While she hit the gym a little herself she wasnt going for the muscle and curves look but merely a more voluptuous one. It was working to her skinny little legs had gained so fullness to them, her hips were spreading out, and her slight bubble butt rounding out more. While not much weight had found its way onto her middle her waist was at least looking less dainty. Her bust too was benefiting from her new eating habits much to her customers enjoyment. 

Thanks boss Im freaking starving! She replied before making her way over to the table with plenty of beer in hand. 

Upon reaching the trio she couldnt help but exclaim Hey Knai, you're looking jacked babe. Looks like youre about to bust right out of that outfit!

I know the alpha has really kicked into overdrive lately Ive been out growing stuff left and right. Knail replied. 

Yeah youre seriously giving everybody a show in that. If we put you out on the floor right now youd make so much in tips! Grace exclaimed.

Funny. If you tried to put me to work though Id probably be to busy sneaking food from the kitchen to get any work done Im always freaking starving! Knail exclaimed. 

I hear you there hun I was really hoping you three were coming in tonight Im famished and was really hoping for some company to chow down with. Grace replied. 

That made the trio sinker a little. 

Whats so funny? Grace asked. 

You calling what you do chowing down. Kasey laughed. 

Hey were not all giant freaking roided eating machines! Grace argued. 

Yeah dont be so hard on her, shes come along way. Knail acknowledged. 

Yeah shes looking pretty hot these days right Kasey? Taylor chuckled. 

But before Kasey could reply Knail answered. 

Eh I think shes still way to skinny for Kasey. But she is looking well. She said with a wink which got all of them laughing. 

An hour and a half later the foursome were absolutely stuffed not to mention a fairly intoxicated. As such Kasey and Knail began snuggling up to each other a bit and the other two knew it was now time to get the check. 

On the way into Kaseys apartment she couldnt resist any longer and sneaked a hand onto the pudge peekabooing out from between Knails jeans and shirt. 

Mmmm I think Im going to have to lend you a jersey babe youre practically ripping the seams from that outfit. Kasey laughed. 

You should. Its all your fault after all. Knail joked.

Damn right it is! Kasey declared before going in for a kiss. 

After undressing Knail caught a sight of the two in the mirror while Kasey was still the bigger of the two ladies by quite a bit Knail noted that the gap was continuing to close. 

Knail smiled thinking Mmmm not much longer and Ill be that big and bad myself. 

Kasey was currently tipping the scales at an incredibly powerful 300 or so pounds of pork and glorious muscle. As such the difference between the two was still a big one and Knail had trouble picturing herself with such a powerhouse figure of her own. But then again a year ago shed have laughed at the idea of being as big and bad as she was now. She was confident shed catch up to her though in fact shed just paid to extend her alpha treatments by another six months or so to insure it. 

The mental picture of trying to imagine herself packing on the hundred or so pounds it would take to measure up to Kasey turned her on greatly which insured that Kasey was in for a hell of a night. 

And sure enough the next morning Knail left the apartment not in her too small v neck but in one of Kaseys older jerseys. It was currently baggy and several sizes too large which was good because it covered up the fact that Knail had failed to rebutton the top hole of her jeans. Between the alpha and Kaseys influence though Knail figured shed be growing into it before long.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 24* 

“Hey, 237” Knail noted reading off the numbers on the scale. 

_"You're really packing it on now aren’t you babe_.” Knail thought to herself as she studied her body in the mirror. 

The most recent additions to her weight had accumulated mainly in her bust which was getting quite full her guns which were getting incredibly big and cut the lion’s share of the new bulk though had settled in her gut. Taylor had been right her relationship with Kasey had done a real number on her waistline. Prior to hooking up with Kasey her middle had lagged fairly behind in her transformation but in recent months it had seriously made up for lost time. 

If hooking up with her had changed one thing about Knail it was certainly her appetite. Knail had thought the hunger a recent Alpha injection gave her had been something but it just barely measured up to the way Kasey put food away. After spending so much time with her though Kasey it seemed had consciously or not conditioned her to more or less match her at the dinner table. As such Knail was now working on her own semi solid ball like gut. It was still a ways from measuring up to Kasey’s but she had definitely full filled the gut requirement in becoming a muscle and gut babe like her.

Taking in its new weight made her think back to that day awhile back on the track when she’d realized her days as a lean mean sprinter had come to an end and she was now a big bulky jogger like her new friends. 

Little things like that had been occurring more and more frequently reminding her just how big she was becoming. Knail was starting to really feel like a big babe too. Previously she’d still occasionally been surprised for a split second whenever she caught a reflection of her new bulk. In her self image she supposed she still kind of thought of herself as the lean mean Marine she had been for so long. She didn’t have that problem anymore though and she figured if anything her self image of herself had probably expanded further than her physical stature had thus far. 

It wasn’t just the way she thought of herself that was changing it was also how other people had begun reacting to her. She could scarcely step out the door without feeling lustful gazes drift her way. Not the she was complaining of course. As much as she was loathe to admit it she got quite the kick out of the attention. 

Not to mention all the gossip she overheard about herself at work thanks to her transformation. There was plenty of speculation about what roids she was on and why she’d started using them in the first place. Some speculated that she’d done it in order to gain Vic’s affection. Others had seen her out with Kasey and had speculated that she’d been supersized by a Powerball playing girlfriend. 

_Neither explanation was entirely wrong_ she thought with a grin. 

The other week she’d overheard a particularly amusing exchange by two tech guys that thought she was out of ear shot.

“What’s a beefcake like her doing working in an office? She looks more like she belongs on the Powerball field bashing heads in or in the ISS guards.” A fairly recent hire said to his buddy.

The more experienced coworker only smiled. “You mean Knail? I really don't know.” 

“I mean seriously what’s a bulked up babe like that doing typing reports and entertaining potential clients. It seems so out of place.” The more recent hire said sounding a touch confused by her presence. 

The more experienced workers smile grew broader and he asked “Want to know something even stranger?” 

“What’s that?” The second guy asks. 

“She’s bulked up like that since working here. When she first started she was actually a skinny little thing.” The first guy answered. 

“What no freaking way that supersized babe was ever skinny.” The second guy said in surprise. 

“Trust me as hard as it is to believe it’s true.” The first guy replied. 

“Wait so like what do you mean by skinny?” The second guy asked quite surprised. 

“Eh about the same size as the Aurellian babe from down the hall, just with a little muscle tone to her.” The first guy replied. 

“You got to be screwing with me. She’s like twice that size easily now. What happened?” The guy asked hoping for some juicy details. 

“You’d have to ask her yourself to find that out. All I know is when she started here she’d just gotten out of the Marines and had a petite figure that was pretty tight and toned. After she worked here a bit she softened up a tad and put on a few like most skinny chicks who end up here, then just something changed. All the sudden we noticed she was bulking up. Her arms started growing into pythons, her shoulders broadened her neck thickened up etc and her curves started filling in.” The guy answered. 

“So like why do you think she changed?” The second guy asked.

“I don’t know the why but I figure the how had to be chemically assisted. I dated a chick once who started doing Alpha and that’s what it did to her. As for why she started taking it you take your pick of gossip. You’ve not met him yet but we have a former war and arena hero that works here who likes his girls big and bad. People have seen them together looking chummy so some people say she supersized to impress him. She also hangs out with a couple of D line players from the Lady Pioneers so others thank that after hooking up with one of them they started bulking her up. She also narrowly escaped getting fired after a big department screw up so some other people thank she started trading favors with one of the senior partners like Sinclair and her supersizing was part of the arrangement. I've no idea which story if any is right either way though I’m just enjoying how hot the change has made her.” After that the two nodded in agreement. 

Knail was also getting a kick out of how her new bulk had changed her job duties. It wasn’t lost on Sinclair and some of the other higher ups just how intimidating her new size made her. Thus whenever a new hire needed reprimanding or a little kick in the ass to inspire productivity they often asked Knail to put some of her old squad leader skills to use. 

It wasn’t just her coworkers that had noted the changes in her though, so had the ISS. At a routine checkpoint one officer whose name tag said Jenna Cepelak noted the difference between Knail’s current appearance and the information on her personal ID. 

“Hold it BIG girl I think it’s time you get this ID updated.” The officer declared.

“I’m sorry but why?” Knail asked genuinely confused. As she asked she checked out the officer in question. Like the majority of female officers she had the look of former soldier or athlete that had eaten their way out of an ice cream silo. She looked as though she still had a solid core and likely some respectable guns but her ratio of fat to muscle was quite lopsided. Like most ISS ladies her height was impressive and she likely tipped the scales somewhere in the ball park of 300 pounds. The majority of her bulk being stored in a pair of tree trunk like thighs, extremely broad hips, colossal ass and protruding belly. She was very pretty for an ISS officer though with a lovely face and medium length stylish hair filled with blonde highlights. 

“Cause you sure aren’t 115 pounds any more like your ID says. I think it’s time to get that updated huh?”The officer snickered. 

Knail couldn’t help but smile at the realization. 

“Oh I suppose your right.” She chuckled. 

“So are we alright or am I getting a citation?” She asked. 

“Nah we’re good this time. I had the same thing happen to me one time so I figure I should cut you some slack.”Jenna answered. 

“Thanks I really appreciate it. And oh you did?” Knail asked.

“Oh yeah when I left the Marines I was a skinny little thing too. As you can see the ISS fixed that though.” Jenna chuckled. 

“Yeah I hear they have that effect on people.” Knail added with a smile.

“Oh you have no idea. They partnered me up with this great big gal by the name of Kelsa plus I swear everybody in that department only cared about two things chowing down and working out so I didn’t stay a skinny chick for long in that environment. But anyway yeah I carried around my old out of date ID forever before somebody pointed it out to me, so you're cool, Just get it updated before I see you again.” Jenna answered. 

“Will do officer and thanks again for the consideration.” Knail replied gratefully. 

“Eh don’t mention it you’ve peaked my curiosity though. Your ID says you’re a low level office girl. How do you go from a lean 115 to a great big muscle and gut babe?” Jenna asked. 

“Oh I made friends with a couple of D line players from the Lady Pioneers and they kind of won me over to the whole “LIFT BIG,EAT BIG” lifestyle and pretty soon good bye thin and toned hello bulk and curves.” Knail answered. 

Jenna smiled “Yeah I know what those D line babes will do if they can get their hands on a skinny girl. My last partner started dating Jordan Shults and she made her sooo fat!” Jenna exclaimed. 

“Yeah I’ve seen her she’s really a big un huh?” Knail laughed. 

“Yeah seriously and that’s something coming from gals like us.” Jenna chuckled before giving Knail back her ID with a wicked grin. Well you can carry on ma’am but one last thing stick with that whole eat big lift big thing it’s doing wonders for you.” 

“Oh you don’t have to worry there I plan on it.” Knail replied with her own grin. 

Knail dutifully had her ID updated the next day. When the bureaucrat tasked with updating her info and taking her new picture noticed the sharp difference between the two his eyes almost bulged out of his head. 

Knail smiled and asked “Something wrong sir?” 

“No umm just noticed the umm difference between your old ID and the new you.” The clerk stammered. 

Knail chuckled “Quite the before and after huh. Hope you prefer the after?” 

“Oh yes, yes of course ma’am.” The clerk said embarrassed. 

“Happy to hear it.” Knail said flashing him her pearly whites. 

After keying in her new info the clerk seemed to compose himself and joked “Ma’am I don’t know what you’ve been eating since coming back from Kane Alpha but my wife could sure use it.” 

“Oh it’s nothing. Just Alphralinex and plenty of hard work.” Knail replied. 

“Well ma’am its working wonders for you.” The clerk replied. 

“Don’t worry I know.” Knail said. 

Then after being handed her new ID card Knail felt a little rush. Now as far as the government was concerned that skinny little thing she’d been upon returning to Kane Alpha no longer existed and one big bad beautiful lady had taken her place. 

Knail then got another rush thinking about how at the rate she was going she’d be paying the place another visit before too long once she’d caught up to Kasey in girth.

Thinking of Jordan though reminded Knail of another occasion that made her feel especially big and bad. 

Her and Kasey had been in Touchdowns enjoying a drink together when Jordan happened to pass by. 

“Sanchez!!! What did I tell you about fraternizing with the enemy?” Jordan barked upon seeing Knail.

Kasey and Knail were totally confused and Kasey meekly replied. “I don’t know what you mean?”

Then it dawned on Knail she was wearing an Issa State Surge Powerball jersey just to annoy Kasey as they were one of the few teams that could compete with the Pioneers. It was also because due to her ever increasing bulk she’d discovered baggy jerseys were a comfy alternative to her other frequently to small wardrobe. 

“It’s just a jersey. I’m not really a player.” Knail replied. 

Jordan only laughed. 

“Good one hun but there’s no getting her out of trouble this time though.” Jordan answered. 

It then dawned on Kasey what the problem was. 

“Like no seriously she’s not she’s an office bitch actually.” She replied. 

“Oh yeah you really expect me to believe a big bad babe like that is an office cream puff yeah right.” Jordan huffed. 

“No she’s serious, plus you met me at that party awhile back remember?” Knail answered. 

Jordan then studied her a bit. “I’ll be - you're right. Yeah I do remember that hair of yours.” Then she smiled and gave Kasey a firm pat on the back. 

“Great job Sanchez I didn’t know you had it in you.” 

Kasey again surprised only replied “What do you mean?” 

“Your lady friend here. I remember her being a little on the skinny side at that party. That’s obviously not the case anymore though. Here I thought you went for skinny little Aurellian girls like Coach Luck and you go and make that cute chick from the party over into a big muscle and gut babe great job!” Jordan declared. 

“Umm thanks.” Kasey replied at a loss for words. 

Knail however decided to go with it.

“Oh yeah you should have seen what a scrawny little thing I was before Kasey here introduced me to the lifting big, and eating big!” She said flexing her powerful bicep for emphasis. 

“Awesome! You’ve really got yourself a keeper here, Sanchez although I think she still has a little room to grow.” Jordan replied. 

“Oh I couldn’t agree more.” Kasey said eyeing Knail appraisingly. 

After chatting awhile longer Jordan left and Knail was feeling bigger and badder than ever she just couldn’t believe she’d been mistaken for an actual Powerball player. 

Then suddenly a smile slid across her face and she declared “So Kasey what’s this crap about you liking skinny bitches?”


----------



## Joel

*Ch 25 *

The last 9 months had been eventful ones for Victor. The offer to be a consultant on a halo film of the Battle of Sullust which hed played a major role in had come through along with a small role in the film. The company Vic worked for had given him the time off without too much hassle seeing it as a good PR move for them. However there had been a stipulation though during any down time from filming he would be doing work for the company. 
 
As such he had largely been ran ragged the past several months. Every time he got a week or even a few days break from filming the company had him crisscrossing nearby planets or starship cities doing their dirty work. They had him attending every conference imaginable and if there was a potential client within a few light years of the shooting locations he would be in touch with them. As such the two times hed been back to Kane Alpha in this time had been very brief work business and hed not seen Knail since leaving. 

He was rather surprised by how much hed found himself missing her. Theyd only been together a few weeks, if you would even call it that, before having to take off. Still, for whatever reason hed found himself thinking of her often. Theyd been staying in touch via computer but due to both their hectic schedules and neither being all that tech savvy it hadnt been very consistent. Some days theyd spoken literally every chance theyd gotten sometimes theyd go a week or two without a single message. Knail had also blocked him from all her social media accounts saying she wanted to surprise him with how the Alphralinex treatments had changed her since he left. 

That too interested him greatly. By now shed be done with the Alphralinex treatments and he was very curious how big and bad shed grown. He remembered her saying she didnt intend to let Kasey and Taylor be bigger and badder than her by the time she was done. He had his doubts though. That was a lot of weight and could a chick useD to being as thin as her really just up and decide to go that far in the other direction? He doubted it but he was very interested to see. 

He was beginning to wonder if he would though. Hed gotten off the shuttle hours ago and hadnt heard anything from Knail since then. Theyd planned to meet at Touchdowns but hed now been there for about an hour without seeing or hearing from her. 

He was beginning to wonder if she was merely running late or if she was laughing over his expecting she still gave a crap about him. Nine months was a long time after all and as attractive a lady as her had surely gotten plenty of attention in that time. In fact he was rather surprised her friend Kasey hadnt made a move on her as far as he knew. She played both ways but he had the impression she leaned a little more toward the female persuasion. 

The two of them had hooked up briefly sometime ago. She was big and tough exactly his type and he found Kasey's story of having to bulk up after losing her QB spot pretty hot. But she was far too much the dumb jock for him. If Knail disagreed though he couldnt blame her. Kasey was after all awfully easy on the eyes. 

Seeing as he hadnt heard from her he figured he may have to get his kicks where he could thus he was currently listening to a cute young ISS recruit babble on. Truth be told she was a bit too young and from what he had gathered thus far much to dumb for him. However hed had little female companionship as of late so he figured it was worth it if Knail didnt hurry the hell up or at least get in touch with him. 

The chick was at least cute though especially now that the inevitable ISS bulk was accumulating on her. Hed seen her around Touchdowns before and may have spoken with her as well he couldnt recall and didnt really care. Back then shed been a super trim athletic new recruit. Since hed been away though the ISS bulge had crept in. The poor thing had packed on something like fifty pounds and would be flirting with the 200 pound mark before she knew it. 

Vic felt the weight certainly suited her though. The sturdier build and fuller curves were definite improvements. Talk of her weight gain had been about the only part of her babbling hed really followed without glancing at his phone and hoping Knail had gotten in touch with him. 

The lady had ordered the same obscure drink as him and hed made a remark about it which had gotten them talking. Well, her talking mostly at some point shed brought up that they had a similar conversation to this once before but Vic was at a loss. She then explained that he probably didnt recognize her as she was much thinner back then. 

After that his interest was perked. It wasnt a very unique story. The same happened to a good 3 out of 4 slimmer woman who joined the ISS. The often monotonous duties, abundance of free food or discounts from local merchants not to mention the encouragement of many squad leaders (supersized officers are simply more intimidating than slender ones it was often reasoned) soon has them bulking up willingly or not. In fact the look was all but the standard uniform for female members but like most this young lady had figured she was an exception and it wouldnt happen to her. 

She had come to embrace the new look but went on to explain that she had no intention of letting herself gain any more. The way she was unconsciously munching away on the free pretzels on the bar counter seemed to suggest otherwise though and Vic figured shed find herself growing into the ISS mold before she realized it. 

Hed just about given up hope of Knail arriving and began to pay the chick more mind figuring she was better than spending his first night back home alone when suddenly he heard a familiar voice bark.

Move it skinny, seats taken! 

The chick seated next to him immediately spun around declaring Who you calling skinny! 

Then she saw the two behemoths before her. Yeah even with her new bulk she was definately skinny compared to them. 

Vic then turned around. He recognized Kasey right away but that wasnt who had been speaking that was the chick next to her. It was funny the chick kind of looked like a supersized version of wait no it suddenly clicked that was Knail and he could hardly believe his eyes. 

Why you of course pipsqueak. And like I said youre in my seat isnt that 
right Vic? The chick that vaguely resembled Knail said with authority.

Before Vic could reply the lady sitting next to him, knowing she was out matched and seeing no point in causing a scene, mumbled whatever take it I was just leaving anyway and got up. 

Vics eyes then went wide as he took in the two bulky beauties before him. The babe next to Kasey had Knails lovely short red hair spiked up into a playful little mohawk as he had seen her do before she also had her same stunning bright blue eyes dark skin tone and plump kissable lips. The only real difference was how full her face was with plumper slightly dimpled checks. Looking at the chick from the neck down however he could scarcely believe it was Knail. 

From the neck down she was now an exact replica of Kasey. Shed grown to match her pound for pound, muscle for muscle, curve for curve. It was insane they could be practically twins. They were both clothed in skin tight jeans and Powerball jerseys with cut off sleeves showcasing their impressive muscles. 

Knails thighs had bulked up into the Powerball player sized tree trunk that met in the middle like the ones Kasey possessed. Her formerly slim girlish hips had spread out to possibly three times their former width matching Kasey perfectly. Knails butt had also blown up behind her and Vic was confident like Kaseys her glutes were now two big muscles coated in a sexy helping of fat. 

Like Kasey Knail now also had a big solid gut hovering over her waistband her breasts had also inflated since last seeing her but still only stuck out marginally further then that firm ball like gut. Knails shoulders had also broadened greatly now matching Kaseys perfectly and her guns just wow those buff chiseled biceps she was now rocking were probably as big around as Knails petite waist had once been. 

Vic didnt know what she weighed of course but he knew it had to be more than 250. It was 275 in fact, just one or two more or less then Kasey depending on the last time they had checked. 

Vic had no way of knowing it but the two had been locked in a good natured cold war as of late. Neither was wanting to be even a hair smaller or weaker than the other and every time one of them improved at something in the weight room the other had to follow suit or find a different area in which to surpass them. If this rivalry of theirs persisted even the likes of Kali Killer, likely the biggest and baddest player on Kane Alpha, might have some competition. 

Vic just couldnt believe his eyes. Even with Alphralinex how did the lean vet hed met little more than a year ago become such a beautiful behemoth. He even thought she looked a touch taller. Sure shed filled out some before hed left even, but that was nothing compared to the vision before him. He didnt know what had happened while he was gone but in that time shed been made over into a big beautiful badass matching all but the very largest muscle and gut Powerball babes in girth. 

Oh my word! Knail?! I  I barely recognized you. Vic stammered. 

Yeah I may have overfed her a bit while you were gone. hope you dont mind. Kasey chucked. 

Yeah youd better not. Take it all in. This is what a year of LIFTING BIG and EATTING BIG alongside one of the lady Pioneers best players will do to a girl. Knail said with a cocky grin as she sat down next to him the stool creaking under her girth and her massive ass spilling off the sides slightly. 

Vic tried to regain his composure despite being blown away by how big and beautiful Knail had grown in his absence and joked I thought you hated porky bellies. 

Knail chuckled a bit and said Things changes. I know I sure have. Im not surprised you didnt recognize me that scrawny little secretary you knew is long gone. Youre looking at a department supervisor not to mention the biggest toughest D line babe on the companys new Powerball team. 

Then without warning she pulled him in with one massive powerful arm for a long passionate kiss. 

After breaking contact she then added You know youre lucky I missed you cause face it Sarge you just hit the jackpot. 

Vic may not have recognized this cocky confident beefcake going by the same name as his coworker but he knew without a doubt that she was right.


----------



## gainer2

Any updates on this? It's defiantly one of my favorite stories.


----------



## Joel

gainer2 said:


> Any updates on this? It's defiantly one of my favorite stories.



No not likely I intended for this to be the end. Should have put something to that effect at the bottom of the last chapter but didn't because I was toying around with an epilogue but didn't go through with it. Very happy to hear you enjoyed it though


----------



## Mintu08

Loved it so far!


----------

